# pneumatik's WotBS 2 - The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar



## pneumatik (Apr 14, 2010)

Continuing the adventure from http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...g-sky-campaign-saga-1-scouring-gate-pass.html


The road through the Fire Forest of Innenotdar, called the Elfroad, is straight and clear, climbing over hills or dropping into ravines. It's 30 feet wide with burning brush and trees coming right up to the edge. The road is covered in several inches of ash and you leave an obvious trail as you walk. 

Throughout the forest are billowing clouds of smoke that limit visibility to about 100 feet. Looking behind you, you also notice that the flames of the forest are stronger at the limits of your visibility, about 100 feet, behind wherever you happen to be. Hollister and Shaylir notice that the fires on your immediate left and right are weaker than they should be. They suspect that you could stand right on the edge of the road and not be burned.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2010)

"Fascinating," says Hollister as the group travels along, quite intrigued by the never-ending fires of the forest. Normally, the flames would have long since burned out, but something kept them going. The young fire mage could only imagine the power required for such an arcane feat.

Shaking off the fascination, Hollister turns his attention to his companions. "Be wary, friends. While I wouldn't expect that we find any normal forest denizens or bandits dwelling amidst the flames, there is always the chance that fire-based creatures have been drawn to this place."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2010)

"Fire creatures?" Shaylir says curiously. "Like the fire stag from my dream."

[sblock=OOC] Didn't get an answer from my question last thread. Is it ok for my last 30gp (20 now I guess) already be tempered. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2010)

"A fire stag? Hmm..." Hollister trails off as he thinks about the question. After a few moments, he speaks back up. "I suppose anything is possible. Though I was thinking more along the lines of fire elementals, or perhaps fire newts or some such. There are many unnatural creatures in this world with an affinity for flames."


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 14, 2010)

Travelling through the Fire Forest while protected by Torrent's _stand the heat_ potions is an interesting experience. You are definitely protected from harm. You're sure of this because with every breath you take you fear you're cooking your lungs. When you open your mouth to talk you can feel your saliva evaporating. You blink and tear more often because your eyes are drying out. But despite the discomfort you remain uninjured. You skin isn't reddened. The heat isn't any more tiring to move in than the mountain cold. While you think about drinking more often you aren't actually any thirstier.

After you've traveled a mile or so into the forest you see a trail leading off the road to your left. Like the road the trail is lined with fiercely burning brush and trees. You suspect that travelling down the trail without getting burned by flames on one side of it or the other will be difficult.

Lying in the trail only a few feet from the road are what look like three humanoid bodies, blackened and charred by fire. They've been scattered and spread about, perhaps by scavengers, leaving the bodies as little more than burnt meat, charred bones, and scraps of what used to be clothes.

You can approach close enough to the bodies to get a good look at them without leaving the road. To touch them you'll need to take a step onto the trail, which may not lead to burns if you're careful about it.

[sblock=ooc]HM: Yes, your gold coins can be tempered in flames. If other party members plan on casting the spell themselves you can also have tempered coins. You've had plenty of notice to adequately plan for this fire forest.

Hollister, after spending a little time in the Fire Forest you're pretty sure fire magic will be enhanced within it. I'll let you know how exactly when you next cast a fire-descriptor spell.

Liiros, by now it's probably late morning. It's the time of day when it's acceptable to stop for lunch but not quite expected (i.e., not quite noon), so if you don't stop now no one can really complain, and most people probably aren't hungry enough to eat anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (Apr 15, 2010)

Arshen's habitual stern expression deepens to a forbidding scowl as the party travel on into the depths of the Fire Forest. But for that and his red, watery eyes, he gives little sign of discomfiture, enduring the heat and smoke in stolid silence. 

 He shows little inclination to stop as the bodies come into view, but if the others come to a halt then he joins them. "A fine warning of what awaits those who stray foolishly from the path in such an accursed place as this."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2010)

"Why would the risk leaving the road?" Shaylir asks curiously. "I could maybe crawl down that path a little ways."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2010)

"You are the smallest," says Hollister, breathing the hot smoky air without discomfort. "If anyone is to risk investigating those bodies, you are the least likely to be burned."


----------



## Antithetist (Apr 15, 2010)

"Perhaps they saw something and whimsically decided to investigate," Arshen says flatly. "Thou shouldst not ape their folly."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 17, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, male elf crusader*

*"If you wish to investigate, go ahead, but I won't bother.  If they were foolish enough to wander from the road, it's their own fault.  Otherwise, there may be fire-monsters about who dragged the corpses over there perhaps, after slaying the travelers.  We shouldn't tarry long, we have a lot of burning forest to trek through and I, for one, would like to get through this horrid place as quickly as possible,"* Liiros replies.

Looking to Torrent, he asks *"Do the potions protect our equipment from catching fire, or no?  I would imagine not, given that we drank the potions rather than coating our gear in them...."*

The elf considers, for the fiftieth time in this Fire Forest, taking a long swig from his waterskin and splashing the rest on his face.  But it would probably just evaporate like the rest of his moisture.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 18, 2010)

"That's a lot of fire," Torrent says while looking down the trail. "I'm staying on the Elfroad. I don't care if any of you go check out those bodies, but if you're going to do it quick. I only have so many potions." While talking Torrent reaches back to her knapsack and pats a side pouch.

Torrent turns to Liiros. "_Stand the Heat_ should protect our stuff. It's kinda weird because the spell doesn't protect against open flames, so it's only protecting your stuff from so much."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 18, 2010)

"I guess you are right," the small halfling says kicking at the ash in the road. "We do not want to be here," she continues gesturing to the forest around them. "Any longer than we need to be. Come on Fritz." 

Hefting her backpack she takes the lead with Fritz close behind.

[sblock=OOC] Need to copy/paste my spells for the day over to this thread. [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 19, 2010)

Leaving the burnt corpses behind, the party continues on down the Elfroad. After about another mile you pass another trail splitting off the road. This one is unoccupied and you quickly pass it by.

[sblock=Lytha]Shortly past the second trail, Lytha sees something hiding in the burning forest off to the side of the Elfroad. It's humanoid is shape and wearing a tattered brown cloak. It's skin is green and scaled. It has the face of a commanding, honest man, but its eyes glow with infernal fire, and its thick beard writhes and bites like a nest of vipers.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2010)

*Lytha*

Lytha hasn't been keen on the literal trial by fire either. Arshen had been right to see it as a warning sign.

When they further continued into the strange fire forest, the elf suddenly slowed down and whispered to the others: _“Careful now! Someone... something is hiding over there on the side. A strange man with green scales, and eyes glowing with infernal fire, and vipers as a beard.”_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2010)

Without making it obvious, Hollister's eyes move in the direction indicated by Lytha.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 19, 2010)

"Wha?..." Shaylir says confused, "Are you unnerved by this place too?" She looks towards Lythra. "I usually hum when I'm nervous and Fritz likes it. Were you trying to remember a poem? Was that what you were whispering?"


----------



## Antithetist (Apr 19, 2010)

"It sounds a most foul and wicked creature," Arshen mutters gravely. He doesn't look around, and keeps his voice low. "Doth it appear hostile? I like not that such a fiend should follow us, but it would do us no good to be lured from the path."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 20, 2010)

Liiros resists the urge to look, fighting his curiousity.  Continuing on like nothing's amiss, keeping his head facing forward, he whispers quietly _*"Ignore it.  If it attacks, then we'll do something about it.  Hopefully it'll leave us alone......I just want to get out of this place quickly."*_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

"Very well," says Hollister quietly, though he didn't like being spied upon. But perhaps Liiros was correct, and the being was no threat to them. Perhaps it was observing them out of sheer curiosity. The fire mage didn't believe that for a moment, but he was trying to be optimistic.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 20, 2010)

As the party subtly discusses the hiding creature it explodes in a flower-like burst of fire. When the burst subsides the creature is gone. Hollister, you recognize the effect as the result of some planer magic, though the burst of flame is decidedly unusual for simple teleportation. As best anyone can see while remaining on the Elfroad the creature left nothing behind.

Eager to exit the fire forest, the party presses onward. After an hour you come to a steep ravine crossed by a stone arch. It is 20 feet wide and 50 feet across, and the Elfroad travels over it. There are three-foot-high stone railings on either side of the arch. As a whole it looks a little worse for the wear, and the stone railings have been broken off in a couple of places.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Drawing out her sling Shaylir says to the group, "I'll cover everyone," her cheeks dimpling as she smiles.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

"Fireball teleport," mumbles Hollister as the creature disappears, scratching his goatee and pondering. "It could be highly effective...gets me out of harm's way, and leaves a fireball in my place." The fire mage chuckles. "Perhaps I'll have to research just such a spell in the future."

*****

Later, when they come to the bridge, Hollister nods at Shaylir's offer of covering the group. But the cautious mage wasn't about to go across first. "I'll follow Liiros."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2010)

Liiros glances back at the others and hesitates for a moment, then sighs, and says *"Very well, it seems no one else is going to cross first."*  The elf leaves his weapons sheathed for now and strides carefully across the stone bridge, mostly watching the floor near his feet and trying to find the safest way across, wary for fragile- or loose-looking stonework.


----------



## Antithetist (Apr 21, 2010)

"I will guard our rear then," Arshen declares, motioning the others onto the bridge behind Liiros.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Alright,”_ Lytha agrees, nodding slightly.

The elf then follows Liiros, carefully stepping onto the worn stone bridge.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 21, 2010)

With Liiros in the the lead the party cautiously makes its way over the bridge. The ravine is rocky and almost devoid of vegetation. This creates a pocket of cooler air that is drawn upwards by the rising hot air from the burning forest on either side of it. You're buffeted by gusts of pleasantly cooler wind as you cross.

As the party crests the arch and begins descending an evil-looking dog steps out from the burning forest about 30 feet ahead of you. It's unnaturally large, with a wiry build and short brown fur. It holds itself proudly and moves with an air of cordial ferocity. It's eyes glow read. It holds what you guess is a human thigh bone in its mouth. Tiny flames lick around the bone every time it exhales.

It moves to the center of the road.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Will this one vanish, too, or will we have to make it vanish?”_ Lytha asks the others a little nervously, not really expecting them to know the answer, however.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2010)

Hollister lets flames crackle about his hand, though he is doubtful how much damage his beloved fire could inflict on a creature already closely aligned with that element. After a moment, he recalls to mind the words of another spell that will send magical darts streaking into the enemy's body.

*Ready action to cast magic missile if the hound attacks.

Also, any chance Hollister knows what the hound is, or any details about it? Not sure which knowledge skill would be used.*


----------



## Antithetist (Apr 21, 2010)

"A demon?" Arshen queries, staring hard at the beast. "Or doth this pass for wildlife in such a place? Either way, if it blocks the road, it must be removed."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2010)

Fritz cowers behind Shaylir at the fire dogs approach. "Don't worry Fritz," she says loading a rock into her sling. "I'm sure it just wanted across and didn't see us already on the bridge."

[sblock=ooc] Ready action: hurl a sling stone if it moves to attack anyone. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 23, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

*"If you understand my words, hound, I ask you to step aside now and allow us to pass.  We will leave your territory without tarrying, nor taking anything, nor harming you, but we must pass this bridge and continue on down the road.  If you do not obstruct our path, then you can go on about your business uninterrupted.  But certainly you see our superior numbers and armament, so you must also see the wisdom in avoiding conflict with our party.  If not, then I am not responsible if you find yourself in dire straits.  Assuming you can even understand me,"* Liiros says loudly, facing the fiery hound.  He shoulders the composite bow as he speaks, but places a hand at the hilt of his sword in case he needs to draw it soon.  Despite trying to be reasonable in case the creature is intelligent, the elf fails to sound diplomatic, and instead sounds threatening and disdainful of the fiery beast.  The Fire Forest must be getting to him.

The elven squire waits a few seconds before resuming his march towards the bridge's terminus, and thus the fiery hound.

[sblock=OOC]If I can ready an action, it's to draw my longsword if the hound moves to within 15 feet of Liiros or approaches him after Liiros has gotten that close.  Diplomacy check of 8, just in case it understands Common.  Curse my luck!
1d20+5=8 
.........naturally, on the comparatively-less-important Initiative roll, I got a total of 20 if this turns into a fight after Liiros' horrible Diplomacy attempt.
1d20+1=20 [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 23, 2010)

The dog creature opens its mouth and drops the thigh bone to the ground before backing up. It cocks its head to the side in response to Liiros' question. Then, as the Liiors begins advancing again is moves back over towards the side of the road. When Liiros finishes crossing the bridge the thigh bone is only five feet ahead of him on the ground. The fiery dog is ten feet further back and standing at the side of the road. It's looking at Liiros calmly, as if it expects the party to share the road with it.

"Man, this place is weird," Torrent says.


[sblock=Hollister]Hollister recognizes the creature as an outsider, specifically a Hell Hound (Know: Planes DC 10+HD; result=21). Feel free to pick what two "useful bits of information" you want to know about it. Or just look them up yourself if you want.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2010)

Liiros continues marching onto the road and then continuing along it, hand still resting on the hilt of his sword should he need to draw it.....


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 24, 2010)

"See Fritz, he's just wanting to cross to." Shaylir says with a smile following the others across.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Either he actually understands, or he instinctively backs away from our superior numbers. Whatever it is, I'm glad we can move on without interruption,”_ Lytha says, as she moves over the bridge after Liiros.

As a friendly guesture, she nods towards the hound, saying _“Thank you!”_


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 25, 2010)

The dog creature stays quietly to the side of the road. It stares intensely at you as you walk past, as if taking stock of you.

As you walk past the thigh bone lying on the ground you notice it's been carved with what look like letters in common. It's hard to read what it might say without picking it up.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 25, 2010)

"Holy grass bunny's in the mud! Look at that." Shaylir says walking to the bone and picking it up.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 25, 2010)

Shaylir picks up the bone and reads the words carved into it. "Leave the pages from inside the case. Cooperate, and we might find an arrangement to spare your lives. Carry this with you if you wish to bargain," it says.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2010)

Hollister keeps his eye on the hound as Shaylir picks up the bone to read it. He moves a bit away from the others, though he makes sure to keep the bulk of the group between himself and the others. "Be careful. I believe that beast is a Hell Hound, and outsider from one of the lower planes. It is said that they can breath fire, so you way want to spread out a bit. And they are completely immune to flames and heat."

As he hears Shaylir's words he can only shake his head. "Are our enemies everywhere?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 26, 2010)

"What does it mean by 'Leave the pages'? We leave any pages here they would be burnt to a crisp in seconds." Shaylir says taking a step back from the hell hound and keeping an eye on it's mouth.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry, had to edit my previous post. I missed something in my cut-and-pasting from the mod. The mod assumes you still have the case with the contents. You just have the contents.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 27, 2010)

Liiros groans.  *"What absurdity is this?"* he mutters, shaking his head.  _*"Leave the bone.  Just keep moving,"*_ the elven squire says sternly.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2010)

"Indeed," says Hollister. "And though I know the warning is unnecessary, still...be wary."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2010)

Shaylir shurgs and drops the bone before falling in line to follow the others. She keeps an eye on the hound trying to walk as far away from it as she can and stay on the road.

"What has The Green Man gotten us into Fritz?" she asks her companion quietly.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 28, 2010)

You continue on along the Elfroad. The hell hound continues to stare intently at you as you pass. Once you're far enough away that you start to lose it in the smoky haze it begins following you. It stays at the edge of visibility and you catch occasional glimpses of it as you walk. If you look back at it too intently it scampers away, only to return when you look again.

After about ten minutes of this a flower-like burst of fire explodes in the middle of the road 90 feet ahead of you. It leaves behind the same green-skinned hiding creature you saw earlier. A tattered brown cloak whips about this mansized creature’s scaled body. It has the face of a commanding, honest man, but its flesh is green, its eyes glow with infernal fire, and its thick beard writhes and bites like a nest of vipers. Barely visible under its beard is a thick metal collar attached to a length of limply dangling chain. The powerful being stands tall, and wields a blood-stained saw-bladed glaive. It only has four fingers on its left hand, and a scaled, dessicated pinky finger hangs on a cord around its neck.

"It's no more trouble for me to kill you first before taking the pages from the case," the devil {D} says. "I'm afraid it will be much worse for you, though!"

Behind you, the hell hound {HH} eyes you hungrily.






The Bearded Devil​
[sblock=OOC]Everyone role initiative. Everyone who beats a 9 (the monsters' initiative) can also take an action. Torrent will go immediately after the monsters.

Picture of the monster from the mod and the map for the fight are attached.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 29, 2010)

"Eww! You are a yicky little man!" Shaylir says in responds to the devil. "And don't think your nasty doggy will sneak up on us either." She says twirling her sling over her head. She steps catiously forward towards the hound.

[sblock=actions] 
Move: Load sling whch means her shield is across her back.
Standard: Ready Action = sling a stone if/when hellhound approaches to within 50'
5' step to - W8
Init = 14 
Attack = 12, dmg = 2 [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water, Guidance, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1- Magic Stone, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(x2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Light
1- Bless, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): not used
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: ??/?? 

need to know how VoH works is it based off character lvl??[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2010)

Hollister prepares to work his magic, but he doesn't react quite as quickly as the devil. Meanwhile, he wracks his brain for any knowledge of the otherworldly creature.


*AC: 16 (mage armor), Hit Points 16/16

Initiative: 08

Knowledge (The Planes) 	+05*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Grease, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 29, 2010)

*Lytha*

Lytha sighs. She had been hoping this would be less violent as it now looked. Naive, maybe.

Moving a bit to the side, not too far, considering the flames all around, the elf warily watches the two creatures.


OOC: Initiative 16; Move 2 squares north-east; Ready _Vigor_, if she gets attacked.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros sneers at the fiend that just reappeared. * "Why do you even have any interest in it?  Mortal affairs shouldn't concern you."*  However, instead of trying to talk his way out of the obviously-threatening situation, Liiros draws his bow and nocks an arrow, trying to fire at the bearded devil before it follows through on its threat.......

Glancing back at Hollister and Lytha, who seem the most intellectual of the group, the elven squire asks *"Any ideas how to fend off this creature?"*

[sblock=ooc]We're probably all screwed now.......  Sucks that outsiders are covered by Knowledge (The Planes) instead of Knowledge (Religion), else Liiros might have half a clue how to fight this thing.  Given that it was hiding among the flames of the forest earlier, Hollister's fire spells likely won't do much of anything against it, and Liiros kinda sucks at ranged combat.  In hindsight, I wish we had been able to scribe an extra copy of the papers back in Gate Pass during our all-nighter, but I honestly don't know how anyone out here in the Fire Forest would even know to look for the darn things, let alone try taking them from us.  Had we a spare copy, we could've tried surrendering the spare copy (or at least a reasonable facsimile to trick bandits like the ones who've already attacked us).

.......Figures.  I rolled a 9 total for Liiros' initiative.  His initiative modifier is +1 and Dexterity is 12, so if the devil's init. mod or Dex are higher, he'll act just before Liiros I guess.
1d20+1=9 

Liiros assumes the Martial Spirit stance at the start of his turn.  Then draws his bow and fires at the bearded devil.  Got a 16 to-hit, for 8 damage.
1d20+3=16, 1d8+2=8 

Granted maneuvers are Crusader's Strike, Stone Bones, and Leading the Attack.
1d5=2, 1d5=2, 1d5=2, 1d5=4, 1d5=3, 1d5=5, 1d5=2, 1d5=2, 1d5=2 

Liiros' Status:
HP 18 / 18
AC 17 without shield equipped
Active Stance: Martial Spirit[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 1, 2010)

Shaylir readies her sling and steps towards the hell hound.

Lytha steps off to the side and readies to fortify herself.

Arshen moves to block the hell hound from charging and readies to strike.

Torrent sees Arshen is defending the rear and the enemies are still at a distance, so she steps closer to Liiros and begins casting a spell. "Be here in a few seconds if you want to get bigger again," she says to him.

Seeing Arshen close, the hell hound charges him. Shaylir slings a stone at it but the stone just skitters down the road. Ready for the charge, Arshen delivers a violent kick to its jaw (crit, confirms, 17 dmg). The hell hound barks angrily and snaps at Arshen's leg. It connects too (25). Its sharp teeth and fiery breath combine to mutilate the leg (14 dmg)

The bearded devil takes a step away from the party and concentrates.

Liiros adopts his combat stance, then draws his bow and fires it at the bearded devil. The arrow hits but bounces off the devil's thick hide.

Hollister thinks fast but doesn't recognize the creature and can't recall anything about it.

[sblock=ooc]That should be everyone. I took the liberty of going for Arshen since his player is probably drunk in Bulgaria right now or something. Arkhandus, I had Liiros take the action you posted for him even though he goes after the monsters because it still looked like a good move. Since Liiros just went, everyone but him can post their actions now.

I just realized Shaylir's animal companion should be on the map, so I put him on it.

Hollister, you can take a standard action to try to recognize the bearded devil and remember something about it if you like.

New map is attached, though in a different file format.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 1, 2010)

"Oh that looks like it hurt! Come on Fritz we need to help him." Shaylir says running up behind the injured monk. 

_{{Haillan ne'ta Gihull}} _she says laying a hand on the monks uninjured leg. A quick flash of blue-green light escapes her hand engulfing the warrior and healing his other leg. 

[sblock=actions]
Move: move to U8 
Standard: Cure light wounds (druid) = 1d8+3 = 10 
Free: recall with pearl of power?? from the reading in the DMG you need not use the pearl right away is that right?? you could wait all day and then use it?? it was meant to give me an extra heal so I will use it now if it is a free action.

Fritz is your call Shaylir has no ranks in handle animal and Fritz only has the one trick. Shaylir really uses her speak with animals ability to talk/train with Fritz. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water, Guidance, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1- Magic Stone, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(1/2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Light
1- Bless, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): used
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: ??/?? 

need to know how VoH works is it based off character lvl??[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 1, 2010)

[sblock=SHAYLIR]Activating a Pearl of Power is a standard action with a command word.  The default for activating magic items is a standard action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity, and the same is true of command word activation (the Pearl of Power says it works "on command", thus a command word).  You can activate the Pearl at any time you have a standard action to spare, it doesn't have to be immediately after the spell (unless the DM interpretes the text that way, of course).[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2010)

*Lytha*

Lytha moves across to the other side now, trying to get a clear view on the hound. From there, she conjures a ray of freezing cold and sends it into the creature's direction, but her aim is off, and so the attack fails to hit.


OOC: Move into 'T' column on the other side (3 squares below Arshen); Energy Ray (cold) on the Hell Hound (miss).


----------



## pneumatik (May 1, 2010)

[sblock=Shaylir]Vow of Healing works off character level. I've been trying too find the passage in the PHB that says whether "level" defaults to character level or class level, but I think it's character. It's possible to be able to magically heal without any class levels, so I'm assuming at least in this case we should use character level.

Arkhandus is right about pearls of power.

How did you heal 1d8+3 with your druid CLW? You're a second level druid, so it should be 1d8+2.[/sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (May 2, 2010)

Arshen gives only a stoic grunt of pain as the beast mangles his leg, and an equally stoic nod of thanks as Shaylir works her healing magic on him. All his attention is focused on the canine adversary in front of him, keeping track of each small shift in its balance and momentum, guarding against further attacks even as he watches intensely for a weak point. He sees his opprtunity and strikes swiftly with the edge of his palm, aiming a crushing blow at the hound's neck vertebrae. 

[sblock=Actions and Rolls]Free Action: Designate the Hellhound as Dodge target. Arshen now gets +1 AC against its attacks. 

 Standard Action: Stunning Fist on the Hellhound. 1d20+6=18, damage if that hits is 1d6+3=8, and on a hit it forces a DC 13 Fort save or else stuns for a turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for NPCing Arshen during my absence! And rolling much better than I likely would have. [/sblock]

[sblock=Quick Stats]*HP:* 21(?) /26

*AC:* 15*, Touch 14*, Flat-footed 13
 * - +1 vs. {HH}, +4 vs. attacks of opportunity  provoked by movement

*Speed:* 40'

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +6
 Reflex: +6*
 Will: +6**

 *- Evasion
 **- +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects

*Attacks:*
 Unarmed Strike +6 melee (1d6+3, 20/x2)
 Unarmed Strike +4/+4 melee (1d6 +3, 20/x2)


 Shuriken +4 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)
 Shuriken +2/+2 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)

*Abilities:*
Stunning Fist 2/3 /day

*Expendables:*
685.4gp[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2010)

*Hollister Avendri, fire mage*

Not liking the way the creature is concentration and assuming a spell is being cast, Hollister does the only thing he can and attempts to distract the devil. With a swift gesture and arcane word, two small dots of streaking blue-white energy leave the wizard's hand, striking the outsider square in the chest...


*AC: 16 (mage armor), Hit Points 16/16

Initiative: 08

Cast magic missile, damage 8 points*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Grease, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 5, 2010)

Shaylir moves up to Arshen and heals his injured leg.

Lytha moves forward to get a clear shot. Then he shoots a bolt of cold energy at the hell hound but the shot goes wide.

Arshen strikes the hell hound in the neck. A bone snaps and the creature drops to the ground dead.

Hollister launches two magical bolts at the devil, striking it in the chest. He seems surprised bolts reached him, and his concentration wavers, but holds (concentration check: 18).

Torrent finishes casting her spell. She touches Liiros and he grows to double his size. Then she draws he crossbow, snaps in a bolt, and shoots at the concentrating devil. She must have loaded the crossbow too hastily, though, because the bolt goes spinning away and lands a few feet away (attack: 2).

The focus of the devil's concentration becomes obvious when five disgusting slimy creatures rise up from the ash on the road. They're only vaguely humanoid, looking more like giant sacs of some organic fluid with misshapen faces {L1-L5}. The bearded devil points at the party, and the five slimy creatures ooze towards you.

The bearded devil then snarls angrily. He disappears in another blossom of fire only to reappear in another next to the body of the dead hell hound. With his glaive he menaces Lytha and Arshen. "It's on now!" he shouts.


[sblock=OOC]That should be everyone. Now everyone goes again.

It's obvious to Hollister that the bearded devil has some sort of spell resistance.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2010)

*Round 3?*

Shaylir shudders at the sound of the hellhound dying, her face as sad as if it had been a kitten. "Aww poor little..." she starts to say as the beared fiend appears before the group.

"Go away icky man," she says stepping away. _{{Deveraxs}}_ she says in the language of  magic reaching out to touch Arshen once more. "Make him go away!" she shouts to the others.

[sblock=actions]
Move: Was in U8 (map shows U7) but I want to go to U7 so it is all good  
Standard: Cast Guidance on Arshen (I do believe Shaylir goes before him)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water, Guidance, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1- Magic Stone, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(1/2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Light
1- Bless, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): not used
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 3/3 

[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 5, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros frowns as the fiend disappears and then reappears by Arshen, as several slimy creatures are summoned on the party's other flank.  With annoyance evident in his voice, the elven squire calls out* "Hold fast until I can back you up, Arshen!  Torrent, back me up on the frontline!"*

The now-ogre-sized elf rushes forward, dropping his bow and unsheathing the silvered short sword obtained from an earlier victory.  With an elvish warcry, he stabs into one of the slime creatures!  As the blade drives home, Liiros draws strength up from the earth beneath his feet, and his flesh momentarily takes on a metallic sheen.
[sblock=ooc]Dropping my composite longbow as a free action.  Move 1 square up and 3 squares to the right, towards the slimy creatures.  Draw my silvered short sword, taken from one of the earlier encounters in Gate Pass (I can't remember which battle; I don't know if it's masterwork quality or not, so add +1 to my attack roll if it is masterwork), as part of the move action.  Then attack the middle slimy creature, since Enlarge Person provides me with 10 feet of reach.  Initiating Stone Bones as my attack.

1d20+4=18, 1d8+2=8 
Rolled *19* for my attack roll (the extra +1 BAB for 3rd-level wasn't included in the original roll), for 8 damage.  On a successful hit, I gain Damage Reduction 5/adamantine for 1 round.

New granted maneuver is Charging Minotaur.
5d5=10 

Liiros' Status (finally updated for 3rd-level):
Enlarge Person active
HP 25 / 25
AC 15 Enlarged and without shield equipped
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer, Stone Bones
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2010)

*Lytha*

Lytha moves away from the devil's dangerously-looking weapon, carefully avoiding its blade, and moves back towards the middle of the group.


OOC: Withdraw (leaving the 1st square does not provoke an AoO) to the right (into column Z).


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2010)

"Ware, the devil is resistant to magic!" calls Hollister. The wizard, realizing they need to focus their attention upon the devil, decides to take the slime-sac creatures out of the battle. Calling upon arcane forces, webbing explodes across the road, engulfing all of the slime beasts in thick strands of sticky webs.


*AC: 16 (mage armor), Hit Points 16/16

Initiative: 08

Cast web, centered between AJ/AK in the center of the road. This should catch all 5 slime creatures, and overlap them 5' in our direction, while leaving Liiros untouched.

(And yes, as noted in the OOC thread, I realize that the anchor points are aflame and will cause the web to begin burning as per the spell description. But it should still hold the beasties for several rounds.)*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Grease, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (May 6, 2010)

"Vile creature, thou hast no business here. Crossing us shall be thy last mistake." 

 So saying, Arshen leaps and launches a quick snap kick at his foe's head. Landing softly, he gathers himself for a brief moment and then comes up in a vicious uppercut aimed squarely for the devil's weirdly bearded chin.

[sblock=OOC]Free Action: Assign the Bearded Devil as new Dodge Target. AC 16 against its attacks. 

Full Attack: Flurry of Blows on the devil. First attack gets +1 from Guidance: 1d20+5=25*, crit confirmation 1d20+5=24, damage 1d6+3= 6, x2 on a crit = 12.

Second Attack: 1d20+4=17, damage if that hits is 1d6+3=7.


  *For some reason the site had logged me out and I didn't notice when I made this first roll (the 20). :/ Damn the luck. The link is still there so I hope it's useable, but if you say it needs to be disregarded then I understand. In which case maybe the confirmation roll can be used as the attack roll? Or I can roll again if necessary.[/sblock]

[sblock=Quick Stats]*HP:* 21/26

*AC:* 15*, Touch 14*, Flat-footed 13
 * - +1 vs. {D}, +4 vs. attacks of opportunity  provoked by movement

*Speed:* 40'

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +6
 Reflex: +6*
 Will: +6**

 *- Evasion
 **- +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects

*Attacks:*
 Unarmed Strike +6 melee (1d6+3, 20/x2)
 Unarmed Strike +4/+4 melee (1d6 +3, 20/x2)


 Shuriken +4 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)
 Shuriken +2/+2 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)

*Abilities:*
Stunning Fist 2/3 /day

*Expendables:*
685.4gp[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 7, 2010)

Shaylir steps behind Arshen and asks that Mother Nature guide his next action.

Liiros strides forward and draws a silvered shortsword. He stabs at one of the slimy creatures, piercing it and releasing a stream of runny ooze. The creature collapses to the ground. It's vital fluid is absorbed by the ash, leaving a large damp stain on the ground.

Lytha moves away from the bearded monster, taking care to avoid his cruel-looking glaive.

Hollister casts a magic _web_ over the summoned creatures. Only one of the remaining four {L4} is stuck fast (ref save DC 15). Attached to burning trees, the edges of the web immediately start burning. Looking at the creatures before casting his spell, Hollister recognizes them as extremely weak Devils called Lemures. As Devils, they are resistant to damage from weapons that are not silver or infused with the power of good. They are often summoned by other Devils to serve as fodder in battle. 

Arshen launches an all-out attack on the bearded monster. A kick and a punch both connect. During the second hit, an uppercut to the chin, the monster's beard writhes and tries to scratch Arshen's hand. The monster appears to ignore most of the force of both hits, though he is still injured.

Torrent moves to protect Hollister and Lytha from the bearded monster. She then calls on Osprem to _bless_ the party.

The bearded monster snarls in anger in response to Arshen's strikes, too furious for coherent speach. He takes a mighty swing at him, and then a second. The first connects (25) for 7 damage. The second also hits (26, no confirm), for 15 damage. Even though the monster pulls his glaive back after each attack the wounds feel like he's continuing to twist the blade.

The trapped Lemures struggle against the web, but none can move.

[sblock=OOC]I rolled Hollister's knowledge (planes) check, with a small bonus, and got a 27. The DC is 12 for Lemures, so he has two things left to learn about them or Devils in general.

Everyone is _bless_ed, giving a +1 morale bonus to hit and fear saves.

Updated map below.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 8, 2010)

"Oh Fritz, he's being chopped to bitz!" Shaylir cries out again quickly moving to touch the poor monk. 

_{{Haillan ne'ta Gihull}}_

Her healing magic takes care of the first wound but the deeper cut is to much for it. "We need some help over here," she shouts to the others. "Like now!" 

[sblock=actions]
Move: none but a 5'step to T8 glad I can stay out of the hard melee 
Standard: Cast Cure Light Wounds 1d8+3 = 8 Darn need to roll an 8 to get a total of 11 to give him back half his HP so I'm thinking 8..8..8.. and that's what it gave me stupid Secert 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water, Guidance, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1- Magic Stone, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(0/2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Light
1- Bless, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): not used
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 3/3 

[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 8, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

*"Regroup on my position!  Stop standing there and letting him butcher you!!"* Liiros calls out, as he slams his silvered blade hard into the shoulder of another slimy little fiend, crushing some of the bones there, and then backs up several giant steps closer to Hollister and the others.

[sblock=ooc]Liiros attacks lemure #4, then moves 20 feet back towards the rest of the group.  I would suggest Shaylir back up with her move action, rather than staying put, in case Arshen or the others actually follow Liiros' tactical suggestion.  Liiros is too slow to reach Arshen in one round to aid him unless Arshen himself backs up closer to Liiros.  Liiros is best-equipped to handle the bearded devil, and should be involved in that fight.

My attack will use the Mountain Hammer strike, with an attack roll of 18 and damage roll of 15.
1d20+6=18, 1d8+2+2d6=15 

Granted Vanguard Strike.  Changing stance to Iron Guard's Glare as a swift action.  It would be safest for folks to stay close to Liiros for him to guard them.

Liiros' Status:
Bless and Enlarge Person active
HP 25 / 25
AC 15 Enlarged and without shield equipped
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer, Stone Bones, Vanguard Strike
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2010)

"Use silver, if you have it," calls Hollister. The wizard steps up behind Torrent, and casts another spell. The ground beneath the devil becomes extremely slick, coated in slippery grease.


*AC: 16 (mage armor), Hit Points 16/16

Initiative: 08

Move to W9, cast grease. Covering squares P8/9 & Q8/9. DC14.

*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Grease, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2010)

*Lytha*

Lytha moves towards the wounded Arshen, touching one of the moonstones on her belt, which promptly turns dark but confers a glow to her hand. As the elf then touches the monk's shoulder, the glow diminishes while some of his wounds are being healed.


OOC: Move to T9 (right behind Arshen) and use Healing Belt on him for 9 hit points.


----------



## Antithetist (May 11, 2010)

Reinvigorated by his companions' efforts, Arshen guardedly pushes himself back up into a combat stance with a wary eye locked on the devil's glaive, and backs off a little out of its reach. "Liiros is correct. We should withdraw. Go now, I will follow behind."

[sblock=OOC]Standard Action - Total Defense. +4 AC for a total of 20 against the devil's attacks.

 Move Action - Stand up. Provokes an AoO from the devil - fingers crossed. 

 Free Action - 5' step out of the devil's reach, next to Shaylir and Lytha.[/sblock]

[sblock=Quick Stats]*HP:* 16/26

*AC:* 19*, Touch 18*, Flat-footed 13
 * - +1 vs. {D}, +4 vs. attacks of opportunity  provoked by movement

*Speed:* 40'
*Saves:*
Fortitude: +6
 Reflex: +6*
 Will: +6**

 *- Evasion
 **- +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects

*Attacks:*
 Unarmed Strike +6 melee (1d6+3, 20/x2)
 Unarmed Strike +4/+4 melee (1d6 +3, 20/x2)


 Shuriken +4 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)
 Shuriken +2/+2 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)

*Abilities:*
Stunning Fist 2/3 /day

*Expendables:*
685.4gp[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 12, 2010)

Shaylir steps up to Arshen and heals him again.

Liiros destroys another lemure and then moves back towards the bearded monster.

Hollister flicks a buttered pork rind at the monster and _greases_ the ground around him. The slippery ground causes him to fall prone (save DC 14).

Lytha activates the healing energy in her magical belt and releases it into Arshen.

Conscious again, Arshen prepares to stand up. "Arshen, WAIT!" Torrent shouts, causing him to hesitate. Before he moves, Torrent approaches the monster while drawing her battleaxe. As she closes to within melee range she provokes at attack from the monster. The attack connects (22) for 14 damage. Torrent stays on her feet and swings at the monster with all her strength. She connects, but as she draws the battleaxe back you watch the wound she made heal almost completely (rolls).

Only then does Arshen stand and shuffle back, out of the reach of the monster's glaive.

Hollister's _web_ continues to burn. Flames engulf one of the lemures, but it's unharmed. The web surrounding this one will soon be consumed, leaving it free.

The bearded monster attempts to stand. Torrent swings at him when he's off-guard and off-balance, hitting him in the shoulder. Again, it immediately heals much of the damage (rolls). Once standing, he glares at Torrent. "Good fight," he says, smiling and nodding. He looks over the party and says "We'll meet again," before disappearing in another blossom of fire.

With the bearded monster gone, the party makes short work of the remaining lemures. Afterwords, Torrent takes out her wand of healing and says, "Don't cast any more healing spells. This is still pretty fully charged, and we don't know what else will happen before we get a chance to rest." She speaks loudly to be heard over the crackling fire of the forest.

[sblock=OOC]Liiros has shown a great ability to kill lemures, so I think it's safe to assume he dispatches the remaining ones without rolling it out. We can drop out of combat rounds now.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2010)

"Thank The Green Man," Shaylir says after the last of the lemures is destroyed. "I never want to see an ugly out-worlder again." 

She pauses to give proper thanks to The Green Man in silent prayer. Her head quickly bows as she whisper's her thank you, and the pearl within her holy symbol begins glowing a soft green. Shaylir thanks The Green Man again for the return of her power to help the others.

[sblock=OOC] Activate Pearl of Power. Get back druid spell cure light wounds(1d8+3). [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 13, 2010)

Liiros scowls as the fiend disappears again, just as he had tried to intercept it again.  He turns around and heads back towards the lemures, reaching out to stab each one as it gets free of the burning webs.  Once they've all vanished, he wipes the blade clean and sheathes it, then takes the shield off his back, strapping it onto his arm where it belongs.  After that, he walks back to where his bow had fallen, picks it up, and slings it over his shoulder where it usually rests.  Soon he shrinks back to normal size as Torrent's spell wears off.

*"What a nuisance.  Let's get out of here, before anything else in this cursed forest emerges to harass us,"* the armored elf insists.  He takes the lead, traveling along the middle of the road.


----------



## Antithetist (May 13, 2010)

Arshen nods his assent and takes up his previous position in the rearguard once his wounds have been treated with Torrent's wand. "Indeed. The less we tarry about, the better. Who knows what other fiends and monstrosities hath been conjured to waylay us."


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Yes, very good. Hopefully we get out of this weird place soon enough...”_ Lytha agrees.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2010)

"I hope we escape the clutches of this place soon," adds Hollister, stroking his beard as he follows the others. "I feel almost useless, since everything here seems to be immune to my preferred element."


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Grease, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2010)

Shaylir falls into line with the others, thinking that getting through the forest would be for the best. She puts away her sling and takes out her shield and dagger, carring them at the ready should anything "pop-up" again.

As she walks along she wonders what the vile-bearded little demon wanted excatly. "What did ol'viper beard mean by leave behind the papers?" she asks aloud.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2010)

"Just some documents that we are charged with making sure safely reach their destination." Hollister shrugs. "And apparently everyone and their dog knows about them"


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2010)

"Hehe," Shaylir starts to giggle but stops aburtly. "Poor doggie didn't have to attack just following his evil master's orders. Well if he shows up again he get more of this and this." she says slashing her dagger in the air in front of her at every "this".

"Where are you taking the papers?" she asks. "Will delievering them help The Green Man?"


----------



## Antithetist (May 14, 2010)

"This Green Man canst help himself," Arshen pronouces sternly, glowering down at the chirpy halfling. "We have no business with thy pagan idol. Hast thou not taken note that the fiend who lately attacked us was also a 'green man'? Think on the coincidence, if such it is, and consider well thy folly."


----------



## HolyMan (May 15, 2010)

"Ol'viper beard was _a_ green man, not _The_ Green Man." Shaylir says in all seriousness. "And I don't know much about him myself only that he helped me, me and Fritz once. And... and I think I should return the favor."

Shaylir eyes the monk and then says to Fritz with a grin, "Some people act worse than a badger sometimes Fritz, snip at you when they full and beg and nuzzle you when they are hungry. Mr. Uppty Pants should be thanking The Green Man himself." she says sticking her tongue out at Arshen.


----------



## Antithetist (May 15, 2010)

Arshen's expression closes up, making his previous sternness look positively cheerful. His mouth is a thin line, his brow a thunder cloud, his eyes twin shards of ice. His voice is level and flat: "hold thy tongue. I have never _begged_ in my life, nor have I needed charity. What aid thou hast provided was of thy own will and for thy own ends - or dost thou forget so soon who stood between thee and the demon?" 


[sblock=OOC]Don't want to bog things down with an endless dumb argument.  But I guess we can be walking as this goes on, and it can be handwaved any time that it's dragging.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 15, 2010)

Shaylir bites back at commenting on how people seem to always butt into conversations too, thinking the stern faced warrior wouldn't take the rebuke well. 

_Well Mr. Serious Uppty Pants, you killed his doggie it was no wonder it tried to chop you to bits,_ she thinks to herself. _If someone were to hurt Fritz I'd make sure they got theirs. _

To the group it looks as if Shaylir took the monks command for silence to heart, not knowing that the little halfling was already plotting to find some itch oak next time they were in a real forest.

[sblock=OOC] NP Antithetist (any way to shorten that? I am all about shortening names, ) So Shaylir and the monk get off on the wrong foot always has to be a pair in a group. Now the question is how do we keep score.  [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 15, 2010)

"You certainly stood between everyone and the devil," Torrent says to Arshen. "And you got beat up pretty bad, which is why Shaylir healed you. You know, with those spells the Green Man gives her. I thought you Cuthbertites were all about community and common sense. It seems common sense to me to not antagonize someone who saved you life, and instead try to work together. Hmmm ..."

The party continues on along the elfroad. Torrent quickly becomes lost in thought, ignoring the party's conversations. "Hey, Liiros, can I see that shroud we found around the dead man in the cave of dreams?" Taking the shroud, Torrent begins looking at it closely. Still distracted, she begins closing her eyes in concentration every minute or two.

Finally she says, "Okay, I think I have this thing figured out. First, I don't know if any of you have heard of of _phylactery of faithfulness_. It's an enchanted phylactery that lets you know if you're going to do something against your religion or morals. Anyway, this shroud does that all the time.

"Second, I think the note the dead man was holding was the command phrase for the shroud's other power. It can infuse a weapon with a particular alignment - good, evil, law, or chaos. At least I think so. I think it can only do it once a day, so I don't want to use it up. Hollister, I'm assuming making a weapon _good_ will help it hurt that green monster. Well, assuming he does come back again. And that he wants to fight us, I guess."

"So, who wants to carry this thing?"


----------



## Antithetist (May 15, 2010)

Arshen lapses into a blank-faced and sullen silence, feeling that Torrent's remarks were wholly unjustified and out of place. _Antagonise?_ He had only tried to offer some helpful instruction, and now not only was Shaylir flinging insults at him, but Torrent was joining in with her own condemnation. He had taken grievious wounds protecting the group, and Shaylir had done her part by keeping him on his feet; now they expect him to condone her pagan and - quite possibly - evil religious beliefs, simply because she had performed passably well in a fight? He would at least have expected a priest like Torrent to understand his instincts to doctrinal instruction, but instead she adds insult to injury by presuming to understand Cuthbertite dogma better than he. He finds himself speechless in the face of such unprovoked insolence.


[sblock=OOC]Summary version - Arshen is sulking. He's not interested in carrying the Shroud.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Darn you can't edit experience and with my bad typing I guess no one else is getting any ever. LOL Maybe a different approach is need Antithetist, after his sulk maybe a little instruction in proper religious practice?  Shaylir has no ranks religion which is very odd for a cleric it would be fun to play out her learning to be a better priestess.

HM[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 17, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

_"Arshen, Shaylir, squabbling does us no good.  Like it or not, our survival in this place is dependent on one another, and what gifts our gods see fit to provide.  The Knights of the Aquilline Cross exist to protect all from the depredations of evil.  Protecting this group is our duty, Arshen.  Torrent......it may be best for you to carry the shroud for now, so you can help more directly if the fiend returns.  Corellon's gifts and this silver blade seem to suffice for me.  Now let's keep marching, and hopefully we won't need to camp here overnight....."_ Liiros says, trying to sound positive as he usually would, if not for the recent circumstances souring his mood.


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2010)

Shaylir stops dead still, "Camp? Here?" she says voice quiet and eyes looking all around at the small fires of the forest, and the smouldering ground all around. 

"You have got to be jesting." she says to the stern faced... "ok so you are not, lets hurry then everyone." Taking her own words to heart she picks up her pace to stay with the group.


----------



## pneumatik (May 17, 2010)

"It's at least two days to get through the fire forest," Torrent says absently. "I planned for a little more than that. It didn't seem like a big deal back then."


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2010)

"If I remember the correct passages from Shoon's Bestiary of the Outer Planes," says Hollsiter to Torrent, "Then Liiros' silvered blade is a threat to the bearded devil. If that phylactery can infuse a weapon with an aura of good, that aura being diametrically opposite of evil, it should work well in harming the devil and his minions as well." The fire mage strokes his goatee as he ponders. "Since Liiros is already well-equipped to fight our foe, I suggest the phylactery goes to our second best warrior..."


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2010)

"..Arshen!" Shaylir pipes in quickly. "Because of the way he handled that fire puppy. Pow, Bam, Smack." She continues while throwing punches at an imaginary foe.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 18, 2010)

_"......I think Torrent would be better-suited to use it.  Arshen has already refused, and we cannot be certain it would function on his bare hands.  If we truly have a two-day march ahead of us......we will likely *need* to rest for at least a few hours tonight, despite the horrible conditions here.  Shaylir and Arshen may not be fatigued, but the rest of us have been busy at this task for roughly two days with little rest.  We do not want to be sluggish and weak when the next attack comes,"_ Liiros replies, still marching.


----------



## pneumatik (May 18, 2010)

Torrent shrugs. "I guess I'll keep the shroud, then."

You continue walking through the fire forest. Despite being fully healed by Torrent's wand, the heat makes it difficult to fell like you've truly recovered from the fight. The burning conflagration maybe contained off the elfroad, but it still sends powerful gusts of superheated air at you.

After several more miles of walking you see what looks like a stone bridge ahead with some sort of structure on it. You'll have to get closer to see it more clearly because of the ever present smoke. But before you can walk any farther, you hear loud cracking and popping sounds up ahead. Several trees on either side of the elfroad flare as explosions rip apart their trunks at the base. The trees fall across the road, blocking it right before the bridge.

The curtains of flame that lick meekly at the trees at the road’s edge suddenly flare, cinders bursting outward across you all. Behind you, you hear a sudden roaring noise, and looking back you see the road fifty feet away cut off by a furious wall of fire. The sides of the elfroad are quickly becoming hazardous as live flames reach out at you, and overhead the ash and cinders begin to swirl, coalescing into a searing spear. Then, with a thundercrack, the spear drives into the ground amid you all and explodes. Within the smoke appears a trio of miniature stags whose bodies burn like the inferno, with racks of antlers composed entirely of dancing fire. They paw at the ground, swing their fiery antlers, and prepare to attack, while the wall of fire at your back slowly moves toward you.

[sblock=OOC]Everyone roll initiative. If you beat an 11 (with an init modifier of +7) also post your action. With everyone going on no one is surprised. Torrent will go after the fiery stags.

Map is attached. Also attached is an overview of your current situation from the mod. Its' slightly more evocative than my spreadsheet map.

Hollister doesn't recognize the effect creating the wall of fire behind the party. He does recognize the three fiery stags as creatures composed of elemental fire. Game-mechanically they're medium fire elementals. Hollister can know any three bits of information about them.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2010)

*Shaylir Round 1*

"It's the stags from my dream! There here to hurt The Green Man!" Shaylir cries out. "Ugh they're so hot," she says rasing her sheild before her face and taking a wild swing at the creature she now can't even see.


[sblock=actions]
Move: none, but 5' step if I lose my flanking bonus (i.e. Hollister moves before me) as it is already figured into attack EDIT: he does go before Shaylir so she will move to flank with Lynn
Standard: Attack on the defensive 1d20 = 4 miss
Initative: 14 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19 + 2 = 21 for attacking defensively
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water, Guidance, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1- Magic Stone, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(1/2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Light
1- Bless, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): used
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 3/3 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2010)

"Fire elementals," hisses Hollister, stepping quickly away from the living flames. "They are powerful in melee and can set you aflame, but are vulnerable to cold and your weapons should work normally against them. Ware your flesh Arshen, for your strikes will burn you too!"

With those words spoken, Hollister focuses on casting magics to protect himself from the flames.


*AC16 (mage armor), HP 16/16

Initiative: 21
Move to O6, cast Resist Energy (fire) on self (duration 30 minutes)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Grease, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## Arkhandus (May 19, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros quickly draws steel after sidestepping around one of the flaming stags, barking out *"Stay close!"*  Followed by _"Corellon protect us!"_ as he takes a sturdier stance and swings his longsword about, threatening the nearby stags but not striking very accurately.  At least he seems to get the stags' attention, though.  He can only hope that his wooden shield holds up to the fiery abuse likely coming his way.....

[sblock=ooc]Initiative 13, phew.
1d20+1=13 

Granted maneuvers #2, 1, and 4, which is Crusader's Strike, Charging Minotaur, and Stone Bones, respectively.
5d5=14 

5-foot step to P-7, flanking with Torrent, and draw my longsword (though I would've expect to draw it during the series of ominous things that happened before the stags dropped down among us, but either way......).

Active stance is Iron Guard's Glare (attack rolls against my allies take a -4 penalty as long as Liiros threatens the attacker in melee).

Initiate Stone Bones as a standard action, attacking F-3, the flaming stag that I just flanked with Torrent.  But I got a horrible 12 total on my attack roll, so I more than likely missed and get no effect.  5 damage if the 12 somehow hits, in which case Liiros will have DR 5/adamantine for 1 round, but there's little doubt that the 12 will miss. -_-
1d20+8=12, 1d8+2=5 

Liiros' Status:
HP 25 / 25
AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike, Stone Bones
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Class Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1), Steely Resolve 5, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2010)

*Lytha*

OOC: Initiative 9


----------



## Antithetist (May 20, 2010)

Arshen steps into melee range of the closest stag, but hesitates a moment at Hollister's warning. Admittedly, once he feels the searing heat coming from the creatures, he is rather unsure just how wise it would be to attack one of them unarmed. He finds himself wishing he had brought a stout stick. Still, he can at least be useful in a defensive capacity. "Shaylir, Lytha, get behind me."


[sblock=OOC]Initiative: 1d20+2=15

Shift one square to M9

 Total Defense for +4 AC.[/sblock]

[sblock=Quick Stats]*HP:* 26/26

*AC:* 19*, Touch 18*, Flat-footed 13
 * - +1 vs. F1, +4 vs. attacks of opportunity  provoked by movement

*Speed:* 40'
*Saves:*
Fortitude: +6
 Reflex: +6*
 Will: +6**

 *- Evasion
 **- +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects

*Attacks:*
 Unarmed Strike +6 melee (1d6+3, 20/x2)
 Unarmed Strike +4/+4 melee (1d6 +3, 20/x2)


 Shuriken +4 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)
 Shuriken +2/+2 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)

*Abilities:*
Stunning Fist 2/3 /day

*Expendables:*
685.4gp[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 21, 2010)

Shaylir swings at one of the stags but misses. She ducks behind her shield and steps to help Lytha flank.

Hollister steps back and uses his magic to protect himself from the stags and the forest. EDIT: When he reaches the edge of the road he's caught in the flames of the burning forest. (Ref save DC 15: 12, 5 fire damage.)

Liiros steps across from Torrent, draws his longsword and swings at a stag, barely missing.

Arshen steps up to one of the stags and defends himself.

The first stag gores Lytha (21) for 7 gore and 5 fire damage. The second gores Torrent. The third tries to gore Liiros but can't penetrate his armor.

Torrent draws her battleaxe and swings at the stag that attacked her {F2}. She connects for 6 damage. She draws her arms back quickly to keep them from catching aflame, then steps around the stag towards Lytha. "Hang on, Lytha."

Behind the party the wall of flames advances towards you.

[sblock=OOC]Now everyone can go.

I think Lytha dropped to negatives.

New map is attached.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2010)

*Shaylir Round 2*

"Here," Shaylir says sliding her little dagger over to Arshen. "Use it I think I have something else that may work." She tries to keep her shield up as the fire stag before her lowers it's head.

She then steps back away from the fire stag and reaches down to touch the ground there, finding what she needs she begins casting another spell.

_{{Areos vita areos!}}_

The pebbles she found start to glow with a magical light, "Thank you Green Man," Shaylir says with a smile.


[sblock=actions]
Move: Creating new action  Pass item: send an item to a player adjacent to you. AoO: Yes (I'm waiting on it that's why the shield is up LOL)
Standard: Casting Magic Stones
5' Step: To M6
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water, Guidance, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1- Magic Stone, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(1/2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Light
1- Bless, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): used
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 3/3 

[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 22, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

*"Fight me, monsters!"* Liiros declares, stepping in closer to the other fiery stags, then raising his longsword high and bringing it down on the one that just struck Lytha!

_"Lord Corellon, restore this daughter of your glorious creation, we elves!"_ he prays, channeling a bit of Corellon's vitality into Lytha as his blade tears into the flaming stag.  He glares around at the stags surrounding him and silently dares them to challenge him directly, keeping his sword ready to defend Lytha, Arshen, Torrent, and all the rest nearby.

[sblock=OOC]Taking a 5-foot step to O-8, flanking with both Arshen and Torrent.  Initiate Crusader's Strike on whichever stag had hurt Lytha, directing the healing energy to Lytha if I hit successfully.  Hopefully in this position my Iron Guard's Glare will help everyone avoid some attacks (as long as they stay close enough for Liiros to protect them, anyway).

I got an 18 to-hit, for 8 damage to the stag.  *Healing Lytha for 4 HP.*
1d20+8=18, 1d8+2=8, 1d6+3=4 

Granted maneuver #3, Mountain Hammer.
5d5=13 

Liiros' Status:
HP 25 / 25
AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike*EXPENDED, Stone Bones*EXPENDED, Mountain's Hammer
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Class Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1), Steely Resolve 5, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2010)

*Lytha*

Lytha opens her eyes, seeing that she is on the ground and right next to the flaming beasts, she doesn't move. However, a subtle chime rings in the heads of those nearby.


OOC: Mental Disruption, manifested defensively, but with mental display. All three stags have to pass a DC 16 Will save or be dazed.
If the nearby stags seem to be affected, Lytha will stand up and back off with a 5-foot-step, also.


----------



## Antithetist (May 26, 2010)

Arshen takes the dagger gratefully, though the small blade sits rather uncomfortably in his hand. He sizes up the stag in front of him, his face set with the resolve to drop it before it can cause any more harm to his companions. His clumsy grip on the dagger works against him, though, and his lunge misses its mark.

[sblock=OOC]Designate f1 as Dodge target (+1 dodge AC against its attacks)

 Designate f1 as Blade of the Resistance target (+2 to damage rolls against it until the end of the encounter)

 Attack f1. -2 for using a small weapon, +2 for flanking cancel each other out. 1d20+5=9, certainly a miss.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2010)

Hollister circles around the combat, cautiously staying away from the melee. As he moves, he draws a scroll from the arm of his robe and unfurls it, preparing to cast whatever spells might be written upon the vellum.


*AC16 (mage armor), HP 16/16

Initiative: 21
Move to S7, draw scroll

Resist Energy (fire) in effect (299/300 rounds remaning)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Grease, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## pneumatik (May 27, 2010)

Shaylir passes a daggger to Arshen, then steps away from the stags but towards the flames of the fire forest. They try to engulf her but she deftly avoids them (ref save: 19). She then creates a handful of _magic stones_.

Liiros steps into the thick of the stags and shouts a challenge at them. He strikes the one that dropped Lytha {F2} for 8 damage and channels the healing energy it releases to Lytha.

Lytha opens her eyes but remains otherwise motionless. Everyone hear's a quite *chime* in their heads. The stags are suddenly all confused (saves). They stand still, staring into space. Seeing she's no longer threatened, she stands and steps away from the stags.

Arshen takes the dagger from Shaylir and swings at a stag. He misses, the unfamiliar weapon too difficult for him to wield.

Hollister edges around the combat, drawing a scroll in case he needs it.

The stags continue to stand idly by.

The wall of fire advances another 20 feet. Lytha, Arshen, and Shaylir can feel its intense heat, but Torrent's potions of _stand the heat_ appear to be able to protect you from it so far.

Torrent continues to wield her battleaxe against the stags. She connects, but for little damage (25 to hit for 3 damage)

[sblock=OOC]The stags spent this round dazed, so everyone goes again now.

New map is attached. I think it's updated with everyone's movement.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“That worked better than expected...”_ Lytha says, seeing that she could take some heat off herself and her companions, quite literally. _“Thanks for the healing!”_ she adds to noone in particular, not quite knowing who healed her.

Moving further away from the burning stags, Lytha activates her own healing belt to keep herself conscious.


OOC: Move to K10, use Healing Belt to heal 6.


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2010)

"Whoa! that was close," Shaylir says as the flames from the forest lick at her heels. "Come on Fritz! Let's get out of here!" She says skirting the forest to get away from the wall of flames.

As she gets past the combatants in melee she tosses a stone at a stag, "Take that, you."

[sblock=actions]
Move: Move across the top of row 6 to Q6, hopeful Fritz follows and goes to R6
Standard: Range attack vs. F3 with stone = 1d20+3 = 16, dmg = 2 
Free action: Sweating  [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water, Guidance, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1- Magic Stone, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(1/2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Light
1- Bless, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): used
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 3/3 
[/sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (May 27, 2010)

Arshen looks on with some concern as Lytha manoeuvres closer to the advancing wall of flame. "If we stand and fight here, those flames will make an end of us," he calls out. "We must keep moving."

 Taking his own advice, he makes another clumsy stab at the burning stag and then slips past the dazed beasts, away from the encroaching flames. He stops short, though, unwilling to cut and run before his companions have begun their own retreats.


[sblock=OOC]Attack on f1 - 1d20+5=11, surely another miss

Move to Q8

 Designate f3 as dodge target.[/sblock]


[sblock=Quick Stats]*HP:* 26/26

*AC:* 15*, Touch 14*, Flat-footed 13
 * - +1 vs. F3, +4 vs. attacks of opportunity  provoked by movement

*Speed:* 40'
*Saves:*
Fortitude: +6
 Reflex: +6*
 Will: +6**

 *- Evasion
 **- +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects

*Attacks:*
 Unarmed Strike +6 melee (1d6+3, 20/x2)
 Unarmed Strike +4/+4 melee (1d6 +3, 20/x2)

Small Dagger +3 melee (1d3+3, 19-20/x2)

 Shuriken +4 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)
 Shuriken +2/+2 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)

*Abilities:*
Stunning Fist 2/3 /day

*Expendables:*
685.4gp[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2010)

Hollister reads arcane words from the scroll in his hands. As the magic begins to take effect, swirling motes of orange light surround Liiros...and the knight suddenly finds himself towering over the fire stags.


*AC16 (mage armor), HP 16/16

Initiative: 21
5' step to T8, cast Enlarge Person from scroll on Liiros

Resist Energy (fire) in effect (298/300 rounds remaning)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Grease, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## Arkhandus (May 29, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros shifts his footing for a moment and draws on strength from the earth, bringing the blade of his longsword down like a hammer on the same stag once again.  But his attack comes a bit slowly.....  He continues glaring at the stags and challenging them to face him, declaring *"Face me, beasts!  Face Corellon's wrath!"*
[sblock=ooc]Ack!  Sorry I went inactive for a few days.  And AFAIK Hollister's Scroll of Enlarge Person will take 1 full round to invoke, as the spell does, so Liiros won't grow until the start of Hollister's next turn.

Liiros stays put and initiates the Mountain Hammer strike on the same stag as last time, the one that wounded Lytha earlier.  Got a lousy 14 to-hit, for 14 damage.
1d20+8=14, 1d8+2+2d6=14 

Granted Vanguard Strike this round, as his last readied maneuver.  Remaining in Iron Guard's Glare to protect the others.

Liiros' Status:
HP 25 / 25
AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike*EXPENDED, Stone Bones*EXPENDED, Mountain's Hammer
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Class Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1), Steely Resolve 5, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 29, 2010)

Lytha steps away from the stags and the advancing wall of fire, taking advantage of the stags' inactivity to move past them. She then heals herself with her magical belt.

Shaylir skirts along the edge of the fire forest, again deftly avoiding the flames (ref save: 17). She chucks a _magic stone_ at one of the stags, striking it.

Fritz seems to have other ideas. Not willing to stay near the aggressive flames of the fire forest, he darts through the thick of the fray past the distracted stags and helps Liiros attack the stag between him and Torrent {F2} (attack roll to aid another: 18)

Arshen stabs at on the stags again and again misses. He then moves away from the advancing wall of fire.

Hollister completes a spell of _enlarge person_ from his scroll. He targets Liiros, who doubles in size. Surrounded by the stags on three sides, he's forced to squeeze between two of them.

Liiros steps back from the stags to give himself more room. This exposes him to the flames of the fire forest. He can't avoid them and they burn him for 4 points of fire damage (rolls). Liiros strikes at the stag between him and Torrent {F2}. With Torrent's flank and Fritz's help he connects. His mighty blow is too much for the elemental creature, and it dissipates. 

When the stag disappears the wall of fire wavers and pauses in its advance, saving Lytha from being engulfed by it.

The two remaining stags snap out of their daze. Both attack Liiros, trying to gore him with their antlers. One succeeds, doing 2 gore and 3 fire damage (rolls).

Torrent steps forward and swings at on the stags {F3}. She hits for 6 damage. "Lytha, get away from that wall before it cooks you," she says.

[sblock=OOC]A busy round. I took some liberties with PCs to be able to get a post in. If anyone strenuously objects to what I did let me know. I tried to make choices that would be best for the party. Except for Fritz: if his actions seem odd please address them IC.

I looked up casting spells from scrolls. It's just a standard. I also looked up _enlarge person_ and learned it's range close, not touch.

Updated map attached.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2010)

*Lytha*

Having been unconscious earlier, Lytha had not quite realized, that the wall of fire was actually moving towards them, but with Torrent's warning, the elf quickly moves into the other direction of the road.


OOC: Double Move towards the east (W10).


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2010)

Shaylir seeing that Fritz isn't following her turns to see the brave animal trying to help. Calling on The Green Man to help her communicate with her companion she starts towards him yipping and barking.

*{{ Fritz! That's it just like when we fought the shambling dead. But watch out for those moving flames.}}* 

[sblock=actions]
Move: to Q10
Standard: using speak with animals ability (duration?? is that based on class or charater lvl??)
Fritz: aid another again? 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water, Guidance, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1- Magic Stone, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(1/2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Light
1- Bless, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): used
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 0/1
Vow of Healing: 3/3 

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 2, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, High Elf Crusader of Corellon Larethian*

Liiros slashes away with righteous fury at the stags that are beating up his comrades, as they finally turn their attention to Liiros himself, and he calls out _*"Yes!  Face Corellon's wrath, monsters!  Your kind are what keeps this forest ablaze, are you not?!"*_

In his frenzy, Liiros flails away without much effect, despite his bold words and strikes.  Still, Corellon's gifts seem to give the heavily-armored and now giant-sized elf vigor and vitality, as he shrugs off the light bruise and light singeing of a stag's headbutt.
[sblock=OOC]Ah, right you are on the scrolls.  What caster level is Hollister's Enlarge Person scroll?  I dunno how many rounds it'll last.

However, Liiros will use his Zealous Surge for the day to re-roll his horrible Reflex save against the forest's blaze.  I got a 19 total on my re-roll, so I think he avoids the 4 fire damage from the forest?  Lemme know and I'll update Liiros' status.
1d20+2=19 

The 5 damage from the stag goes into his delayed damage pool with Steely Resolve, and he gets +1 to attack and damage rolls this round from Furious Counterstrike as a result.  At the end of Liiros' turn, he recovers expended maneuvers and is granted 3 more again.  His Vital Recovery feat triggers at that time, healing the 5 damage he had taken from the stag.  New granted maneuvers for next round will be Mountain Hammer, Charging Minotaur, and Stone Bones.
1d5=3, 1d5=1, 1d5=4, 1d5=3, 1d5=5, 1d5=3 

Liiros initiates Vanguard Strike against stag F-3, so if he hits, everyone else would get +4 on attack rolls against stag F-3 until Liiros' next turn.  Remaining in my Iron Guard's Glare stance.  My attack roll, despite the bonuses for flanking and Furious Counterstrike, is a lousy 12.  For 12 damage if somebody does something to make that hit somehow.   So Vanguard Strike more than likely fails.
1d20+9=12, 2d6+4=12 

Liiros' Status:
Enlarge Person active, unknown duration
HP 25 / 25
AC 17 enlarged, touch 9 enlarged, flat-footed 17 enlarged
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Stone Bones, Mountain's Hammer
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Class Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1), Steely Resolve 5, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day*EXPENDED[/sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (Jun 2, 2010)

Arshen fumes as his awkward poke of the diminutive dagger once again fails to connect with its target. "Cursed thing! It is fit to darn socks, perhaps, but not to be wielded in battle."

 He steps to a better position and lashes out in frustration at the nearest stag with two swift snap kicks, heedless of the fiery peril to his sandal-clad foot.

[sblock=OOC]Designate F3 as dodge target again.

5' step to Q9 so as to flank F3 with Liiros.

Flurry of Blows with Unarmed Strikes on F3. 1d20+6=18, Damage: 1d6+3=6

1d20+6=11, Damage in the highly unlikely event that that somehow hits: 1d6+3=9[/sblock]

[sblock=Quick Stats]*HP:* 26/26

*AC:* 15*, Touch 14*, Flat-footed 13
 * - +1 vs. F3, +4 vs. attacks of opportunity  provoked by movement

*Speed:* 40'
*Saves:*
Fortitude: +6
 Reflex: +6*
 Will: +6**

 *- Evasion
 **- +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects

*Attacks:*
 Unarmed Strike +6 melee (1d6+3, 20/x2)
 Unarmed Strike +4/+4 melee (1d6 +3, 20/x2)

Small Dagger +3 melee (1d3+3, 19-20/x2)

 Shuriken +4 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)
 Shuriken +2/+2 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)

*Abilities:*
Stunning Fist 2/3 /day

*Expendables:*
685.4gp[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 3, 2010)

Lytha flees the approaching wall of fire.

Shaylir moves away from the grasping flames of the fire forest, around one of the stags {F3}, and next to Fritz. She calls upon the powers given to her by the Green Man to speak with animals. Fritz tries to help Liiros by distracting the stag {F3}. The stag ignores him, though, concentrating on its other threats (aid another: 5).

Despite Liiros having avoided the flames of the fire forest earlier, this time they briefly engulf him for 5 damage (rolls). Distracted by the fire, his mighty swing against the stag goes wide.

Arshen snaps at kick at one of the stags, striking it in the head. The flames of the stag burn his foot. (3 fire damage). The pain is distracting and keeps his second kick from connecting.

Out of spells and ideas for the moment Hollister draws and loads his light crossbow. He also backs up, putting more space between himself and the wall of fire.

With Liiros making it difficult for the two remaining stags to attack anyone else, they shuffle forward and around him, flanking for each other. They try to skewer him with their antlers, like a hog on a spit, but despite his size Liiros avoids both sets of antlers (rolls).

Torrent moves around to flank a stag with Liiros {F3}. She attacks but her mighty swing is way wide. "Liiros, get away from the forest," She says. "Anyone hurt bad?" she asks.

The towering wall of fire resumes its advance.

[sblock=ooc]Liiros' reroll saves him from damage the previous round because a 19 ref save is successful. However, he has to save again this round since he's still in a square adjacent to the fire forest. I only rolled a 12, which is not good enough. So he un-takes 4 points of fire damage but now takes 5 points of fire damage.

I had Hollister take as innocuous an action as I could think of that could still be useful. He can always drop the crossbow and be right back where he was a moment ago.

New map attached. Everyone can go again.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2010)

Hollister aims at the nearest stag and launches a crossbow bolt at it. At the very least, he hopes to keep the thing off balance. As the bolt sails through the air, Hollister yells at the entities, using a language that sounds like the crackling of flames.

[sblock=Ignan]"Begone, fire brothers. Can you not recognize a friend?"[/sblock]


*AC16 (mage armor), HP 16/16

Initiative: 21
Move to Z7
Light crossbow vrs F3 16 to hit for 7 damage. (Attack roll made at -1; +3 attack bonus, -4 for firing into melee)

Resist Energy (fire) in effect (296/300 rounds remaning)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Grease, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2010)

*Lytha*

Seeing Liiros in danger of getting overrun by the advancing flames, Lytha crosses over to the other side and creates a ray of freezing cold, that races towards the nearby flaming stag. Apparantly the smell of danger spurs her concentration, because the ray is right on target.


OOC: Move to V7; Energy Ray (Cold, 3 PP) on F3 (touch AC 19, 14 cold damage (should be 21 total)).


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 5, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros hisses in pain for a moment as the forest fire licks at his back, singeing him lightly, but it's mostly just painful heat against his metal armor.  He manages to deflect the stags' attacks with his sword and shield, then raises the sword high once more and declares _*"Corellon's wrath be upon you, forest-burners!"*_ as he chops down through the center of the stag he's been focusing on for awhile now.

Had it been made of flesh and blood, his chop would surely have cloven its skull in twain.  As it is, he thinks he displaced some of the semisolid living-fire, at any rate, and maybe that'll be enough to disperse the flame-monster.....

Feeling the brief surge of strength from the earth beneath him flow back down through his feet, Liiros whips his sword around in another defensive gesture to keep the stags focused on him as the primary threat, glaring at each remaining stag in turn before he backs up to try and avoid the approaching wall of fire......  _"The fiery wall is advancing, retreat my friends!"_ he warns.
[sblock=OOC]Okay, I don't think damage from the forest fire counts as an attack for triggering Steely Resolve/Furious Counterstrike, so I'm just subtracting it from Liiros' HP as normal.

Maintaining Iron Guard's Glare to protect the others.  Initiate Mountain Hammer against stag F-3.  If the stag drops from his attack, Liiros will move right 4 spaces on the map and down 1 space on the map (3 straight, 1 diagonal).  Otherwise, he moves down on the map and over to the right as far as he can (20 ft. speed, using a diagonal at some point if possible) given the positions of the other PCs.  Hopefully they'll move away from the wall of fire too, so Liiros will have enough room to move.  Liiros provokes an attack of opportunity from stag F-1 due to his movement, I'm sure (and stag F-3 if it's still standing after Liiros' attack).

.....I got a natural 19 on my attack roll, which threatens a crit with my longsword!  Woohoo!  16 damage to the stag, before the crit confirmation.
1d20+8=27, 2d6+3+2d6=16 
Got a 16 on my threat confirmation roll, for an additional 11 damage.  Of course, since the stag is a fire elemental IIRC, it's not subject to crits so I probably just dealt the 16 damage rolled beforehand.  Ah well......
1d20+8=16, 2d6+3=11

If Liiros suffers more burning from the forest's edge this round (dunno if he gets away from it in time), his Reflex save against it is a 15.  Enlarge Person lowers his Dex a bit so his Reflex mod is only +1 for now.
1d20+1=15 

New granted maneuver at the end of my turn is #5, Vanguard Strike.
1d5=5, 1d5=1, 1d5=1, 1d5=1, 1d5=1 

Liiros' Status:
Enlarge Person active, unknown duration
HP 20 / 25
AC 17 enlarged, touch 9 enlarged, flat-footed 17 enlarged
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Stone Bones, Mountain Hammer*EXPENDED, Vanguard Strike
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Class Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1), Steely Resolve 5, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day*EXPENDED[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2010)

Still yipping and barking at Fritz Shaylir turns running from the advancing wall of flame.

_{{Fritz, come on everyone knows how brave you are but that wall of fire looks bad. We need to get away from it.}}_

She still holds two of her magic pebbles but holds them waiting for a better chance to use them.

[sblock=OOC] Shaylir will double move straight away from wall of fire if Fritz tags along. Single move and ready action to throw at a stag should it not be engaged in melee if Fritz doesn't follow her. So it is all up o the fox LOL. [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 8, 2010)

Hollister takes a shot at the nearest stag {F3} with his crossbow. It rips through the elemental's body, temporarily disrupting it. He speaks to it in ignan, and it responds. [sblock=ignan]"Must fight. Indomitability says 'test'"[/sblock]Lytha fires of bolt of freezing cold at the same stag. Its flames flicker and die. The stag disappears leaving nothing behind. The wall of fire wavers and stops moving again.

Liiros attacks the only remaining stag with a mighty and brilliant attack. Unfortunately the creature lacks any jugular vein to sever, but the attack is effective nonetheless. He moves away from both the wall of fire and the edge of the fire forest, barely avoiding the latter's flames.

Shaylir speaks to Fritz with quiet growls and facial gestures. Fritz replies [sblock=Fritz]"I agree completely. Let's move quickly away from the dangerous fire."[/sblock] and the two flee the wall of fire together, with Fritz circling his diminutive master's feet.

Arshen backs away carefully, ready for the remaining stag to charge Torrent.

Which it does. It lowers its head, paws the ground, and charges. "Argh!" Torrent says as she is both impaled and engulfed. She doesn't look good.

Arshen whips a fist at the stag's neck but misses (rolls)

Torrent steps away and heals herself.

[sblock=ooc]Arkhandus, count damage from the fire forest as an attack. Damage from an environmental threat wouldn't normally count (if I understand the mechanic correctly), but in this case it does. Let me know if that means Liiros should have done more damage in his attack.

In addition to not being crit-able, elementals can't be flanked, either. This was new to me for this post.

Updated map. The wall didn't advance again because a stag died again.

Now everyone goes again.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2010)

"Far enough?" the wild little halfling asks herself. Then turning she gets ready to toss a magical stone should the oppurtinuty arrive.

[sblock=actions]
Move: none (unless I am not in range to toss a stone)
Standard: Delay till I see an opening to toss a stone at the stag (i.e. soon as not engaged in melee) if that doesn't happen and everyone goes she will toss the stone even into melee 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water, Guidance, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1- Magic Stone, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(1/2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Light
1- Bless, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): used
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 0/1
Vow of Healing: 3/3 

[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 10, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, High Elf Crusader of Corellon Larethian*

Liiros urges *"Back up a bit Arshen, then we'll strike this beast down together!"*

After a moment's pause and gesturing for Arshen to back up, Liiros tries to make a daring thrust with his longsword against the fiery stag that remains standing, but Liiros overreaches and stumbles, having lunged a bit too soon.  His blade doesn't even come close to the stag this time.  _"Gah!  This.....ogrish girth is tripping me up,"_ he mutters in annoyance.

Still, he tries to recover from the fumble in time to menace the stag with his blade and determined gaze before it takes advantage and gores one of his allies again......
[sblock=OOC]Oops, I forgot about the unflankable aspect, even though I remembered the uncrittable aspect of Elementals.  D'oh!  If the fire did trigger Steely Resolve, then Liiros only would've gotten an extra +1 to attack and damage last round, no big deal.  Since I didn't see any rolls for the stag, I dunno if my Iron Guard's Glare was factored in, but I guess it wasn't enough to protect Torrent this round.

Delaying until after Arshen's turn, if necessary (Liiros wants him to back up first, so Liiros can keep protecting him a bit with Iron Guard's Glare).  Liiros initiates a Vanguard Strike on the remaining fire-stag.  Unfortunately, I got a natural 1 on the attack roll so Liiros misses horribly and accomplishes nothing.
1d20+6=7, 2d6+3=14 

Liiros takes a 5-foot step back afterward, away from the stag.  Granted the Crusader's Strike this round, as my last ready maneuver.

Liiros' Status:
Enlarge Person active, unknown duration
HP 20 / 25
AC 17 enlarged, touch 9 enlarged, flat-footed 17 enlarged
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Stone Bones, Mountain Hammer*EXPENDED, Vanguard Strike*EXPENDED
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Class Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1), Steely Resolve 5, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day*EXPENDED[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2010)

Hollister reloads his crossbow as he moves backward, away from the approaching wall of flames. He thought about again firing into the melee, but the bulk of Liiros' enlarged form proved a formidable obstacle to fire through. Instead, the fire mage merely calls out again in the elemental's language.

[sblock=Ignan]"What is 'indomitability?'"[/sblock]


*AC16 (mage armor), HP 16/16

Initiative: 21
Move to AD8, reload crossbow

Resist Energy (fire) in effect (295/300 rounds remaning)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Grease, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2010)

*Lytha*

Having no clear target, Lytha forgoes another attack and instead concentrates on her inner powers, but the crackling flames prove too much of a distraction.


OOC: Concentrate to gain Psionic Focus (unsuccessful)


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 14, 2010)

Shaylir eyes the wall of fire and the remaining stag while readying a magic stone in her hand.

Hollister backs away and reloads his crowsbow. He speaks in the tongue of flames again and the stag responds. [sblock=ignan]"Indomitability is here. Indomitability is indomitable."[/sblock]
Lytha focuses her attention inwards in search of a perfect calm. She does not find it yet.

Arshen snaps a quick kick at the stag, connecting for 7 damage. He barely manages to avoid burning his foot in the process, though his lower leg is now conspicuously hairless. He then backs away from the stag, kept safe from it's opportunist gore by his skills and Liiros' Iron Guard's Glare.

With Arshen safely behind him, Liiros waves his sword at the stag in a perhaps threatening manner to no effect. He then take one giant-sized step back.

With the stag no longer surrounded by her companions, Shaylir throws one of her magic stones at it. It misses and flies past it and into the wall of fire.

The stag steps forward towards Torrent, careful to not provide an opening for an attack from Liiros. It lowers its head to gore her, but unlike its previous attack Torrent easily avoids it.

Still wounded from the previous attack, Torrent steps back and calls on Osprem's power to heal herself. Osprem must not approve of one of his clerics being so far from the ocean, though, because he doesn't heal her very much. "Osprem's foamy spray, can we just kill this last one?" she asks, exasperated.

The wall of fire resumes its advance, moving 20 feet closer to the party.


[sblock=OOC]I did forget about Liiros' Iron Guard's Glare last round, but it still  wasn't quite enough to keep Torrent from getting hit.

No links to Invisible Castle for die rolls this time. My Internet is so flaky tonight I'm lucky this post went up at all.

I went for Arshen again. As far as I could tell he's at full HP, so I figured he'd be willing to take a little risk. Between dodge, mobility, and Iron Guard's Glare he had +9 to AC to avoid an AoO.

New map attached. Everyone goes again. Hopefully you'll kill it this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2010)

*Lytha*

_time to move..._ Lytha thinks, looking at the flames, and follows her own advice, putting a few more steps between her and the advancing wall of fire.

OOC: Move to AB7


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 14, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, Iron Guard's Glare stance*

Liiros grits his teeth, annoyed, and feeling very uncomfortable in this abominably hot place and being stuck between an advancing fire and a hard place.  He tries to chop through the fire-stag and invigorate Torrent with vital energy, but Liiros stumbles for a moment and misses.  Reluctantly, the elven squire replies _"I am afraid it will take a bit longer.  Withdraw before the flames reach you!  Everyone, keep shooting at it!"_
[sblock=OOC]Initiate the Crusader's Strike against the remaining fire-stag, intending to heal Torrent, but I got a horrible total of 10 to-hit, so no good.  Liiros backs up 20 feet, seeing how quickly the wall of fire is advancing.
1d20+6=10, 2d6+3=8, 1d6+3=9

Maneuvers will refresh at the end of my turn, and granted maneuvers will change, but I'll roll for that next round.

Liiros' Status:
Enlarge Person active, unknown duration
HP 20 / 25
AC 17 enlarged, touch 9 enlarged, flat-footed 17 enlarged
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike*EXPENDED, Stone Bones, Mountain Hammer*EXPENDED, Vanguard Strike*EXPENDED
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Class Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1), Steely Resolve 5, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day*EXPENDED[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2010)

Hollister continues moving backward. As he walks, he brings up his crossbow, and let's another bolt loose at the remaining elemental.


*AC16 (mage armor), HP 16/16

Initiative: 21
Move to AH9
Crossbow vrs F1: Attack 20 for 3 damage 

Resist Energy (fire) in effect (294/300 rounds remaning)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Grease, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2010)

"The last one," Shaylir states giving the stone a toss at the alone stag. "Double dandelion puff!" she swears missing the stag as it again goes after one of her new friends. 

[sblock=actions]
Move: 5'step to get into 30'? if needed
Standard: Attack stag and miss stupid hateful IC, I had a +7 to hit 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water, Guidance, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1- Magic Stone, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(1/2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Light
1- Bless, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): used
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 0/1
Vow of Healing: 3/3 

[/sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (Jun 15, 2010)

Arshen swiftly draws a pair of throwing stars from his belt and flings them in rapid succession at the remaining fire stag, his brow furrowed with concentration as he takes aim.

[sblock=OOC]So sorry about my unscheduled posting break there, things kind of got on top of me. Thanks for running Arshen while I was slacking!

Full Attack: Flurry of Blows with two Shuriken attacks on f1, at -4 due to 2 full range increments. +2 on damage rolls in the unlikely event of any hits thanks to Blade of the Resistance.

1d20-2=13, Damage 1d2+5=6

1d20-2=15, Damage 1d2+5=6[/sblock]

[sblock=Quick Stats]*HP:* 23/26

*AC:* 15*, Touch 14*, Flat-footed 13
 * - +1 vs. F3, +4 vs. attacks of opportunity  provoked by movement

*Speed:* 40'
*Saves:*
Fortitude: +6
 Reflex: +6*
 Will: +6**

 *- Evasion
 **- +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects

*Attacks:*
 Unarmed Strike +6 melee (1d6+3, 20/x2)
 Unarmed Strike +4/+4 melee (1d6 +3, 20/x2)

Small Dagger +3 melee (1d3+3, 19-20/x2)

 Shuriken +4 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)
 Shuriken +2/+2 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)

*Abilities:*
Stunning Fist 2/3 /day

*Expendables:*
685.4gp[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 19, 2010)

Lytha hurries away from the advancing wall of fire.

Liiros swings vigorously at the remaining stag but misses. He then backs away from the wall of fire, too.

Hollister fires another bolt at the stag. It connects and the stag flickers briefly but remains. He then also flees the advancing wall.

Shaylir advances _closer_ to the stag to get a better shot. Unfortunately she has no more luck than Liiros and also misses.

Arshen lets two shuriken fly at the stag. Both miss, one only barely.

The stag steps forward and attacks Torrent. His antlers of fire are deflected by her breastplate (rolls).

Torrent swings at the stag and connects (rolls). The stag flickers and disappears, followed by the wall of fire doing the same. She takes a deep breath and exhales slowly.

As she does, you hear whispers amid the trees, snatches of words coming from all directions. They grow louder and more intense all around until finally a booming voice shouts from the flaming trees. "Come!" it roars. "Follow the river. Set me free!"

The flames on the fallen trees blockading the road flare as a draconic face emerges, shaped of fire, its head adorned with a massive crown of jagged horns. The image then fades so only a pair of eyes remain. A voice enters your minds, deep, fiery, burning with restrained anger.

"Know this: I am the flame; I am a prisoner here. Save me, free me from the prison of this enforced flesh, and you may continue to your destination. Refuse, and never shall you leave this wood. You shall be a prisoner for as long as I. You shall burn forever, and never die."

[sblock=OOC]We're out of combat rounds now. Keep track of how wounded you are, if at all, because you haven't had a chance to heal yet. Though that's not to say you can't heal now, if you want.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2010)

"Th.. th.. that's not The Green Man," Shaylir says somewhat shakin by the firey apparition. 

Looking into the eyes she asks, "And just how are we suppose to free you?"

[sblock=OOC] HP: 21/21 a little razzled but otherwise Shaylir is A-OK . Who is hurt the most she will proceed to help anyone who seems hurt. Part of her vow. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Great! And how can we trust this... entity... ?”_


OOC: Lytha should be at 8/10 hp.


----------



## Antithetist (Jun 20, 2010)

Arshen glowers darkly. "Why dost thou waylay us thus, fire spirit? We have no business with thee, and thou hast none with us that I can see. Dost thou take us for simpletons or cravens that will kneel to serve thee for a light show and some flowery threats?"


[sblock=Status]*HP:* 23/26

*AC:* 15*, Touch 14*, Flat-footed 13
+4 vs. attacks of  opportunity  provoked by movement

*Speed:* 40'
*Saves:*
Fortitude: +6
 Reflex: +6*
 Will: +6**

 *- Evasion
 **- +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects

*Attacks:*
 Unarmed Strike +6 melee (1d6+3, 20/x2)
 Unarmed Strike +4/+4 melee (1d6 +3, 20/x2)

Small Dagger +3 melee (1d3+3, 19-20/x2)

 Shuriken +4 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)
 Shuriken +2/+2 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)

*Abilities:*
Stunning Fist 2/3 /day

*Expendables:*
685.4gp[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 21, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, Squire of the Aquilline Cross*

Liiros says matter-of-factly _".......How would we even follow the river?  The whole forest is burning.  Only the Elfroad is relatively safe for us to tread."_[sblock=ooc]My internet access is sporadic this week, as my family's moving to a new house, and the computer with the modem and router is in the new house now.

Liiros' Status:
HP 20 / 25
AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: ?
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Class Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1), Steely Resolve 5, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day*EXPENDED[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2010)

Hollister faces the glowing eyes and flaming visage calmly. "Are you Indomitability, then?"


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 22, 2010)

The eyes dance in front of the fallen trees, looking at each party member as you speak. "To free me, end the song of the deep, the song of agony and eternal vigil. Silence the forty tongues who hold me here, who doom themselves with my
relentless flame.

"Go to the river behind me. Follow it. Free me. I care for nothing but freedom. If you do not release me you shall suffer my wrath."

"I am Indomitability. No wound shall ever defeat me. No fire shall ever destroy me. My power can be yours if you release me."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2010)

Hollister raises an eyebrow at Indomitability's promise of power. "It seems we have little choice, then." With that, the fire mage begins to walk toward the river.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2010)

"Wait up!" Shaylir says skipping up next to Hollister. "Come on Fritz!"


----------



## Antithetist (Jun 23, 2010)

Arshen's frown only deepens, but he has to admit inwardly that Hollister would appear to be right. There seems to be little use arguing with a force that could keep a whole forest burning endlessly for years on end, as _wrong_ as it might be. He follows towards the river, practically grinding his teeth in his aggravation.

 "This delay is unbearable," he growls to anybody who'll listen. "As if we do not have enough to concern us, now we are subjected to the selfish whim of some blasted pagan fire spirit. And what is to stop it, I ask thee, from ordering us about for the rest of our lives, now that we have once submitted?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 24, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, Squire of the Aquilline Cross*

Liiros sighs, and replies _*"Indeed, it seems we have little choice against such a powerful force....."*_

He waits a few moments before moving forward, but quietly asks Torrent _"How much longer would it take us to get out of this forest?  I do not like the looks of this situation, and it grates on me to do the bidding of such a creature, let alone to set such a thing free."_


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 24, 2010)

"I dunno, Liiros," Torrent says. "Maybe we'll be out of here in a couple of days."

The voice of Indomitability goes quiet. You feel fire in your veins burning you from the inside out. It passes quickly, and when it's gone you feel inured to the heat around you. You know that Torrent's potions of _stand the heat_ keep you from being hurt by the fire, but now you're only sweating if you're wearing heavy armor or robes. You feel somehow also empowered as if you were tempered by the fire in your veins.

The eyes of flame vanish. The flames on the fallen trees ahead of you flicker and die. The flames on either side of the elfroad fade down the the level before the fight started.

You clamber over the fallen trees. Stretching across the river in front of you is an arc of a bridge seeming composed of branches and vines of what was once pale, white stone. Several of these vines and branches plunge into the shallow water beneath the bridge, forming supports. Off the right side of the bridge, in the middle of the river sits a tall, narrow tower, only about twenty feet in diameter, reaching up to a roof thirty feet above the bridge. A narrow walkway leads from the main bridge to a thick oaken entrance door. The tower, as well as the bridge, is currently flame-free, though blackened from decades of soot. On the far side of the bridge lies a small village built in a wide clearing, its buildings faintly visible through the forest’s ashy haze.

"Anyone need healing?" Torrent asks, holding our her wand of _cure light wounds_. "Man, I hope we can rest in that tower or village or somewhere."

[sblock=ooc]I've attached an unedited version of the map I attached way back before the fight at http://www.enworld.org/forum/5185771-post91.html.

There's enough safety here that Torrent will definitely have time to heal you before you go too far. As long as you post how many HP you need, assume she heals you.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2010)

"I'm alright Sea Mistress," Shaylir says with a smile her dimples marred by soot. 

"I can help to. I can, I can." She says continuing to walk towards the tower. Looking up at the tall structure she shakes her red curls and looks at Fritz.

"Wish we could find a brair patch, don't you Fritz?" 

When the small fox just yips back she frowns here face sadden, "Oh, I guess The Green Man's magic wore off. We won't get to talk before bed," she states sadly kicking at the bridge.

[sblock=OOC] Like I said not a scratch on the little Shirley Temple wanne be. LOL What time of day is it? I think maybe a search of the villiage so no surprises and then resting in the tower maybe in order. We do need to follow the river don't know how we are going to do that. But if we decide to rest then Shaylir can use the 4 cure lights she has and the VOW three times saving us some charges. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 25, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, elven crusader of Corellon Larethian*

_"I am only lightly singed.  But I could use a bit of healing nonetheless......it would be terrible to leave my skin marred so."_ Liiros replies.  He tries to shake off the odd feeling that Indomitability left in him, and shudders a moment.

He looks around at the scene, and at the rest of the group, then says _"I suppose we should cross the bridge and check those buildings.  Up to you which ones first, I am no expert in these things, I've only studied the aesthetics of my people's architecture a bit."_  The heavily-armored elf marches onward once the group decides, leading the way with sword and shield in hand now.
[sblock=OOC]Only down 5 HP, currently.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2010)

"I need to rest soon," says Hollister, as he pauses to survey the tower and buildings beyond. "I'm mostly out of arcane power, and I have a feeling I will need it before we escape this forest."


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 26, 2010)

[sblock=Hollister]Hollister recognizes the the bridge as an example of the "stonewood" style used by the elves of Innenotdar. It was intended to show a harmony between artifice and the natural world. The elves were criticized, especially by the elvish leaders of Shahalesti, for emulating the stoneshaping magic of the hated drow and dwarves.[/sblock]Torrent heals the injured party members with her wand. You walk up to the middle of the bridge and stop next to the tower. It's clearly designed as a fortification. It has several arrowslits on higher floors. There's a wooden door leading into the tower from the bridge. The door is closed and it looks pretty sturdy. The tower's location, away from anything flammable and over a river, appears to have protected it from any serious damage from the forest fire.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2010)

Curious Shaylir goes up to the tower and touches it to see if it is hot.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2010)

*Lytha*

Lytha thanks Torrent for the healing. A single charge from her wand was enough to remove any wounds, the elf still endured.

When they walk up to the tower, she is glad to be away from all the fire for a moment, as short as it will be, most likely.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2010)

The fire mage examines the bridge, stroking his goatee as he considers. "I believe this construction is an example of the "stonewood" style used by the elves of Innenotdar. It was the subject to much criticism, as many elves believed it to emulate the stoneshaping magics of the drow and dwarves." He turns his gaze to the tower. "It looks safe enough. Do you think we can get inside there to rest?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 29, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, high elven crusader of Corellon Larethian*

_"We should at least try.  And stone is no substitute for vibrant, living wood.  Just a cold, dead substitute favored by the lesser races.  Though I have to admit it makes fine material for fortifications where wood and magic are in poor supply,"_ Liiros replies.

*"Hello?"* the armored elf calls out.  He knocks on the door and waits for an answer, before considering just smashing it down.  _"If no one answers, then you may wish to try picking the lock, if any of you have such skills.  Otherwise, I will have to break down the door."_


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 29, 2010)

When Shaylir touches the tower it definitely feels warm. Between the _stand the heat_ potions and Indomitability's boon it's hard to judge just how hot things are, but she's pretty sure it's cooler than the surrounding forest in the same way a warm breeze on a hot day is cooler than still air.

Liiros knocks on the door. It feels solid. No one responds. A quick check proves that it's locked.

Standing in the middle of the bridge over a running river, the heat and noise of the forest fire seems far away. You're all used to the occasional fight, but spending the day on a road lined with walls of fire has been more wearing than you might have thought. The bridge and tower are a welcome respite.


----------



## Antithetist (Jun 29, 2010)

Arshen glares coldly at Liiros. "_Lesser races_? Stonework is the mark of a civilized people," he grumbles irritably. "If thou wouldst live amidst the trees like wild beasts then that is thy choice to make, but must thou speak so haughtily of it?

 He approaches the door and puts his shoulder to it, impatiently motioning Liiros to join him.

[sblock=OOC]Take 20 on a Strength check to break the door. Hopefully Liiros can Aid Another for a total result of 25.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2010)

Shaylir thinks a non-burning tree to sleep under, or maybe in it's branches would be wonderful. She watches as the two men try and force the door open. 

"What if someone lives here, and is just out?" she asks them. "Don't you think they'd be upset you broke their home?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 30, 2010)

_"That one chooses to live apart from nature and believes himself above it, is haughty.  To accept one's part in nature and enjoy it is grand.  I think living in such places as Gate Pass or its ilk has given you as bleak and dour an outlook as those places promote.  Even I have been embittered by just a short stay in that dreary, inhospitable pile of rocks and snow.  Nature, and lord Corellon, never intended men like us to live in such places.  You may think stonework to be a sign of civilization, but does not the lowliest goblin or simplest animal make its home in caves?  Do not goblins and orcs build with stone as well?  Woodwork is a far more elegant and vibrant craft, nobler and all the better to capture the essence and beauty of life.  It takes a refined soul to shape the very trees into a house and yet leave those trees unharmed and still brimming with life and growth.  Any goblin can pile rocks together and make a stone structure, however pathetic,"_ the elven knight lectures in a philosophical tone, briefly reminiscing about Shahalesti's finer works of architectural art.

Then he opens his eyes again and scowls at the burning forest around him.  _"In any case, we need shelter to rest, and this is the closest place we are likely to find in this forest that would be comfortable enough.  Whoever may yet live here, if anyone, will just have to learn to be a gracious host under the circumstances.  Any who would not shelter travelers like us in the depths of this infernal Fire Forest must surely be a cantankerous and heartless hermit.  The lack of a response, at whatever time of day it is, given that it is difficult to tell with all this fire blazing around us and lighting up the sky, shows that the tower is likely abandoned or something.  It is not like the inhabitants could have just went out for a stroll, to gather burning fruits or something,"_ Liiros explains.

Then he proceeds to try busting down the door, alongside Arshen.


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking down at the river from the bridge, Shaylir sees that the heat of the fire forest has shrunk the river below. Both banks are now ten feet wide paths of dirt and river rock.

The late afternoon sun is moving behind the tower, putting the door in partial shadow. Arshen and Liiros step into the shade and try to force the door. After a couple of minutes of effort the lock mechanism snaps out of the door as the door opens inward.

The first floor of the tower is 20 to 25 feet across and circular. Two dried humanoid corpses are leaning against the interior wall, mummified by the dry heat. There are also stairs along the wall curving upward to the second floor.

Set into the floor directly inside the door is a one-foot square stone that appears to be on fire. Its surface is covered in flames except for where the words, "Say 'friend' and enter" in elvish are painted on it with black paint.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2010)

Hollister moves to examine the corpses, kneeling down next to them to try and determine their race.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2010)

Peering over the edge of the bridge as the men folk work at the door Shaylir says, "Hmm... well at least it will be easy to follow the river."

She cringes as the door to the tower breaks. But she just watches the others from where she stands.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 2, 2010)

Liiros shoves Hollister back when the overly curious mage tries to go inside before he and Arshen.  _"Hold up, let the armored fellow step in firstt.  Besides, it looks like the tower did little to protect these occupants from perishing of the heat.  We'd best get what little rest we can while Torrent's potions are still providing what small comfort they do."_

The elven squire looks about, then, looking at the strange, burning stone, loudly says the elvish word for *'Friend",* considering that the strange stone may be a magical trap.  He pauses a moment afterward to see if anything happens, then carefully steps into the tower's first chamber.  He keeps a wary eye on the mummified corpses, and waits for the rest of the group to follow and do whatever searching or examination they intend to.


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 2, 2010)

The flames dim slightly when Liiros speaks an elvish word and spring back up when he steps over the rock. The flames give off no heat. Liiros notices that it's slightly cooler inside the tower. Cooler is relative, though, since it's still hotter inside the tower than any natural weather you've ever experienced.

Looking at the two bodies to make sure the aren't attacking, Liiros can see that they're probably elvish. They're armed and armored like soldiers, with longswords, chain shirts, daggers, composite longbows, and arrows.

"I hope it's safe in there. I need a break," Torrent says.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 6, 2010)

Liiros turns to face the group again and replies _*"It feels slightly cooler, at least.  But know first that I will not tolerate desecration of these corpses.  They appear to be of my kind, and I will not see them disturbed.  Now then, whatever enchantment protects the entrance seems to reset after each person that passes through it.  Step in one at a time, and I'll speak the command word before each.  If the flames don't dim when I speak it, then you may have to repeat the word yourself.  I do hope your tongues are not too clumsy, my people's language is quite precise and nuanced."*_

With that, Liiros steps further into the room and keeps an eye on the flame near the entrance.  He speaks the elvish word for _*"Friend"*_ again and, if the flames seem to dim like they did a moment ago, he waves Arshen inside.  Then repeats the process for each of the others behind Arshen on the bridge.

Once everyone is inside, Liiros slowly starts to head for the stairs and scout out more of the tower, sword and shield ready.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2010)

Hollister follows after Liiros.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2010)

"Ewww," Shaylir says ducking her head around into the dorrway. "You sure we need to sleep in here with those." she says pointing at the bodies.

"Shouldn't we," she starts to ask with a gulp, "take them out and bury them?"

Fritz also looks apprehensive as he sniffs the air coming from inside the tower.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“The prospect of resting here with those bodies around doesn't exactly intrigue me, but on the other hand, I'm dead tired, too.”_


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2010)

_*gulp!* _

"Did... did you have to say dead?" Shaylir asks looking up at the elf.


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 7, 2010)

Liiros' elvish gets the party into the tower safely. It is indeed cooler inside than out, but it's still hot.

After everyone's in Liiros carefully creeps upstairs. The second floor of the tower has a large wooden table. Left on the table is a holy symbol of Sehanine Moonbow. On the table next to the holy symbol is a large wooden map of the village beyond the bridge, with small carved figures placed amid miniature buildings to represent possible ways to defend the town. Also on the table is a notebook written in elvish. From the cover it's the journal of someone named Bhurisrava.

There are stairs against the wall leading up to a third floor.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“This might shed some light into the darkness of this place. It seems to be a journal of someone called Bhurisrava. Let me see what it contains.”_

Lytha takes a closer look at the journal before picking it up carefully and opening it.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2010)

Hollister perks up at the mention of a journal. The wizard had an unending thirst for knowledge, and read everything he could get his hands on.


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 8, 2010)

Lytha and Hollister's curiosity overcomes their exhaustion. Their mighty intellects quickly devour the journal. The journal describes Bhurisrava's last few weeks of life in the tower interspersed with musings on the meaning of faith in a world with active deities. This priest of Sehanine Moonbow appears to have undergone a conflict of faith as he faced death, wishing to convert to a healing faith before dying, but he did not know how. He also recounts the tales of many refugees who spoke of fires that simply would not go out. The elves of Innenotdar tried to save their home, but not even magic could put out the flames.

Bhurisrava's journal mentions a village that Lytha and Hollister recognize as the village represented by the large wooden map on the table. They also think it's likely to be the same village that's the rest of the way across the bridge. Bhuisrava's notes mention one location in the village in particular, the shrine of Anyariel.

The final entry in the journal reads:







			
				Bhurisrava said:
			
		

> I tire of spending my days rescuing the burning bodies of survivors and tending to them to no effect. The last survivor I found was a woman who still believed that the Living Wood of Innenotdar could not be abandoned. She asked my help looking for her boyfriend. We found him in a hidden basement under the Shrine of Anyariel, where he had gone to curse the Anyariel name, along with a dozen other of the townsfolk. The fire had somehow burned in from the roots of the shrine, and they had long since been claimed. Though not dead, they are despairing, and their curses haunt me. The woman saw her beloved and fled me into the woods, seeking an impossible death.
> 
> I found myself hoping something ate her. I never learned her name.
> 
> I can do this no longer. To whatever god hears the prayers of the doubting, please give me the strength for the task ahead of me. I am going to deliver the despairing to the mouth of the White River upstream, where at least they can have some reprieve from the fire. May someone find what I have hidden. It would help bring to justice those responsible for the destruction of my beautiful homeland, for which otherwise none shall shed tears.




Torrent stays downstairs while this goes on. She closes the door as best as possible and peaks out the arrow slits.


[sblock=OOC:checks, Lytha]Lytha, Hollister, and anyone they share the journal contents with can make a bardic knowledge (which I think no one in the party can do) or Knowledge: Local check to learn more.

Thanee, please list Lytha's languages in the Rogue's Gallery. I know she speaks elven because she's a half elf, but I want to be sure it's not anything else. I think everyone else posted their languages, but if you didn't please do so now.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2010)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Languages are there, right after the statblock. 

Lytha speaks Common, Elven, Draconic, Giant, Orc and Sylvan.

Oh, and Lytha is a Gray Elf, not a Half-Elf. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 9, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

_"No, we will not bury the corpses here.  Sehanine likely guided their souls to their final reward already, but if they have instead lingered here in rage or anguish, we do not want to disturb their remains.  At least not so long as the Fire Forest continues to burn, else we might never put their souls to rest.  So leave the dead and their possessions alone.  You can rest in another room of the tower if you're uncomfortable in this one,"_ Liiros responds to Shaylir, before heading up the stairs.

Once he gets there and looks around the room, he waits for Hollister and Lytha to finish reading the journal they found.  Then Liiros steps in to examine it himself.  _"Hmmm....."_
[sblock=ooc]Knowledge (Religion) check of 15 to see if Liiros recognizes Anyariel, or Knowledge (History) of 14 if that's the right skill for it.
1d20+6=15 

I don't recognize the name Anyariel myself.  Liiros already knows plenty about Sehanine Moonbow, but I'm not sure if he'll recognize whoever or whatever Anyariel is.  It doesn't match any of the elven deities I'm aware of in D&D, at least.

Also, got a 19 on Knowledge (History) to see if Liiros recognizes anyyhing else that the writer spoke of in her journal, or about Innenotdar and who the writer may be referring to as the responsible party for what happened to it?
1d20+5=19 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2010)

Shaylir climbs up on a stool so she can look at the wooden map of the villiage. She sits there with her chin on the table and idlely fittles with one of the miniatures. 

Trilling it back and forth she looks up only as Liiros speaks. Then puts her head down and watches as the little toy person spins in her fingers across the table. Fritz curls up in a ball under the stool his own head resting on his paws.

Her mood is a somber one as she is both tired and sad. A whole villiage dead and burning forever. Friends in the end turning against one another, it was all so strange to the little wild child of the forest.

"Liiros?" she says questioningly. "What happened to the villiagers won't happen to us will it?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2010)

Hollister strokes his beard as he considers the words of the journal. "Something hidden, eh?" he queries, speaking to himself, and perhaps to Lytha. At the same time, he tries to recall any lore of the region that might help the group.


*Knowledge (Local) = 20*


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 10, 2010)

_"I don't think so......it appears that the journal describes what happened when the Fire Forest had first begun to fill with fire, and it may have to do with this Indomitability force that contacted us before the bridge.  Perhaps if we linger too long in the Fire Forest, or if we cross this Indomitability......spirit?"_ Liiros replies quietly, somber as he finishes reading the journal.

He utters a quiet prayer in elvish and makes a few short gestures, in a crescent pattern invoking Corellon and his wife, Sehanine, for the sake of the souls lost here.  The elf reflects on his recent frustrations and negative attitude, steeling himself and trying to dredge up some of his usual good cheer......
_*
"Let's get on with our search.  If the tower is found to be safe enough, we can rest here until Torrent and the others replenish their magic.  Then we'll continue our trek and find whatever treasure or secret weapon Bhurisrava had hidden and use it to purge the flames of Innenotdar or whatever curses this land.  Or at least find our way out of the Fire Forest and get on with our mission."*_


----------



## Antithetist (Jul 11, 2010)

Arkhandus said:


> _*"...or at least find our way out of the Fire Forest and get on with our mission."*_




 "Hear hear," Arshen mutters. These dead elves hold no interest for him, and he has been pacing  impatiently as his companions busy themselves with the journal and speculate on the spiritual fate of some long deceased forest-dwellers. He's just about accepted that they're going to have to do the bidding of Indomitability, but he'll be damned if that means he's actually going to show any interest in all this woodsy nonsense.


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 12, 2010)

Liiros has never heard of Anyariel. She's certainly not related to Sehanine Moonbow in any formal religious sense. If she was a follower of Sehanine she did not enter official cannon. Regarding historical events, the forest first caught fire 40 years ago, shortly after Gate Pass fell to Emperor Coal Tongue of Ragesia.

Hollister remembers that Anyariel was a hero of Innenotdar, a holy warrior who died only a few years before the forest caught fire. She was said to be friend of the forest’s fey, was blessed by the forest itself, and had many times fought darkness from Innenotdar’s borders. She wielded a greatsword carved of wood, which she used to defeat many monsters, including a blackguard from Ragesia, and a rampaging golem of white clay.

Torrent comes upstairs. Her face is drawn and she shuffles more than walks. "Osprem's foam, there's a third floor? Anyone go up there yet?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 12, 2010)

Liiros replies _"No, not yet.  We'll head up there now."_  He trudges upstairs, weary and uncomfortable, but ready for trouble if he finds it.


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 12, 2010)

The third floor of the tower looks relatively unused. Several stools sit near each other. Liiros recognizes them as stools archers would sit if they were alerted to man the arrowslits. Against the wall opposite the stairs is a closet. Its built of the same stone as the tower's outer walls and has a sturdy door. It is otherwise empty.

Torrent follow Liiros up the stairs.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Pocketing the small miniature Shaylir follows everyone up the steps. 

Bounding into the small open room she inspects the closet closely and then asks, "Can we sleep here? It is further away from the poor dead elves and this is like a cave," she says indicating the closet.

"Me and Fritz could sleep in there." 

[sblock=OOC] "pocketing the small miniature" Not going to play Shaylir as a klepto or anything but I would like her to have small mementos of her adventures. Won't be anything near a Tasselhoff, just to her treasure isn't really gold and jewels since she raised herself in the wild. 

pneumatik said he would be out a couple days should we RP dinner and the setting of watches and have all that ready when he gets his internet back?[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Do you think that mouth of the White River upstream might be a good place for us to visit? Maybe there is a refuge of some kind? Also, we should look for whatever it is he described in this journal and that he has hidden. It might be useful to our dealings with this fire spirit.”_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2010)

"I agree with Lytha," says Hollister, dropping his pack to the floor as his eyes scan the third floor chamber. The heat felt good to the fire mage...while he hadn't yet mastery over flames to allow himself to go into a fire unharmed, he certainly didn't find the heat to be uncomfortable. "We should find whatever this hidden object may be."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 15, 2010)

*Squire Liiros Tivaniel of the Aquilline Cross*

_"Yes, the upper level of the tower seems like a suitable spot to rest.  Once we've rested, we should try checking the village indicated on the map, and see if the journal's writer hid something there.  Assuming we can even enter the village.......there's no telling if the flames cover it as well, until we get there.  Then we should check the mouth of the river, as suggested.  We might find help, information, or the hidden item there.  It may indeed be useful to our efforts.  But we cannot afford to waste too much time here.  Our mission is important, and there is no telling how well Gate Pass will do after a few weeks or months of occupation by the Ragessian Scourge.  Worse, the barbarous heathens may have the audacity to march on Shahalesti next,"_ Liiros replies.

He checks the closet to make sure nothing's hiding there, then starts removing his armor and weapons to place on the floor next to him, placing his pack and quiver there first.  Then his bow and the strange old sword recovered from the festival site near Gate Pass, followed by his own sword and other weapons.

The white and red tabard bearing the Order's cross is first of his garments to be removed, and then neatly folded.  Followed by his ornate elven helm, adorned with three fluted steel horns tipped with colorful feathers, revealing the silvery crescent-moon tattoo upon his forehead, a permanent sign of his devotion to Corellon Larethian.  The noble cast to his face is normally hidden by the war-helm, and his long black hair is tousled and matted with sweat from the arduous trek through the Fire Forest.

He glances at Arshen, then changes his mind and asks Torrent to help him remove the heavy armor.  Arshen seems to disdain armor and weapons, and is likely of equal rank to Liiros in the Aquilline Cross, so the elf figures it would be inappropriate to ask the man's help.  With Torrent's help, he gets the numerous clasps and straps and layers of his banded mail undone and the plates removed, piling the various armor pieces next to his tabard and helm.

Once his armor has been removed, Liiros thanks Torrent and discards the padding worn under his armor, leaving just his normal clothes: common elven traveling garments, brown trousers and a forest-green tunic, belying his minor noble bloodline.  The exposed arms of his tunic show his lightly-muscled forearms, biceps, and triceps, and he's a bit less slender than the average elf, not as willowy, but neither is he as broad as a human or half-elf.  His face is tanned slightly more than the rest of his skin now, by the searing heat of the Fire Forest.  After stretching, he retrieves his bedroll and lays it out on the floor by his gear, right next to his bow, quiver, shield, and shieathed sword.  Then he takes out a brown cloak from his pack and uses it to wipe sweat from his face, hands, arms, and feet, before stowing it again.

_"Well, Torrent, how long do you think the trek to our destination will be, for the mission?  And do you know anything else about the Fire Forest or what happened here, that might be of use in our current predicament?  I can't recall anything much from my own studies or childhood stories, but I've never been much of a scholar,"_ Liiros asks after sitting down, digging out a trail ration and a waterskin from his pack for a light meal.  Oh, how he wished for more water to quench his thirst on this miserable leg of the trip.......maybe they could find a way down to the riverbanks and refill their waterskins later?
[sblock=important ooc]As a bit of advance notice, I'll be out of town for a few weeks soon, leaving on the 23rd of July or someday near that.  Visiting relatives and friends back in Michigan, and probably won't have much Internet access while visiting them, so my posting may be sporadic or absent until early or mid-August when my family and I get back to Arizona.

If pneumatik is back online before then, just NPC Liiros as needed.  Pretty straightforward, aside from the occasional fanatical rant or attempt at mirth (which has been all too scant so far, unfortunately, since the trip has put Liiros through too many indignities and discomforts and frustrations for his poor elven pride).  He's adamantly loyal to Shahalesti and elvenkind in general, but not to the extremes of those elven spies we met earlier (he cares about the freedom and wellbeing of non-elves).  Fanatical in devotion to Corellon, and in his hatred of all things that threaten elves, Shahalesti, or Corellon's holy sites/relics.

In battle, he will preferentially try to protect Lytha before anyone else, due to her elven heritage, but will otherwise charge in whenever it seems like interception is better than holding his position, move around to flank opportunistically when close to an ally in melee, get in enemies' faces with his Iron Guard's Glare to keep them from attacking his allies very effectively, use Martial Spirit whenever the other stance isn't a priority, and just generally try to use his maneuvers as much as possible.  He'll readily get in harm's way rather than let allies get injured, since he can recover a bit with Martial Spirit, Crusader's Strike, and Vital Recovery, and has solid defensive benefits from Steely Resolve, Furious Counterstrike, Zealous Surge, and Stone Bones.[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 18, 2010)

The door to the closet is locked. The lock yields to the party's combined efforts. Inside you find some basic housekeeping supplies and, on the top shelf, a small paper packet with "For later study" written on it in common. It also has a sleepy face drawn on it and some words written in what you believe is goblin.

Inside the packet are seven small and blackened seeds. Those who read Bhurisrava's journal recognize these as something he mentioned called "dream seeds". He said they were taken from the corpses of goblins who helped set and spread the forest fire, forty years ago. According to a _speak with dead_ spell the seeds are supposed to create prophetic visions of a "dream realm", but Bhurisrava did not experience any visions after taking one and did not want to risk taking any more. The goblins had been natives to caves under the forest who had been hired by an orc who claimed to be Ragesian, but Bhurisrava couldn't find out anything more about them.

"I don't trust anything from goblins," Torrent says. "I don't care if you guys want to try the creepy goblin seeds, but please wait to do it until after we've gotten some rest."

In response to Liiros' questions about time she takes out a simple map of the Fire Forest. "It looks like it's about ten miles, maybe farther, to the mouth of the White River. Indominitability wanted us to 'follow the river', by which it meant the White River. So if we follow it downstream we get to a lake that it empties into after around, uh, seven miles from here. You guys also want to look around for whatever Bhurisrava hid, which I'm assuming is somewhere over in that village across the river since we've already looked around this tower. So let's say one day to look around the village and go to the mouth of the White River. Assuming there's still a refuge there after forty years we'll rest there for the night. The second next day we'll follow the White River to its end at the lake. From there, *sigh* it's another day to get back to the elfroad and leave the forest. Assuming, of course, that there aren't any other problems."

Assuming there are no objections, the party rests until morning. It's only dinner time, so you have some down time to relax before going to sleep. The oppressive heat is a nice change of pace from the mountain winter cold. With Indomitability's boon taking the edge off the heat, you actually sleep pretty well and awake the next morning refreshed.


[sblock=OOC]I realized my previous post was unclear. The closet wasn't otherwise empty, the third floor was.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Oh ok got you on the closet  I am not against resting the night and can use my healing before bed to save charges. Well edit in a new spell list tonight.

BTW Shouldn't we inspect the villiage first as it is closer or is it in the fire area in which case that would be very hard to do. Are we thinking that after we help Indominitability the fire will lessen and we can safely search the villiage? [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 19, 2010)

From inside the tower you can clearly see the village across the White River. It's perhaps 100 feet away. It sits in a clearing and the elfroad passes right through it, so you can easily explore it without taking much time or exposing yourselves to the full force of the Fire Forest.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2010)

Sleeping uncomfortable for most of the night, probably do to being indoors. Shaylir and Fritz both look tired when they are awakened in the morning.

While eating some traveler's bread the halfling yawns and says, "When will we be out of this forest again? I think maybe tonight me and Fritz will sleep outside fire or no."

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic, 
1- Shillelagh, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(2/2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 3/3 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2010)

Hollister eats a quick breakfast before quietly attending to his spellbooks, preparing himself for the day ahead. After an hour or so, the wizard finally begins packing up his gear, preparing to move out.

"It dawns on me that most of my magic is ill suited for our current situation," he says to the others. "Though I've done a better job of preparing today, I'm still not sure how much use my magics will be within this place."


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Ray of Frost x 2, Mage Hand + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile x 2 + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web x 2, Resist Energy + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 20, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, High Elf Crusader of Corellon Larethian*

Liiros practices his combat forms in his mind, recalling his drills with the instructors back home, and the nightly lessons Corellon or the stranger gave him during those childhood trances, back when he was a fresh-faced novice of only seven decades.  As he has done countless nights before, Liiros spends his trance in practice and training, mentally preparing himself for the battles ahead.  The rest and reflection of meditation show him how disgruntled and harried he's been lately.........he resolves to fight the negativity foisted upon him by the circumstances of his brief time in Gate Pass and now the Fire Forest.  He must not let the enemy oppress his true nature!  Elves were not meant for worrying and petty grudges.  Corellon molded him to be affable and upbeat, and so he would be.  So what if Indomitability tried to order him around, and Ragessians might threaten the homeland?  He is elven.  Like all things, these troubles will pass and he will live on.  Shahalesti will live on.  For that is how Corellon wills it.  Elves will always live on, even after losses like those suffered in Innenotdar before.

Liiros returns to his combat training recollections, and again glimpses the stranger, the old veteran giving him pointers as he tries out various weapons in the memories of his youth.  Like his lessons in the greatsword, rarely used by elvenkind but potent in the hands of a muscular human or orc.  He was taught to understand the weapons of his enemies, and greatswords were one such weapon he might have to face, so he needed to learn how it was used.  Perhaps the old blade recovered at the caves near Gate Pass would be useful here, or perhaps not.  But Liiros revisits those few memories of greatsword-training anyway, before finally letting his mind drift back towards consciousness and exiting the trance.

Liiros rises from his trance long before dawn, and briefly looks about at the sleeping forms of the humans and others.  You'd think they'd run the whole way here, with how long they spend sleeping now.......  The elf sighs and resigns himself to continuing the excessive stretches of wasted time, necessary when traveling amongst the more slothful races.  Liiros spends the time in prayer and mentally reciting the tales and lessons that Corellon's priests taught him as a boy.  Once the others begin to stir with dawn's early light, he finally begins eating a trail ration and preparing his gear for the new day, taking a swig from his waterskin afterward.

As soon as he gets the opportunity he asks Torrent how long the heat-reducing potions last, and when they'll need to drink the next batch.

Strapping on his armor, pack, quiver, and weaponry at last, Liiros says _*"Well, my friends, it is about time we stop dawdling here and head out to see what the new day brings!  We have much walking to do and likely more monsters to fend off along the way, but if we start early we can get out of this Fire Forest sooner and be on our merry way to better places, better food, and better drink!"*_


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 21, 2010)

When the sun sets the inside of the tower is lit by the flames of the fire forest. The tower is isolated in the middle of the White River and the only windows are arrow slits, so it's not much worse than sleeping next to a campfire.

The next morning you all awake well-rested. During a quick breakfast Liiros asks Torrent about her potions of _stand the heat_. "The spell lasts for one whole day, so we would normally need new ones sometime this morning. But this 'boon of Indomitability' feels pretty potent. I prayed about it last night, and I think Osprem wants us to hold off on drinking more potions. And if we're in that village across the river or walking along the river it shouldn't be _too_ too hot." She starts putting her kit together for the day. "I'll still have the potions handy, though."

Torrent looks around the tower briefly. "I'm leaving everything here to the dead. You guys do what you want and I'll meet you in the village."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2010)

"Let us be on our way to the village then," says Hollister. The mage is clearly ready to get on the move again.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2010)

"Hey! Wait for us!" the halfling exclaims as she and the fox bound towards the stairs. "We don't want to get left behind."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2010)

*Lytha*

After the rest, Lytha spends some time in meditation, to get her mind focused on the tasks that lie ahead. They still didn't know a whole lot about what was really going on, even though they had learned quite a bit during the last day especially.


OOC: Meditating to become psionically focused (Take 20).


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 22, 2010)

The party leaves the tower together and finishes crossing the White River. Back on land and surrounded by the Fire Forest its heat exerts a tangible pressure on you. Whether it's Torrent's potions or Indomitability, though, you barely break a sweat.

There is little left of the village you enter. The gently curving streets are lined with burned-out houses and stores. These buildings, once beautiful and natural-looking additions to the land and trees, are now negative space punctuating the losses from the fire. The village park is full of tree stumps and strips of ash from where the cut-down trees burned away. 

In the center of the village is a low hill. Topping the hill is a beautiful fountain in the shape of a grand willow tree with drooping branches, which once rained soothing water upon a wide pool surrounded by a ring of seventeen old oak trees. A walkway of stepping stones led to a small “island” in front of the stone willow tree. Now the water has boiled away and only the trees remain, occasionally raining fiery debris. The stone willow tree is covered with ash. Carved in a circle around its trunk in elvish is, "A N Y A R I E L".


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 22, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

_"Hmmm......  I wonder if *Anyariel* is the name of this stone willow, or something else?  It certainly seemed important to Bhurisrava.  Let's check the fountain and the rest of the village carefully....."_ Liiros says while examining the old fountain up-close.  He checks all around the fountain, poking and prodding and pushing and tugging on various parts to see if any might hold a secret lever or compartment.

[sblock=ooc]Taking 20 for a 24 total to Search the fountain and its base.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2010)

While Liiros starts poking and proding Shaylir climbs up onto the fountains rim. She starts walking around it her arms held out for balance.

A few times she wobbles as if she were going to fall but she catches herself and continues walking around the rim Fritz dogging her heels playfully.

"So your saying Anyariel is ... I mean was a tree?" she asks still walking her curcuit.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 23, 2010)

_"Who knows?  Perhaps some kind of sacred tree, or a treant.  Or just the name of the village, though I doubt that, or some heroine or prophetess whom the fountain and village were made in dedication to?  I don't know any elven goddesses by the name Anyariel, or any famous elves bearing that name.  Though my studies, of course, generally concerned Shahalesti itself, our own history, and our own religious practices,"_ Liiros replies.

_"Say, could you climb the fountain and check around the top and branches?"_ he asks.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 23, 2010)

"Sure," the halfling replies with a smile. 

Noticing the dirt and ash Shaylir tries to pick her way carefully up the branches, searching as she climbs. Still before she is finished her clothes are almost black from the climb.

[sblock=OOC] Will take ten on climb and take ten on searching the branches of the statue tree. 
EDIT: hmm just checked her skills and not as good as a halfling rogue LOL 
Climb +2
Search +0[/sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (Jul 25, 2010)

Arshen paces about the fountain, peering without much interest at this or that detail of the scene. He watches with a deep frown as Shaylir begins her unpracticed attempts to clamber up the statue.

 "Is there truly some reason for this ridiculous capering?" he growls. "If one of us must scale this preposterous thing then please, allow, me. I grow tired merely watching thy efforts."

[sblock=OOC]Arshen has a +8 to climb, but a -1 to Search. If Shaylir can't make it up the side of the fountain then he'll have a go, taking 10 for a result of 18.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2010)

While the others search around the fountain, Hollister wracks his brain for some memory of the name "Anyariel."


[sblock=For pneumatik]Has Hollister heard that name before? I can't find any record of it, but it sounds way, way familiar. Now, it may just be that I'm also playing a female Jedi in a SW game whose name is "Anariel," but  "Anyariel" sounds way familiar.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 28, 2010)

"Hey you want to climb the dirty tree then please go righ... righ... ah-choo!" Shaylir starts to say and ends up sneezing as the ash and dust fill her nose. 

Wiping it with her sleeve the halfling looks over at the others and they notice the black dot that use to be her cute little button of a nose. "See I am allergic to this stone tree anyway." she says walking off her smudged face in a pout.


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 28, 2010)

Liiros begins carefully searching around the stone willow tree. Torrent joins in.

Shaylir attempts to climb the tree but finds it too difficult in her initial attempt. Her attempt gives her a very close view of the stone tree, though. She based on fine tool and polishing marks she determines that it was definitely not once a live tree that was turned to stone.

After seeing Shaylir's failed attempt to climb the tree, Arshen decides to take matters into his own hands. He easily climbs up into the tree branches. The higher branches are more challenging to climb than if the tree were alive because the rigid stone leaves and twigs can't be pushed out of the way. Up in the top branches he finds two dead, desiccated bodies, a man and a woman, both elves. The bodies are tangled up in the branches and have nooses of dry-rotted rope around their necks. There are also two branches above them with dry-rotted rope tied to them. It looks like the bodies were hanged years ago. Later when the rope dried and fell apart the stone branches kept the bodies from hitting the ground.

While the party is busy, Hollister is lost in thought. He wracks his brain for anything he can recall about Anyariel. As he walks, lost in thought, he notices a flash of metal on the ground. Inspecting it he sees it's a silver ring with dancing flames on both the outside and inside. He picks up the ring and finds that it's noticeably warm to the touch. 

Eventually he pieces together stories he's heard that originated refugees who left Innenotdar about when the Ragesian Scourge first came to forest. In addition to what he's already recalled he remembers that Anyariel wielded a greatsword carved of wood. With it she defeated many monsters, including a blackguard from Ragesia and a rampaging golem of white clay. The last foe she faced was a great stag that would not die, no matter how many wounds she dealt to it. She pinned the creature to the bottom of a lake with her sword so its rampage would end.

Hollister returns to the group to share what he remembered as Arshen descends the tree. Before either of those two can talk, Liiros shouts, _"Aha! Look, there's a door here."_

Torrent examines the tree where Liiros is point. "Yeah, but how do we open it? There's no latch or lock or anything." More searching does not reveal any opening mechanisms.


[sblock=Rhun]I don't think the name Anyariel has come up earlier. The only place I could think it might have shown up (and I don't know this for certain) is in the player's guide. If it's not there I think you're being confused by your Jedi. You must be a weak-minded fool.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2010)

Hollister calls upon his ability to detect magic, directing his vision first at the ring he holds in his hand, and then to the door that Liiros has found. After that, he scans the plaza, hoping to find something that ordinary sight may have missed.


*OOC: Cast detect magic...Hollister will spend the requisite 3 rounds examining any sources of magic to learn school and strength.*


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2010)

"Maybe we should knock," Shaylir says in all seriousness.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Well, it's worth a try... otherwise, we will probably need some sort of passphrase to open it. You know, like that ‘Speak friend and enter’ from the stories.”_


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 5, 2010)

Hollister carefully examines the ring. He sees an faint aura of abjuration around it. His piercing intellect notices something else, though, something just outside his ability to comprehend or understand. It's something he feels an affinity to, in some way.

Turning his gaze to the stone willow tree he sees an aura surrounding the door. It's a faint abjuration aura tied to a moderate conjuration aura.

Liiros steps to the door. _"Or like saying 'friend' in elvish before entering the tower we spent the night in,"_ he says to Lytha. He knocks on the door. Nothing happens. He knocks again, harder. Nothing.

"So it looks like either someone magics this thing open or we beat on it," says Torrent. "And I don't have any magic that can help with this."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2010)

Shaylir isn't worried about the door any longer as gettting in won't help The Green Man or Fire Eyes. 

_So why is everyone interested in it,_ she thinks standing there watching everyone wishing there was some green grass nearby to sit on.

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic, 
1- Shillelagh, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(2/2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 3/3 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2010)

pneumatik said:


> "So it looks like either someone magics this thing open or we beat on it," says Torrent. "And I don't have any magic that can help with this."





"Nor do I yet possess such magics as could gain us entry," says the fire mage, turning the ring over absentmindedly in his hand as he speaks. "Someday soon perhaps, but not yet. At any rate, I believe that the door is sealed with magic, and likely warded with some sort of spell trap as well. I would not recommend knocking or pounding upon it."

With that, the wizard's eyes flick back to the ring. Pausing a moment to again consider the affinity he feels for the band, he then slides it onto his finger.


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 11, 2010)

When Hollister slips the ring on his finger it feels comfortably warm, like a sweater on a fall day. This is despite both the raging forest fire and Indomitabilitiy's boon. An erudite mage, Hollister carefully polls his senses for evidence of the ring's powers. The heat from the surrounding forest is even more subdues, a sensation he recognizes from his own spells that have protected him from fire.

"I'm not giving up on this," Torrent says. "Bhurisrava mentioned a hidden basement under the shrine to Anyariel. I'm pretty sure this is that shrine. And Hollister said Anyariel was a hero in Innenotdar around when the forest fire started, so maybe something in there can explain more about what's going on. I'm all for putting the fire out, but Indomitability talked about 'silencing 40 tongues.' That sounds a little more sinister than I'm comfortable with."

_"You reasoning is sound,"_ Liiros says. _"Anyariel was a hero, and these villagers were good elves when they built this shrine. I'm sure we'll be safe. I'll work on the door. Torrent, please be ready to heal me if something goes wrong."_

"Hang on a sec," Torrent says. "If this shrine is good, and is mainly warded against evil, then maybe I can help." She holds up her holy symbol of Osprem, which is a silver barracuda. "Osprem, help us!" You all feel a rush of positive energy and hear a quiet click as the door on the tree swings open. Torrents nods satisfactorily. Inside is a narrow twenty-foot stairway bathed in blue luminescence that you descend down to the basement.

This twenty-foot diameter chamber radiates peace and patience; the soft blue air whispers with a hallowed, distant song. The chamber’s center is dominated by a tall white statue depicting an elven woman plunging a greastsword deep into a rampant stag. The sword, though carved of stone, looks like it is made of wood and covered in vines that entwine the elf woman’s hands.

At the statue’s feet lie two immobile figures. The first is dressed in the uniform of a Shahalesti soldier from decades past, his body wreathed in pale flames that struggle to burn. The man’s eyes are closed, as if he is in a deep slumber. Likewise along the ceiling, tree roots growing down from the surface flicker with fire, but the flames are subdued, as if the light holds them at bay.

The second figure, a young male elf with red hair, wears the robes of a priest, though he carries no holy symbol. Numerous claw wounds mark his face and body, and he does not breathe, though his body shows no signs of decay. His arms are spread as if he fell in battle, and a warhammer lies inches from one of his hands. It points to an elaborate glass display case near the wall, which has been shattered, its contents missing.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2010)

Following behind Torrent and Liiros, Shaylir peeks her head around the armored elf's legs when they reach the bottom of the stairs. Looking about she is fasinated by the statue and burning roots. Fritz keeps close as if something is strange in a cave with it's own light.

When the halfling notices the elves lying on the ground she exclaims, "Oh my! They look hurt maybe I can help them." She says_ about _to start towards the two elves.

[sblock=OOC] Highlighted_ about_ so someone can grab her by the collar if they wish. But my Vow of Healing says I have to help where I can when I can. Is Ark still with us I have been waiting on him mainly, elf in an elf villiage and all. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2010)

Hollister appraises the situation from the rear of the group. "Be wary, Shaylir. The flames could be...well, contagious for lack of a better word."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2010)

"Eeek!" Shaylir shrieks at the mages words. She then starts to back up slowly keeping her eyes on the flames dancing about the room.

"Can't someone put them out or something?" she asks again behind Liiros's armored legs.

[sblock=OOC] Thanks Rhun someone needs to keep Shaylir in check I sure can't. How you been btw? Haven't had a chance to chat in a while. Have you tried that Black Silk coffee from Folgers? I have been drinking it a couple months now an I love it.  [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 11, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, elven crusader of Corellon Larethian*

Liiros steps up and kneels down to examine the two bodies in the chamber, but is careful not to touch them, nor allow any of his clothing or other gear to do so.  He looks for any signets, emblems, symbols, or other markings that might lend some clue as the to the fallen elves' affiliations, bloodlines, ranking, or the like.

Standing back up, the elven crusader states _"They do not seem quite dead, nor alive......either they are undead of some kind I am unfamiliar with, or they are frozen in time by some fell sorcery.  Or, perhaps, a divine blessing that preserves them until such time as Innenotdar is freed of its fiery curse.  Either way, it would be unwise to disturb them.  As Hollister said, the flames may stir to life if we interfere with this eldritch preservation.  I believe we stand on hallowed ground, though I can find no symbols of any elven deity, so I assume a divine blessing is all that keeps this chamber's contents from burning.  Check the statue for any hidden mechanisms, but do not damage it.  Many holy sites have divine boons anchored to an altar or other holy object, and this statue may qualify as such.  Someone may wish to check the statue for magical wardings before touching it."_

He mutters a quiet prayer in Elven over the bodies of the magically-preserved elves, and walks around the chamber briefly to look for anything else noteworthy.  As he walks, Liiros ponders aloud _"I wonder what happened here......perhaps something broke into the chamber and stole the precious items in that display, escaping after stunning the priest and guard, before something froze the two in time.......or maybe Bhurisrava had to break the case to carry away something precious therein, hiding it somewhere else, well after the priest and soldier had fallen into torpor.  Perhaps they were driven insane by the foul magic invading Innenotdar, and Bhurisrava had to subdue them with powerful divine magic before she could move the relic or relics to a safer hiding place."_

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, got back home this weekend, but was too exhausted from the trip to do anything for a few days besides rest, unpack, and catch up on some recorded TV shows.  Meant to resume posting on Sunday or Monday, but forgot.

Rolled Knowledge (Religion) to see if Liiros would recognize the kind of priestly garments and such on the red-haired elf, but only got a 15 total, so I doubt it.
1d20+6=15 [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“This place is weird,”_ Lytha comments as she follows the others inside.

_“I'm sorry, but I simply do not know. I have never seen something quite like this.”_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2010)

Hollister moves closer to the bodies as well, going to one knee to examine them closer. He too is wary of the flames, and does not come into contact with them. He strokes his goatee with his hand as he ponders the strangeness of the situation. Adar the Ferret pokes his head out of the wizard's pack, chittering quietly.

*OOC: Again, not sure which knowledge skill out might help with determining what is going on or who these people might be:

- Knowledge (Local)	 +05	(2 ranks, + 3 int)
- Knowledge (Arcana)	 +09	(6 ranks, + 3 int)
- Knowledge (The Planes)	+05	(2 ranks, +3 int)
- KNowledge (History) +04 (1 rank, +3 int)
- Knowledge (Dungeoneering)	+04	(1 rank, +3 int)
- Knowledge (Geography)	+05	(2 ranks, +3 int)
- Knowledge (Nature)	 +05	(2 ranks, +3 int)
- Knowledge (Religion)	 +04	(1 rank, +3 int)
- Knowledge (Nobility)	 +04	(1 rank, +3 int)
- Knowledge (Architecture)	+04	(1 rank, +3 int)
- Spellcraft	 +11	(6 ranks, + 3 int, +2 feat*)


[sblock=HolyMan]I'm doing well, just been so, so busy in real life. I haven't tried the Folger's Black Silk, but I may have to on your recommendation. I've been drinking some organic blend from the local whole foods store...it is pretty good, but a little on the expenisve side.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2010)

Shaylir watches from the stairs looking out and up at the blue sky caught in an orange hue by the eternal burning forest. Then back again as the others examine the two elves. 

"So let's put this in perspective," she says folding one arm across her stomach and rests the elbow of the other atop of it with her hand near her mouth. (thinker postion )

"Someone who can wield good magic opened the magical door. And someone evil then robbed this shrine? And what would have fit into the glass box? I mean what do you think was takin?" Shaylir starts to pull one of her red curls to her mouth. A sure sign she is wondering if this evil person is still about and she is nervous.

[sblock=Rhun] Bold and Smooth my friend. Bold and Smooth.  [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 15, 2010)

The party examines the two bodies closely. The flames from them are like those of the fire forest around you: the bodies burn yet are not consumed. From the palpable heat they create you believe that despite Indomitability's Boon the flames could still burn you. Except for Hollister, that is, whose new ring may protect him even from open flames.

The Shahalesti soldier appears unnaturally preserved, even when compared to everything else burning in the forest. Even under close examination it looks like he could just be deeply asleep. Well, just deeply asleep and on fire.

It's obvious what killed the priest. Looking at the claw wounds they look like they were caused by humanoid-sized hands.

There's nothing left in the broken glass case.

[sblock=OOC]From reading the journal it's clear that Bhurisrava is male.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2010)

_"I think the priest and soldier came in here to protect whatever was in the glass case, a magic item or relic of some importance probably, but then a man-sized beast followed them in and pounced, slaying the priest......perhaps it was a summoned monster, and its summoner used another magical spell to restrain the soldier while they stole the relic and escaped.  I can't really deduce more than that, I'm no scholar or constable."_ Liiros replies, after examining the bodies and stepping back.  _"I don't think we'll find anything else down here, so let's examine the rest of the village before leaving."_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2010)

*OOC: Is the soldier actually breathing? Like can we see the rise and fall of his chest?*


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking very carefully, Hollister sees that the guard's chest is very gradually moving up and down. If he's breathing it's slower than any natural creature, even hibernating ones.


----------



## Antithetist (Aug 19, 2010)

Arshen peers at the broken display case with a deep frown. "This bodes rather ill, doth it not? What if the contents of this case were precisely the hidden... thing... that we are busying ourselves searching for?"

 He gives a shrug, acquiescing readily to Liiros's suggestion that they move on. "I suppose the only way to be sure of that is to finish our search of the village."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2010)

Trusting to Indomitabilitiy's boon, the protection granted by the ring and his own affinity for fire, Hollister reaches out to touch the soldier's body...shaking him to see if he can be roused from his coma.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2010)

Shaylir watches from the corner near the stairs, Fritz entwined in her legs watching the flames. She stands there a worried look on her face and a feeling of hopelessness.

"I can help. I want to help, I mean." she says as the rest of the group examine the bodies. "Just.. just let me know what to do."


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 23, 2010)

Hollister touches the unmoving soldier. He notices the heat from the flames, but they do not bother him. From earlier experience it's the same sensation as when he's magically protected himself from fire. The body moves, but sluggishly, like it's in a pool of molasses. The man doesn't respond in any way.


[sblock=ooc]A post for exploring the village is coming. I've just been really busy.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2010)

Hollister strokes his goatee with one hand, deep in thought. After a few minutes he speaks, his voice low. "He is alive, but not responding to any normal stimuli. The body itself feels as though it is encased in molasses. I've naught seen anything like this. Nor do I possess any magics that might awake or free him."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2010)

Hollister stands after another moment. "We should move on. There is little that we can do here."


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 29, 2010)

Leaving everything in the underground room as it is, you head back up the stairs, stepping out of the cool blue luminescence and into the bright flickering firelight. You search the surrounding village and find 600gp worth of coins and other valuable metals and gems. It's likely this used to be fine art and jewelry that has melted in the heat. You walk back along the road towards the bridge over the White River, detouring around the bridge to the bank of the river.

The heat from the indomitable forest fire has shrunk the river. Normally fifty feet across, it's now only thirty, exposing a ten-foot strip of sand and smooth river rocks on each bank. Standing on the bank you recall your previous discussions about heading up river to follow clues in Bhurisrava's journal. The wide river bank makes travel easy even though you're no longer on the elfroad.

The wind coming downstream is strong. Twice while you travel clouds of burning cinders billow out from the burning forest and engulf you, nauseating some of you with fits of coughing from the the heat and smoke. A third cinder cloud engulfs you. You quickly cover you mouths and hold your breath, but Hollister is still overcome with coughing.

When the cinder cloud clears and Hollister is still recovering you see a strange creature swooping down from the burning trees ahead of you. It has about a dozen claws attached directly to its large goblin-like head.


[sblock=set-up]Everyone roll initiative. Anyone who beats a 16 should also post their action. 
Right now I don't think we need an actual map. Everyone's together on the 10-foot wide riverbank and the monster's flying up ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

"Wow," Shaylir says as the creaturer floats ahead of the group. "That sure is ugly. I wonder how it flies? I don't see any wings or anything."

Shaylir let's her shield drop to the ground, and draws her sling out from under her belt.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: loose shield
Move: draw weapon
Init:  20 [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 18
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic, 
1- Shillelagh, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(2/2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 3/3 

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Magic? Surely there are enough creatures around, capable of wielding the arcane forces in one way or another. Anyways, hopefully we will find a way to leave this wretched place for good.”_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2010)

*OOC: I'm assuming Hollister can't take any actions until the coughing fit passes?*


Hollister continues coughing, trying to expunge the foul smoke and cinder from his lungs. As he coughs, he tries to recall anything he might know about the strange creature.


*Initiative: 06
Knowledge (The Planes) Check: 21*


----------



## Antithetist (Aug 30, 2010)

"Another fiend come to test our strength, I presume. Show no quarter, doth it prove hostile."


Initiative 1d20+2=4


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros draws his bow and nocks an arrow, but doesn't raise his bow all the way up yet.  _"Prepare yourselves in case that thing proves hostile....."_

If the flying creature changes course to approach the group, Liiros tries raising his bow and firing an arrow at it, but his shot goes wide.
[sblock=OOC] Got a 21 Initiative!
1d20+1=21 

Draw bow, ready action to shoot the flying creature if it starts heading directly towards our group.  Unfortunately, my readied attack will only be an 8 to hit, so most surely a miss, assuming the creature does move towards us. -_-
1d20+4=8, 1d8+2=9 [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 31, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]We're still waiting for Lytha's and Liiros' actions, so I'm not posting the monster's actions. But I can answer a couple of Rhun's questions. First, Hollister is game-mechanically nauseated from the cinder cloud. From the party's experience with past clouds you know that it will pass in a few seconds (1 round).

Second, Hollister recognizes the monster as a Rast. His check is enough to know three facts about it. Pick which ones you want to know.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2010)

*Thanks, pneumatik.*

"It is a (cough, cough) Rast," chokes out Hollister. His tone indicates some concern about this foe. "Don't let it (cough, cough) grab you, it is a (cough, cough, cough) a bloodsucker! And avoid (cough, cough) its paralytic gaze!"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2010)

"Hmm.. how do you know his name is Rast?" Shaylir asks looking at the poor wizard and wondering if she should try and help him with that cough.

"And what else was that I'm sorry, the cough is making it hard to understand you. Do you need some water?"


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 2, 2010)

Shaylir readies her shield and loads a bullet in her sling.

Liiros draws and arrow and readies to shoot the rast when it approaches. It does, but Liiros' shot goes wide.

The rast swoops down on Hollister and bites him for 11 damage. It wraps its many legs around him, grappling him.


*ooc: Everyone goes now. Hollister is nauseated this round, so he can only try to take a single move action. He's grappling, though, so that means he can't do anything except maybe talk or something.*


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

"Whoa!.. Hey now get off him!" Shaylir shouts as the Rast swoops over her head to land on Hollister. Dropping her sling and then running up to grab the creature by two of it's long thin legs she tries to help "pry" the mage out.

[sblock=Actions]
I wish to see if I can aid another giving them a +2 bonus to their grapple or Esacpe Artist check to get out of a grapple. If not then Shaylir is joining in (both done by grabbing it's legs)

Roll =  1d20 = 15 
Modifiers:
to aid another = +1 (if not an allowed action then joining in)
to join the grapple = -3 (Rast makes opposed check to stop her from joining, also this action provokes no AoO and is an auto hit with the touch attack)
Init: 20 [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 18
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic, 
1- Shillelagh, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(2/2)- 1d8+3

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 3/3 

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 4, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, Elven Crusader of Corellon Larethian*

Liiros curses quietly and drops his bow, drawing the heavy old greatsword he found in the cave near the dead priest some time back.  The elf steps up to the many-limbed monster as he does so, taking a mighty chop with the heavy blade!  Hoping that it will slay this beast faster than his finely-made elven longsword, thanks to its greater size and weight.......  _*"Release our comrade, fiend!"*_

As the elf moves in and strikes, he says "Worry not, Hollister, Corellon's grace will save you!" as he channels Corellon's blessings into a surge of vitality within Hollister.

[sblock=OOC for All]Swift action to enter my Martial Spirit stance.  Move action to draw greatsword while moving up to the creature by Hollister.  Standard to attack with Crusader's Strike against the Rast.  Healing Hollister in the process if successful.

Got a 22 to-hit, for 12 damage to the Rast _(but these rolls do not count any bonuses the greatsword itself may confer; we never identified the greatsword's quality or magic, if any, so I don't know if it's masterwork or magical, so please apply any such bonuses it may have)._  Since the Rast is grappling Hollister, it's _probably_ denied a Dex bonus to AC.  *Healing Hollister for 10 HP if I hit the Rast successfully.*
1d20+5=22, 2d6+3=12, 1d6+3+2=10 

Granted maneuvers are #4, #3, and #2, so Stone Bones, Mountain Hammer, and Crusader's Strike.
1d5=4, 1d5=3, 1d5=2, 1d5=4, 1d5=1, 1d5=1, 1d5=1, 1d5=3, 1d5=2, 1d5=1 

Liiros' Status:
HP 25 / 25
AC 17, touch 11, flat-footed 16 (shield is not equipped, so his AC is 2 lower than usual)
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike*EXPENDED, Stone Bones, Mountain Hammer
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Class Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1), Steely Resolve 5, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2010)

Hollister screams in pain as the creature's teeth sink into him, holding him fast. Still sick from the fumes, he does his best to draw his dagger, only hoping that his companions can finish the beast off quickly.


*Abraxis is pretty much screwed this round, as the single move action doesn't even allow him to escape the grapple. He'll just try to draw his dagger.*


----------



## Thanee (Sep 10, 2010)

*Lytha*

Lytha waited to see what the creature was up to, and she sure regrets not acting more preemptively now. With Hollister and the Rast being so close together in a clinch, her attacks would have a good chance to hit the wrong target, and that was the last thing she wanted at this point.

So, the elf waits and leaves it to the melee-capable members of the group to free the fire mage, staying ready, if the creature would break lose.


OOC: Initiative 17; just delay for now.


----------



## Antithetist (Sep 11, 2010)

Arshen sprints up and dives upon the bizarre creature, aiming to hold it fast and prise its legs from their hold upon his companion.


[sblock=OOC]Move up and join the grapple - Grapple Check 1d20+5=14, grapple damage on a hit 1d6+3=6

Designate Rast as Dodge Target, AC vs it is 16.[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 12, 2010)

Shaylir grabs a couple of the rast's legs, trying to bend them against their joints with minor success (1 dmg).

Liiros hefts the primitive greatsword before swinging at the rast. He connects with the back of its grotesquely oversized head and the strike releases healing energy to Hollister. Now that fighting has begun the previously unwieldy sword is light and responsive, helping Liiros hit and for more damage.

Hollister empties his stomach onto the ground. Rehydrated trail rations cover his boots, the hem of his robe, and one of the rast's many claws.

Lytha eyes the situation carefully. Doing no good for her companions is better than doing them ill, so she does nothing.

Arshen steps next to Shaylir and grabs an armful of rast legs for himself. They frenetically wiggle out of his grasp before he can do any damage. (20 grapple check)

Seeing that Hollister is nearly healed thanks to Liiros, Torrent draws her heirloom battleaxe. She swings it at the rast, embedding it in the creatures puny body. (5 dmg) "Die, you ... you ... _rast!_"

The injured rast lets out a high-pitched grinding wail, like scream from a baby with a mouth full of sand and gravel. It lifts Shaylir with its legs and pivots its head to take a mighty bite out of her. (20 grapple check for 8 dmg, Shaylir only opposed with a 17)

Everyone's up again.

[sblock=ooc]Mechanically, Liiros notices that his sword is a +1 weapon. It is also surprisingly light and easy to fight with, despite being a little too heavy and unbalanced to use well up until the fight started.

Shaylir, Hollister, and Arshen are all grappling with the rast. Grapple rules are here.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2010)

Hollister tries to escape from the Rast's hold, but the awkward positioning makes it difficult to twist out from the creature's many claws.

*Grapple Check: 10*


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 14, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros plants his feet firmly and draws strength from the earth, before hefting the greatsword high and bringing it down like a big, bladed hammer onto the rast.......  He tries to channel a bit of healing energy into Shaylir from the impact, but his strike isn't quite as swift this time.

[sblock=ooc, Pneumatik, Shaylir]Attacking the rast with my Mountain Hammer strike, and healing Shaylir for 2 HP with Martial Spirit if I hit the rast successfully.  Got a 15 to-hit, for 22 damage, factoring in the +1 that you mentioned.  Not sure if that mediocre roll hits, though, dangit.
1d20+6=15, 2d6+4+2d6=22 

Rolled a 1 for granted maneuver, receiving Charging Minotaur.
1d5=1, 1d5=1, 1d5=5, 1d5=3, 1d5=3 

Liiros' Status:
HP 25 / 25
AC 17, touch 11, flat-footed 16 (shield is not equipped, so his AC is 2 lower than usual)
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike*EXPENDED, Stone Bones, Mountain Hammer*EXPENDED
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Class Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1), Steely Resolve 5, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 14, 2010)

Liiros embeds his sword in the rast's head with a wet *crunch*. Its many limbs go limp and its half-severed head lolls to the side, pulling it off the party members grappling with it. It lands in a jumbled heap of head, legs, and monster fluids. The fight over, Liiros' primitive sword once again feels heavy and uncomfortable in his hands.

"At least that was quick," Torrent says. "You okay, Hollister?" She begins healing the party with spells and her wand of _cure light wounds_.

When the everyone is ready you continue up the White River. Unlike when you were on the Elfroad, where the flames on the edge of the road were calm, the flames bordering the riverbed are wild and aggressive. Despite your protections and time in the fire forest its obvious destructive power is intimidating. Careful travel and the White River keep you from catching fire as you walk.

After several more hours of travel, you reach where the White River feeds from the mountains into the valley of Innenotdar. Here a beautiful waterfall cascades over the sheer side of a tall cliff face, its waters pouring off the roof of a small shrine that sits on a island in a lake at the base of the waterfall. The area around the pool, the cliff face, and the pool itself all have burning vegetation on them, but it is thinly spread, and strong winds from the confluence of cold mountain air and fiery drafts creates a constant haze of steam and fog.

As you approach the lake a unicorn emerges from the shrine on the lake. He moves with obvious exhaustion, his steps slow and his head dipping low with each step. His white coat is gray from ash, his horn chipped and burnt. He raises his head and looks at you expectantly.

[sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


Congratulations, everyone just leveled. You're all now level 4. We have some time at the shrine for people to update their character sheets. Rhun, please pick a feat for Hollister's level 3 feat slot.





[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 14, 2010)

Hollister was glad for his wine red robes, noting that they hid the stains from his blood fairly well. The encounter with the Rast was one that he wouldn't want to repeat. That thought was not far from his mind as the group moved further along the river, and the mage's eyes continued to dart back and forth looking for danger.

Upon seeing the shrine and the unicorn, Hollister scratches at his goatee, thinking. "Clearly, the unicorn is expecting us. Intriguing. But before we can find out what it wants, we must reach the shrine..."


*OOC: I'll make sure to get that feat chosen this time around, pneumatic! Not sure why I keep forgetting.*


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 15, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros feels the old sword sag in his grip once more, and hefts it up and back into its crude sheathe at his back.  "Well, if nothing else, that old blade is good for a swift chop or two........but it's such a heavy, inelegant weapon, not at all proper for an elf.  I am glad it did not escape with you for its meal, Hollister.  Praise Corellon!  Now we can resume our journey.....and hopefully find shelter from this awful heat again."

Once the group reaches the lake, Liiros admires the shrine-site for a moment, before seeing the unicorn emerge......then he gapes in awe.

_"To think such a creature survives here......"_ the elf mutters.

Glancing back at Hollister, he says "I have very little experience swimming, and it is impossible in my armor.  And I have no rope nor are there materials here for a raft.......I'm sure any wood we tried to use for such would just keep burning, anyway, with those unnatural flames."

Then Liiros steps up to the edge of the lake, looking out at the unicorn, pulling off his helm to reveal his pointed ears and the Corellonite tattoo upon his brow, and calls out in the Sylvan tongue *"Hail and well met, fair unicorn!  I am Liiros Tivaniel, devotee of Corellon Larethian, hailing from the lands of Shahalesti.  These are my traveling companions from the human settlement of Gate Pass.  We would very much like to meet with you upon yonder isle, but are not certain we could swim across.  Do you know any other way for us to cross?"*


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2010)

"Oh, the poor thing looks hurt." Shaylir says with an anxious voice. "We need to do something it is one of The Green Man's creatures."

"I don't swim much but I can probably make it across." she says eyeing the water.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Seems like the fire that is slowly consuming this place is making it sick, for the lack of a better word. At least, that is what I would guess, having little explicit knowledge about these mystical creatures.”_


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2010)

"I concur, Lytha," says Hollister. "I believe that, traditionally, unicorns were the guardians of the forest."


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 18, 2010)

The unicorn walks into the lake and begins swimming towards the party. The ripples from his swimming disrupt the smooth reflection of flames and cliff in the smooth lake surface away from the waterfall. Despite appearing tired he swims strongly and reaches the far shore relatively quickly. 

He exits the water a few feet away from the party and shakes himself dry. Even a swim in clear water doesn't wash the ash from him. "There. Now we can talk without shouting." His voice is mature and measured like a classically trained actor off the stage. "Well met, Liiros and companions. My name is Nelle. I thank you for your concern about me, but of greater concern is the creature harming this forest. I do not understand the whole of it, but some creature has taken this forest as its body. I feel it sometimes in my dreams, calling itself a 'child of Trilla.' Other times I hear the word 'trillith' rumbling through the forest like a giant's whisper.

"Have you too felt this trillith creature? Wha- Good gracious!" Nelle cuts himself off as Shaylir swoons and almost collapses to the ground. Fritz yips at her ankles anxiously.






Nelle, Art by Todd Schumacher

[sblock=Shaylir]When Nelle begins talking about his dreams you remember having had the same dreams yourself for as long as you've been living near the fire forest. As he was speaking you were brought back to them and lost in the reverie. When he finished talking about his dreams the return to here and now is jarring.[/sblock] [sblock=ooc]A knowledge: arcana check of at least 30 means you recognize something Nelle's talking about.

Also, please ignore the people in the background of Nelle's picture for now.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 18, 2010)

"I don't feel so g..." Shaylir starts to say but falls to the ground semi-consious.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“We have spoken to some powerful fire-creature earlier. He told us he is captured in here. Maybe it is the same 'being' that is holding him here...”_

_“To recap, what he told us...”

"Know this: I am the flame; I am a prisoner here. Save me, free me from the prison of this enforced flesh, and you may continue to your destination. Refuse, and never shall you leave this wood. You shall be a prisoner for as long as I. You shall burn forever, and never die."

"To free me, end the song of the deep, the song of agony and eternal vigil. Silence the forty tongues who hold me here, who doom themselves with my relentless flame."

"Go to the river behind me. Follow it. Free me. I care for nothing but freedom. If you do not release me you shall suffer my wrath."

"I am Indomitability. No wound shall ever defeat me. No fire shall ever destroy me. My power can be yours if you release me."_


OOC: In case knowledge psi-stuff is also good... well, close... 29


----------



## Antithetist (Sep 18, 2010)

Arshen watches the unicorn gloomily. "O wonderful," he mutters as it dives into the lake to swim across to them. "A unicorn, now, is it? Why not? This place hath sent us demons, burning livestock, burning elves - burning well nigh everything - some kind of flying furry spider thing, and now a unicorn. I stand up to protect Gate's Pass from foreign invasion, and instead here I am, days from civilization, neck-deep in woodsy mumbo-jumbo."

He listens to the unicorn's speech with his face a mask of severity and gloom, only cracking a little to register a moment's concern as Shaylir falls to the ground. He moves swiftly over and kneels down. "What's wrong?" he frowns after a moment, straightening up. "Thou seemst unharmed, why this display?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 19, 2010)

"I... I have had the same dream," Shaylir says not getting up just sitting staring at the ground. "Almost every night, and just then I was 'in that dream' again and... and here. I don't know any twirl-creatures but I do know that dreams can be real. Like the dream of all of you and helping The Green Man." 

Shaylir sighs and starts to pet Fritz after he wormed his way into her lap. "I'll... I'll be alright just give me a moment."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2010)

Hollister listens to the unicorn's story, but can't seem to recall any reference of a trillith.


*Knowledge (Arcane) Check: 29 - Ugh, so damn close!*


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 21, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros checks on the halfling, but doesn't find any wounds.  He replies to the unicorn "I do not recognize those names.....as Lytha explained, we encountered a strange entity calling itself Indomitability, which seems connected to the burning of Innenotdar.  This was after we were assaulted by a group of fiery creatures and some manner of fiend, as well as a fiendish, fire-breathing hound, and nearly engulfed by a moving wall of flames.  I do not know if it is wise for us to try releasing that entity, but I do not think we will be free until we do so, nor will Innenotdar.  Oh, and we found a journal belonging to someone named Bhurisrava, in a tower, and this elf's last entry indicated that Bhurisrava hid something that could be used to help Innenotdar.  Do you know anything about this mystery, Nelle?"


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 24, 2010)

[sblock=Hollister and Lytha]Between the two of you, you recognize the name Trilla as the name of a very young gold dragon who was held hostage by Drakus Coaltongue many years ago, long before he became emperor of Ragesia (Coaltongue's death precipitated Supreme Inquisitor Leska taking control of part of the the Ragesian army, naming it The Scourge, and invading Gate Pass with it {I think that's all already been revealed}). The half-orc warlord used the child as leverage to force its mother to serve him.[/sblock]
"I'm glad you're well, Shaylir," Nell says. "From your description, Lytha, I believe we are talking about the same _entity_ named Indomitability. If this entity can invade Shaylir's mind and mine it must be a mighty psychic. If you can, you must kill or free it.

"Further down the White River, where it empties into a lake there is a village of creatures called seela. They are fey who once carried the song of the forest from one end to the other. Now they are trapped, for I have not seen them since the fire began. I know they still sing the song of the forest because sometimes I can hear it in the rustling of the burning trees. The song is powerfully magic and can affect the whole of the forest. I have thought for years that their singing was linked to the ever-burning flames, but whenever I would try to travel downriver the flames would assault me.

"It sounds like Indomitability already asked to you head travel to the village. I encourage you to do so, but to keep you eyes open. I do not feel comfortable recommending you follow Indomitability's direction, but I have no other ideas to save the Forest of Innenotdar."

After Liiros speaks, Nelle says, "Bhurisrava!?! Please, come this way." He leads the party along the shore to the waterfall. There is a cave behind it, and Nelle leads you into it. You hear cries, moans, and occasional curses in elvish. Inside are over a dozen naked elves, their bodies all engulfed in flame. "Bhurisrava was a priest of Sehanine Moonbow who lived in the elf village when the fire first began. He brought me these poor souls to watch over in hopes that he could find some way to save them. He tried taking one up the cliff and out of Innenotdar. He said the body stopped burning but then crumbled to ash. We spoke of ways he might convert to a diety of healing, perhaps Pelor, but neither he nor I knew much of any healing faiths."

As he speaks Nelle looks away from the burning elves. He walks out of the cave and looks up at the sky, "It's starting to get late. You're welcome to stay at the lake and rest for tonight if you wish. I can still keep the immediate surroundings safe."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2010)

"Maybe I can help them, at least let me try something." Shaylir says moving towards the bodies. 

She moves till she is right in the middle of them, and the sweat starts to mat her red curls. "I can't touch them, the flames, but." She brings her hand up to her holy symbol and starts to pray. 

A soft glow comes from the symbol between her fingers and then suddenly a burst of blue light escapes from it. The light touches all the elves lying about, it's passing causing the flames to dance as if the wind had picked up. Shaylir rushes as close as she dare to one of the elves trying to see if her healing worked.

[sblock] Shaylir will use Vow of Healing and if there is a noticable inprovement will she will use them all. I think she has three. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2010)

Hollister remains silent, deep in thought.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 25, 2010)

Liiros frowns.  "Sadly, I do not know any way to help these people, other than possibly trying to release or destroy Indomitability.  We found a few other elves in this state, back in and near the tower where we found the journal.  However, we would gladly accept your offer to rest here for the night, before we set out again in the morning.  Thank you, Nell."  He bows slightly to the unicorn.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2010)

"Releasing Indomitability may well be our best course of action," says Hollister in response to Liiros' words. "If releasing it sends it back to its original plane of existence, which I assume to be the Elemental Plane of Fire, it is likely that any effects that it has had upon our plane will end when it leaves."


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 29, 2010)

With a plan made to head downriver to the seela village, you rest for the night. Nelle is a pleasant dinner companion. He is erudite yet always considerate to keep everyone involved in discussion. After several hours he excuses himself for a moment to visit the cave behind the waterfall. He returns carrying a small sculpture with his mouth. The sculpture is of an eagle and dragon chasing each other in a circle and formed of clay, feathers, scales, and many other small beautiful items. He places it on the ground. It casts dancing shadows in the firelight, eagle and dragon changing the lead to the whims of the fire.

"I can't do much myself, but hopefully this can help. There are three feathers left in the eagle, and three scales left in the dragon. They are magical tokens. Take them. These two feathers and this scale become messenger birds. The other feather becomes a boat, and the two other scales are whips that attack your adversaries for you." He turns and starts walking into the lake. "I must return to the shrine. You're welcome to join me, if you wish to swim. I assure you that if you sleep on the lake shore you will be safe."

The night is pleasant. Cool air falls down from the mountains and mixes with the hot air rising from the indomitable fire forest. The end result around the lake are cool breezes that require you to break out the blankets you used in the mountains while leaving Gate Pass.

"Best of luck," Nelle says the next morning. "I hope you can help Innenotdar. Being surrounded by tragedy for four decades has worn me down, and I do not like the unicorn I have become. Oh, yes: I don't know if this will be useful to you or not, but I advise you think twice before you teleport anywhere. I teleported across the lake a week ago and ended up getting burned for some reason. This never happened before, so it's unlikely to be related to the forest fire. Still, be careful and Ehlonna guide and protect you."


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 29, 2010)

*Squire Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros takes the opportunity to remove his heavy armor, shield, weapons, and backpack while resting and chatting.  All the cart-dragging, fighting, marching, and gear-hauling has bulked up the elf's muscles a little bit over the past week or so.  He thanks Nelle for the magic tokens, taking one of the messenger-bird feathers and leaving the rest for others in the group.

"I'll swim over to the shrine to have a look, Nelle, but I should spend the night near the rest of my group," Liiros responds as the unicorn starts to head for the shrine.  He takes a swim in the lake, leaving most of his clothes on the shore near his armor.  After a brief rest and tour of the shrine, he thanks Nelle again and swims back to the shore to dry off, dress, and warm up.

Once he's warm enough and his few wet clothes are drying, Liiros lays down to meditate until near dawn.  He goes over the recent battles in his mind, reflects on early combat training as a youth, and focuses on calming memories of home to carry through the ordeal in Innenotdar.  As he remembers childhood training, he suddenly recalls one of Corellon's tales from around that time, how the elvish hero Semeletyr saved one of Shahalesti's early queens, Kessierlyn, from an assassin.  When Liiros stirs from his trance near dawn, the memory lingers, and he smiles.  That was one of his favorite stories as a child when Corellon visited his trances.

Liiros eats a quick breakfast and retrieves his drying clothes, donning his armor, pack, and other gear once again.  He straps on the shield and utters a few lines of elvish scripture, then is ready to depart.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2010)

Shaylir was saddened that she couldn't help the burning elves, and spent the rest of the evening quietly talking to Fritz. Before everyone else knew it she was curled up much like the fox and fast asleep.

In the morning she sat head bowed before the lake. When Nelle swam across she finally looked up and listened to his description of the item. "Oh wonderful! Just wonderful! We will use it wisely won't we?" she asks the group as Liiros bends to pick out one of the feathers.

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic, 
1- Shillelagh, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(2/2)- 1d8+3
2- Resist Energy, Restoration, lesser

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 3/3 

[/sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (Sep 29, 2010)

"I suppose that in such dire straights as these, we must take what aid we are proffered," Arshen grumbles, looking doubtfully at the trinket and refusing to meet Nelle's eye. 

 Later on he, too, takes a swim in the lake, though he steers clear of the Unicorn's shrine. It feels wonderful to get clean after days of sweating in the heat, and despite his constant distrustful glances to the creature ashore, he can't help but feel soothed and relaxed by the water. _Thou shalt but cleave to thy duty, _he quotes inwardly to himself, _and the snares of the false and wicked shall be to thee as the games of wayward children._

 In the morning he stands apart from the group, stretching to warm up his aching muscles for the long day ahead, as the rest of them take their leave of the glorified horse.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2010)

Hollister too bathes in the lake, and washes his clothing as best as possible. Thankful for the opportunity to get clean and wash the sweat, grime and blood from his body, the lean, athletic mage seems to have no compunctions about stripping down in front of his companions. He spends some time after that studying his spellbook, feather quill and vial of ink set nearby as he makes notations in the book and on the extra paper he carries with him. After a short while, he begins smiling to himself as his calculations and notes finally come together to unlock the secrets of a pair of new spells he had been working on. Not long after, the wizard decides that it is time for a good night's rest, and quickly falls asleep.

He wakes early, spends some more time studying his spells, and takes a quick breakfast from the group's rations. He then gathers his gear, prepared for the trials of the day ahead.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 1, 2010)

The day before:
Shaylir tries healing the burning elves. They are slightly healed but remain on fire. A moment later they are back to their original near-death state.

The lake is shockingly cold. After the constant heat of the fire forest, though, it's almost pleasant.

The next morning you leave the lake reluctantly (except for Arshen, who hates the lake slightly more than the rest of the fire forest). You travel for several hours along the White River. The flames of burning forest do not attack you like they did while you were walking towards the lake, perhaps because you are now heading towards seela village where Indomitability wants you to go.

A familiar floral bloom of fire appears a hundred feet ahead of you on the riverbank and leaves behind an equally familiar green-scaled bearded monster. He slowly lowers his wicked glaive to the ground and stands with his hands up. “Hail, champions! It is sad that we must meet again in such a vile place, and under such cruel conditions. You flee Gate Pass, under the descending fist of the Ragesian Empire, toward a temporary safety. You and I both know Ragesia won’t let you escape as easy as that, but we don’t have to have this come to blows.” 

He points to his neck with a gnarled, green finger, showing off an iron collar. “Indeed, I am one of Ragesia's dogs, leashed and collared by one of their Inquisitors. I am bound to their letter, but I bear them no respect. You, though, you have my respect. You fought me well earlier. I have no desire to throw away more lives than is necessary, particularly not my own, and I share with you the desire to escape this place as soon as possible.

“I think we can work together, to find a way out of this fiery wood. As nice as it is for me, I do not think you like it so much. Well, do I have your ear? Are you interested in parley?”


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Think you need to roll a sense motive for everyone before we can reply.  

Shaylir sense motive = +2[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 1, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, Elven Crusader of Corellon Larethian*

"Hmph.  There is little chance I would trust you, fiend, but so long as you do not threaten us, I will not waste my time trying to slay you.  I march to protect my people and find aid for the folk of Gate Pass, and by Corellon's holy name, I will not be deterred.  What do you even propose in parley?" Liiros responds, longsword drawn and shield ready.

[sblock=ooc]Liiros' Sense Motive would be a straight Wisdom check at +0.[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 3, 2010)

[sblock=Sense Motive on the monster][sblock=Shaylir]Shaylir doesn't see any obvious dishonesty or misdirection in what the monster's saying.[/sblock][sblock=Liiros]Liiros doesn't see any obvious dishonesty or misdirection in what the monster's saying.[/sblock][sblock=Hollister]Hollister doesn't see any obvious dishonesty or misdirection in what the monster's saying.[/sblock][sblock=Lytha]Lytha is definitely suspicious of what the monster's saying. He's a little desperate, he thinks his plan will still produce a result he's pleased with, and he's not telling you everything.[/sblock][sblock=Arshen]Arshen is definitely suspicious of what the monster's saying. He's not telling you everything.[/sblock][sblock=Torrent]Torrent doesn't see any obvious dishonesty or misdirection in what the monster's saying.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2010)

Hollister is willing to listen to the creature, but certainly doesn't trust such a fiend. He takes a moment to conjure a protection spell, just in case things go badly. When that is done, he takes position behind his companions, but let's them do that talking.



*AC: 16, HP: 21/21
Cast Mage Armor, duration 3 hours

[sblock=Spells Prepared]Spells per Day
- Level 0: 4+1
- Level 1: 4+1
- Level 2: 4+1

Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Mage Hand + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, Magic Missile, Grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Glitterdust x2, Knock + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## Antithetist (Oct 5, 2010)

Arshen glares contemptuously at the fiend, and ignores its words entirely turning instead to his companions. "Sooner place thy trust in a rearing serpent than in the honeyed words of this monster," he says severely. "Methinks deceit is in its very nature. We should slay it now, or prepare for the knife in our back later."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2010)

Shaylir doesn't know what to believe, although the creature doesn't seem evil now, it had attack the group earlier. And she knows every creature doesn't change overnight, so stepping forward she says to the bearded little fiend. 

"Just go away. You tried to steal from us, and you and your dog also tried to kill us. We wanted nothing to do with the likes of you so just shoo," she says moving her little hand in a shooing motion. "We have important things to do and no time to waste with you, shoo. Shoo I say!" Her hand continues to move as if it alone will push the evil man away.

From behind her Fritiz gets the point of his master's actions and starts yipping at the devil.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 6, 2010)

"Your feelings of anger are completely understandable. To be honest, I'm a little surprised you haven't attacked me yet. But to put these moments of relative calm to good use, to the point: if the Fire Forest is no longer on fire then it is simply a forest. If it is simply a forest then the bulk of my current agreement is moot, including the component where I must obtain certain items from you before you exit the Fire Forest.

"And you win, too. As I mentioned, I'm sure these environs are not pleasant for you. This everburning fire is maintained by the singing of a village of _seela_, a type of fey. When they started singing forty years ago their intentions were pure, but the flames that their singing sustained twisted them. Now they suffer constantly, surrounded by the destruction they cause. They are mad, wicked and twisted. Were there any other way to save them I would suggest it, but now they must be put out of their misery.

"Go to the village. Kill the poor seela there who are trapped in a nightmare of their own creation. The flames will fade away in a day or two. The seela village surrounds a lake that will keep you safe from the flames as they die. We can make a copy of the scroll case contents that you carry when the flames are truly dead, and then we go our separate ways.

"From your direction, I'm guessing you're on your way to the seela village already. For their sakes, grant the poor creatures release when you arrive."


----------



## Antithetist (Oct 6, 2010)

"Why dost thou allow this beast to speak on?" Arshen asks his companions darkly. "I say again, let us slay it NOW."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2010)

Hollister raises his crossbow, ready to fire should his companions deem it prudent to attack the devil.



*AC: 16, HP: 21/21
Cast Mage Armor, duration 3 hours

[sblock=Spells Prepared]Spells per Day
- Level 0: 4+1
- Level 1: 4+1
- Level 2: 4+1

Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Mage Hand + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, Magic Missile, Grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Glitterdust x2, Knock + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2010)

"I think you best get out of here, you meanie. I don't know if I can hold the big guy off much longer." Shaylir says drawing her little dagger. "And I'm not to sure if I really want to."

_Grrrr_ is all Fritiz has to say.

[sblock=OOC] Bluff check since she is not really the violent type. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“You are not telling us everything, and besides, we do not want your masters to gain what you are tasked to deliver. If quenching the flames will help you get out of your contract, then do not stand in our way.”_


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 8, 2010)

The monster shakes his head. "Well, at least we'll get partway there. We'll talk again, I'm sure." He disappears in a blossom of flame.

"Osprem deliver us from these absurdities," Torrent says. "I didn't think this would be easy, but I figured we'd hustle through the Fire Forest and just spend a lot of time camping and walking. I'm worried I'm agreeing with a Curthbertite, but you're right, Arshen. Let's get the spray out of here."

You continue walking. Soon you can see the bridge over the White River with the guardtower on it where you spent a night. Wisps of song emerge from the ever-present roar of the forest fire around you. Sung in a mournful minor key, but with a discordant trace of hope in the voice, the aural melody sounds like something from the swallowing depths of an endless dream. For a moment you think you see images of tragedy and history at the edge of your vision, but then your attention snaps back to the real world as you realize the song is real, and its singer close.

Visibility is decreased from being in a raging forest fire, but you think you see someone moving around at the base of the bridge on the elf village bank of the river.

[sblock=ooc]Spot checks and actions, if you please. Feel free to use the ENWorld die roller.

In Torrent's comment about "getting the spray out of here, it's obvious that "spray" is an expletive.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2010)

Shaylir returns to walking with the others and wonders at the devils words. Before reaching the bridge she asks everyone. 

"We really won't have to kill anyone? Will we?" she looks geniunely upset at the thoughts. "I mean that is what ol' ugly would do but we... we aren't..." she pauses a few moments. "We will find a better way than killing the seela at this villiage right?"

Later as the group gets closer to the bridge she seems over joyed that perhaps someone else is here in the fire forest. She cast about to see if she can find the singer...

[sblock=OOC] No ready actions Shaylir will skip along till she spots something. btw Thanks for "get the spray out of here" I am having trouble with what terms to use for my Torrent. I have called someone barnacle breath and made refrence to old sea dogs, but not much else. Update: players currently talking to archon and elf spy is getting away. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 9, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, Elven Crusader*

Liiros would spit, but he doesn't want to waste any moisture in this environment.  Instead he says "Don't worry Arshen, you'll get your wish if that monster dares show its face before us again.  He offered us some shreds of information, and while any amount of it could be nothing more than cruel lies, at least now we have some idea of what he knows and what he intends.  I have no intention of treating with such a creature, let alone giving it what it wants.  I will not stay my hand when next he shows himself.  Right now, let's focus on the task ahead of us first, then we can dispatch the fiend."

On the way towards the village, Liiros responds to Shaylir with "Hopefully not.  But if what Indomitability said is true, and if the fiend's words hold an ounce of truth, we just might have to slay whatever is sustaining the Fire Forest's burning curse.  If we can convince them to end it without a fight, all the better.  But we will do what we must to complete our mission.  Many people may well be depending on us."

_OOC: Spot 8_
1d20+2=8


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Only if we must, I agree with that,”_ Lytha says, as her eyes pick out the movement ahead. _“Isn't there someone moving near the village?”_


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 9, 2010)

[sblock=spot check results][sblock=DC5]You see something human-sized moving around the base of the bridge.[/sblock][sblock=DC10]It's a humanoid wearing leather armor with dark-gray hair. There's some sort of haze or something around it.[/sblock][sblock=DC15]It looks like a young woman. She is emaciated, as if she has never had a full meal in her life, and light leather armor clings to her waifish body. Dark gray hair floats around her shoulders, and faintly glistening wings twitch behind her back, withered like a dragonfly that got too close to a flame.[/sblock]OOC: This will have to hold you until I have time for a more in-depth post. Things are going get complicated, so I hope everyone's finished leveling.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2010)

"Yes, I saw someone over there by the base of the bridge." Shaylir says excitedly.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 12, 2010)

As you continue to walk along the river, it becomes clear that that there is indeed a person walking at the base of the bridge {T}. It's a woman in leather armor and carrying a shortbow. She is emaciated, as if she has never had a full meal in her life, and light leather armor clings to her waifish body. Dark gray hair floats around her shoulders, and faintly glistening wings twitch behind her back, withered like a dragonfly that got too close to a flame.

As you watch she walks around to the elfroad and then to the middle of the bridge. She looks at the door to the tower where you spent your first night in Innenotdar. She turns to look upriver and must see the party, because she begins to wave, but then winces in pain. A half-dozen similar humanoids appear of out thin air on the bridge, all men {S1-S6}. One next to her has stabbed her with a shortspear, and the others throw daggers. The woman darts into the tower and slams the door. Some of the men look to the door, while others look upriver at the party.


[sblock=OOC] Everyone roll initiative. Everyone who beats an 18 gets to take a full action.
Map is attached.
Finally, you can change how die rolls are displayed on ENWorld in your profile.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2010)

Shaylir stands shocked at what she just saw happen.

[sblock=stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic, 
1- Shillelagh, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds (2/2)- 1d8+4
2- Resist Energy, Restoration, lesser

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Hey was looking at my sheet and Vow of Healing says - Additionally, you gain one bonus spell slot of your highest spell level, which can only be used for a spell of the healing subschool. Does it have to be a higher lvl spell or could I take a lower lvl because right now the bonus is my seconded druid cure light wounds. Just need to know if I need to change it to a second lvl spell. [/sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (Oct 12, 2010)

Arshen responds quickly, stepping lightly out in front of the group to present an obvious target if the strangers should prove hostile. He stays quiet, however, considering that he would probably do better to let the elf or halfling do the talking with these forest folk - if they even prove interested in talk.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative 1d20+2=20

Move: to X17
Designate Dodge Target - S2
Standard: Ready an attack on anything that comes into melee range.

Note that the first ranged attack against Arshen in any round is stopped by Deflect Arrows.[/sblock]

[sblock=Quick Stats]*HP:*33/33

*AC:* 15*, Touch 14*, Flat-footed 13
 * - +1 vs. S2, +4 vs. attacks of opportunity  provoked by movement

*Speed:* 40'

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +7
 Reflex: +7*
 Will: +7**

 *- Evasion
 **- +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects

*Attacks:*
 Unarmed Strike +7 melee (1d8+3, 20/x2)
 Unarmed Strike +5/+5 melee (1d8 +3, 20/x2)

 Shuriken +5 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)
 Shuriken +3/+3 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)

*Abilities:*
Stunning Fist 4/4 /day

*Expendables:*
685.4gp[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2010)

*Lytha*

Lytha watches the scene, wondering who these people were...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2010)

Hollister stops and brings up his crossbow, ready to fire into the fray.



*Sorry for my absence...been extremely busy.

Initiative: 15
*


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 14, 2010)

Arshen steps forward and readies to protect the party from the emaciated winged men.

The winged men exchange a few words in sylvan. They're wearing studded leather armor and carrying wooden shields. They're armed with shortspears and daggers. One {S1} of the two on the closer side of the bridge advances and throws a dagger at Arshen, but the monk slaps it out of the air. The other close one {S2} charges Arshen and stabs at him with his shortspear. Ready for the attack, Arshen throws a crescent kick at his head but misses. Both miss.

The four on the far side of the bridge advance to its center. Two of them step up onto the low railing and jump into the river. They spread their wings and glide to the shore, closing on Arshen. The two left on the bridge start beating on the tower door with the butts of their shortspears.

"Help me! My saviors, help me!" The winged woman screams out one of the arrow slits in the tower in common.

Torrent holds up her holy symbol. "Osprem bless us now. It ain't the sea, but at least we're fighting by a river."

Now the party attacks their winged foes.

[sblock=Sylvan Chatter]If you speak sylvan you overhear the winged men planning on quickly killing the party, who they refer to "reanimated monsters" while keeping "Tiljann" trapped in the tower.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Everyone is now blessed, so +1 morale bonus to attacks.

I mixed ENWorld and InvisibleCastle for dice b/c ENWorld was really slow.

New map attached.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2010)

"Oh no you don't! Come on Fritz!" Shaylir says starting to move quickly towards the edge of the river pulling out her sling as she moves. 

When she reaches the edge she searches for a river stone to put into it and hurl. Fritz yips and yaps as he bounds back and forth around the little druid.

[sblock=Actions] Move 20 feet forward and to the edge of the river (AE-17). Draw sling along the way (free action). Load sling - move action. [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

Sling = +7 to hit, (+3 dex, +2 BAB, +1 size, +1 morale, +1 item, -1 stone); 1d2 dmg; range: 50'

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic, 
1- Shillelagh, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds (2/2)- 1d8+4
2- Resist Energy, Restoration, lesser

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Hey was looking at my sheet and Vow of Healing says - Additionally, you gain one bonus spell slot of your highest spell level, which can only be used for a spell of the healing subschool. Does it have to be a higher lvl spell or could I take a lower lvl because right now the bonus is my second druid cure light wounds. Just need to know if I need to change it to a second lvl spell. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 14, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, High Elven Crusader*

Liiros is a bit confused at first, but quickly steels himself and says "Charge!  They mean to kill us and trap or kill that woman!"

The elf wastes no time after that, rushing in as soon as the enemies move in and attack Arshen.  So Liiros retaliates by lowering his head and shoulders, smashing his heavily-armored shoulder and shield into the closest enemy he can reach, slamming the stranger back with nearly all his might!  Then he glares at the enemies around him, daring them to provoke his wrath and suffer a smashing of their own.

[sblock=Shaylir]Spellcasters can use a higher-level spell slot to prepare a lower-level spell (spontaneous casters can cast a lower-level spell from a higher-level slot spontaneously, if they really want to).[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]Oops, thought I checked on Monday, but maybe I checked too early on Monday.  Didn't check any forums on Tuesday.

Anyway, got a 16 Initiative, so Liiros couldn't act before the strangers anyhow.  Liiros knows the Sylvan tongue, of course.
1d20+1=16 

Granted maneuvers are #4, 1, and 2.  So Shield Block, Charging Minotaur, and Crusader's Strike.
1d5=4, 1d5=4, 1d5=1, 1d5=4, 1d5=2, 1d5=2 

Taking my Iron Guard's Glare stance as a swift action, so attacks against adjacent allies by the enemies within 5 feet of Liiros take a -4 penalty.

Liiros rushes enemy S-6 with his Charging Minotaur strike.  Charging bull rush with no AoOs, but -2 AC until next turn as normal.  I got a freakin' awesome natural 20 on my Strength check, with charge bonus for a total of 24.  If that beats the enemy's Strength check, I deal 9 bludgeoning damage to him from the maneuver and bull rush him back 5 feet, or 10 feet if I beat him by 5 or more (Liiros will move with him).  I think that's as far as I can move with the charge (40 ft.).
1d20+2+2=24, 2d6+2=9 

Liiros' Status:
HP 32 / 32
AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur*EXPENDED, Crusader's Strike, Shield Block
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Shield Block (4), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (5), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Class Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 14, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“We are alive, we are no undead! We come from outside the forest,”_ Lytha calls out to them in sylvan.

_“They refer to us as reanimates... maybe they think we are undead?”_

The elf then pulls out her crossbow and loads it, in case the fight continues.


----------



## Antithetist (Oct 16, 2010)

Flowing adroitly around his foe, Arshen steps up alongside his elven ally to prevent him from being surrounded as he presses the front line forwards. As he steps past he flicks one hand out and jabs his fingers into a pressure point in the winged man's neck.










*OOC:*


5' step to W18 if it is vacant after Liiros's turn; otherwise never mind, no movement. 

Stunning fist on s2: 1d20+7=25, damage 1d8+3=4 and the enemy must make a DC 14 Fort save or be stunned for 1 round.







[sblock=Quick Stats]*HP:*33/33

*AC:* 15*, Touch 14*, Flat-footed 13
 * - +1 vs. S2, +4 vs. attacks of opportunity  provoked by movement

*Speed:* 40'

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +7
 Reflex: +7*
 Will: +7**

 *- Evasion
 **- +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects

*Attacks:*
 Unarmed Strike +7 melee (1d8+3, 20/x2)
 Unarmed Strike +5/+5 melee (1d8 +3, 20/x2)

 Shuriken +5 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)
 Shuriken +3/+3 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)

*Abilities:*
Stunning Fist 3/4 /day

*Expendables:*
685.4gp[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 18, 2010)

*Round 3*

Shaylir steps forward and readies her sling. Fritz barks and yips at the newcomers from around his master's ankles.

Liiros barrels into one of the winged men. The man puts up strong but insufficient resistance and stumbles backwards into one of his companions and falls to the ground. As he moves past Arshen the monk snaps a jab at him but misses. Liiros follows-up and presses the attack!

“We are alive, we are no undead! We come from outside the forest,” Lytha calls out  in sylvan.

"She's brought in help," one of the winged men shouts in reply. "Kill them all!"

Arshen chops the winged man in front of him in the neck with the side of his hand, stunning him. He drops the shield and shortspear he's holding.

Hollister takes aim with his crossbow but can't find a clear shot.

The winged man on the ground {S6} stabs his spear at Liiros. His attack is excellent, despite being prone, and Liiros' attack has him wrong-footed, so the spearpoint jabs into Liiros' calf for five damage.

The winged man {S5} standing over the prone one also stabs at Liiros. This time the spearpoint goes between two of his ribs for five damage.

A third winged man {S1} steps forward and also stabs at Liiros. And he also connects, impaling the spear in Liiros' shoulder for seven damage.

Up on the bridge the two winged men continue to work on the door with the butts of their spears. The heat of the surrounding forest fire must not have been kind to the door because it doesn't look like it'll be able to hold out much longer.

"Dammit. Liiros, hang on!" Torrent asks Osprem to heal Liiros and then moves up and touches his torso injury, healing him for 13 hit points.

Now the party gets to strike.

[sblock=OOC]HolyMan, I'm not sure what your concern is. And it may get complicated if you're talking about spells from different classes. So let's take it to the OOC thread.

Seriously, I have no idea what Hollister would do with a crossbow this turn.

S5 and S6 are in the space labeled "5/6".
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2010)

Shaylir moves slowly towards the combat twirling her sling over her head as she moves. When she reaches a good spot she let's the river stone fly. 

It archs up over the river towards the tower and then hits one of the winged attackers in the back of the head.

"Ha!" she shouts at the winged fairy. "That should show you! Leave her alone!"

[sblock=Actions] Move 20 feet forward along the edge of the river to AA-17. Standard action - attack S4 (over 50' -2 will apply) [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

Sling = +7 to hit, (+3 dex, +2 BAB, +1 size, +1 morale, +1 item, -1 stone); 1d2 dmg; range: 50'

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic, 
1- Shillelagh, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4
2- Resist Energy, Restoration, lesser, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2010)

*Lytha*

Lytha moves closer and shouts back. _“Why don't you rather kill your winged fellow guys here!”_ concentrating her gaze on the one who spoke as her mind forcefully projects this thought into his.


OOC: 30 ft. towards them. Suggestion at S1. Will DC 16 to resist the suggestion to kill his fellows rather than us.

Little fairy? I thought they were more like human-sized...


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I'm not sure we weren't givin a size that I se but I think they are small due to the damage rolls they are making. Spear d6 = small version[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 19, 2010)

[sblock=enemies are medium]The winged humanoids are medium. The are wielding shortspears, which are one-handed and do 1d6 damage when medium sized. Spears are two-handed and do 1d6 when small and 1d8 when medium.

It seems needlessly confusing to me.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 20, 2010)

*Squire Liiros Tivaniel of the Aquilline Cross*

"NNnnnggh!  You'll pay for that, one by one!" Liiros grits out in the Sylvan tongue.  "You will suffer the consequences for assaulting Knights of the Aquilline Cross.......and ganging up on a lone woman is especially cowardly and unforgiveable!  What has she done to deserve your ire?!" he continues, while drawing his longsword and taking a swing at the enemy he knocked back a moment ago, but his ribs still ache despite the healing and his blade doesn't reach quite as far as he'd intended before flinching with pain.

Then, glancing back at his comrades, Liiros calls out in Common *"Don't worry about me unless I fall!  Stop the men on the bridge!"*

[sblock=OOC]Now would be a good time to Hollister to bust out some fire-spells against the bridge-guys, maybe, if they aren't significantly shielded against fire damage right now.....

But anyway, Liiros still has plenty of healing mojo of his own right now.  He'll be fine for another turn or two probably, and his AC is back up to 19 since he's not charging this round.

Liiros gets +1 to attack and damage rolls on his turn through Steely Resolve and Furious Counterstrike.

Liiros is granted Mountain Hammer (technically it's granted at the end of his previous turn).
1d5=3, 1d5=5, 1d5=3, 1d5=5, 1d5=1, 1d5=4, 1d5=4, 1d5=2 

He proceeds to draw his longsword and use his Mountain Hammer strike on the winged man he struck last round.  I did not include any bonus for attacking a prone target, since I'm not sure if he stood up (I assume not?  If so, then add +4 to Liiros' attack roll)..........  But InvisibleCastle decided to kick me in the shin with absolutely terrible rolls......  A 10 to-hit for 9 damage (or 14 to-hit if target's still prone).
1d20+7+1=10, 1d8+2+1+2d6=9 

Liiros' Status:
HP 28 / 32
AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur*EXPENDED, Crusader's Strike, Shield Block, Mountain Hammer*EXPENDED
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Shield Block (4), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (5), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Class Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2010)

Hollister moves up behind his companions, letting the nose of his crossbow drop. Taking heed of Liiros' words, the mage whispers and incantation. Raising his hand, he sends twin darts of bluish-white energy streaking through the air toward the bridge.


*AC: 16, HP: 21/21
Mage Armor in effect, duration 3 hours

Move to AB17, cast Magic Missile. Two missiles for (1d4+1 damage each) against S4.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]Spells per Day
- Level 0: 4+1
- Level 1: 4+1
- Level 2: 4+1

Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Mage Hand + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, Magic Missile, Grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Glitterdust x2, Knock + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## Antithetist (Oct 21, 2010)

Arshen presses his advantage against his stunned foe with two quick strikes, but puzzlingly enough completely fails to connect.
[sblock=OOC]Full attack with Flurry of Blows on S2: 1d20+5=7, 1d20+5=9 double miss even though the guy is flat-footed, even if he's wearing no armour. [/sblock]
[sblock=Quick Stats]*HP:*33/33

*AC:* 15*, Touch 14*, Flat-footed 13
 * - +1 vs. S2, +4 vs. attacks of opportunity  provoked by movement

*Speed:* 40'

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +7
 Reflex: +7*
 Will: +7**

 *- Evasion
 **- +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects

*Attacks:*
 Unarmed Strike +7 melee (1d8+3, 20/x2)
 Unarmed Strike +5/+5 melee (1d8 +3, 20/x2)

 Shuriken +5 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)
 Shuriken +3/+3 ranged (1d2+3, 20/x2)

*Abilities:*
Stunning Fist 3/4 /day

*Expendables:*
685.4g[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 22, 2010)

Shaylir moves forward and slings a stone at one of winged men on the bridge, hitting for 1 damage.

Lytha makes a _suggestion_ to one of the winged men. He turns and looks at the men on the bridge menacingly.

Liiros swings at the prone enemy but can't connect.

Hollister sends two _magic missiles_ at the same enemy on the bridge that Shaylir struck with a sling bullet, but the damage is minimal (4 dmg).

The sling bullet and _magic missiles_ flying past Arshen prove to distracting, because he's unable to actually hit his stunned opponent.

The winged men in front of Liiros and Arshen shuffle around to allow their prone companion {S6} to stand. As he does so, Liiros takes the opportunity to swing at him with his longsword. He connects, and winged man drops to the ground again, this time in a crumpled heap.

The winged man under Lytha's _suggestion_ {S1} moves onto the bridge and jabs the same winged man {S4} targeted by Shaylir and Hollister in the leg. The stabbed man stumbles but remains upright. Unsteady on his feet, he stabs his attacker {S1} in the neck. A fountain of blood erupts from the wound and he falls to the ground.

The red blood runs over the white stone bridge, pooling in crevices. The winged man at the tower hysterically attacks the door while trying to not slip in it.

Both winged men {S5, S2} around Liiros attack him. One stabs him in the back for seven damage while the other distracts him.

Torrent moves forward while drawing her battleaxe. She swings at the winged man by Arshen {S2} but misses.

The party can attack again.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry some of the die rolls aren't linked. Invisible Castle went down and I used the WotC throw-away roller.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2010)

Shaylir sees that the two attackers on the bridge aren't going to stop, so she starts towards the bridge. When she reaches the combat between Liiros and the winged "men" she waits and as the elven knight parries a swing and then returns one of his own with the first attacker she ducks through behind the heavily armored elf. 

"Excuse me," she says as she passes through. "I need to get to the... OUCH!" 

The second combatant took a swing as she was talking and Shaylir grabs her poor cut arm. "Hey that hurt you... you... BULLY!" she says backing away from her attacker as Liiros again forces him to block a blow. "Get 'em Liiros! Just don't, don't kill them if you don't have to."

The halfling then turns to look at the bridge, but the two there still seem eager to break into the tower. _{{Well I can't let them do that.}}_ Shaylir thinks to herself.

[sblock=Actions] Move 40 feet forward along the edge of the forest to S-18. Provokes to AoO hit by one for 7 pts of damage ( max really  ) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 19/26
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

Sling = +7 to hit, (+3 dex, +2 BAB, +1 size, +1 morale, +1 item, -1 stone); 1d2 dmg; range: 50'

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic, 
1- Shillelagh, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4
2- Resist Energy, Restoration, lesser, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 22, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, High Elf Crusader 4*

Liiros winces as one of the winged men manages to stab him again through his heavy armor, but the elf quickly recovers and steps in to flank one of the winged men with Arshen, saying in Sylvan "Your fighting skills are sorely lacking, and your tactical acumen moreso.  Observe."

With that, he lunges at the winged man between him and Arshen, ripping through the winged man's flesh with ease, while keeping his shield high and facing the other winged warrior.  As he withdraws the sword and resumes a threatening stance, Liiros feels Corellon's grace flowing through his veins, invigorating him with the spirit of glorious battle!  The elf's wounds immediately cease bleeding, and he stands taller without any further pain in his ribs.  The elf smiles with satisfaction, daring the winged men to face him and fall to his swordsmanship.  *"Witness the righteous glory of Corellon Larethian's faithful!  Surrender or fall like your comrade!"* he declares in the lilting Sylvan tongue.

[sblock=ooc]Liiros is granted his last readied maneuver, and will recover maneuvers at the end of his turn, using his Vital Recovery feat to heal 7 HP at that time.  His Iron Guard's Glare should help mitigate any AoOs suffered by Shaylir for her movement.....

But first, with Furious Counterstrike +1 active from the damage he just took, Liiros takes a 5-foot step to space V-17 to flank with Arshen, and initiates a Crusader's Strike against the winged man that he now flanks with Arshen.
1d20+7+1+2=26, 1d8+3+1=6, 1d6+4=7 
Liiros gets a 26 to-hit, for 6 damage to the winged man, and in the process Liiros heals himself for 7 HP, clearing out his delayed damage pool.

At the end of his turn, Liiros recovers maneuvers and is granted #5, 2, and 3, so Stone Bones, Crusader's Strike, and Mountain Hammer.
1d5=5, 1d5=2, 1d5=3, 1d5=4, 1d5=1, 1d5=4, 1d5=3, 1d5=1 

Liiros' Status:
HP 32 / 32
AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike, Stone Bones, Mountain Hammer
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Shield Block (4), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (5), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Class Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day
Vital Recovery feat expended now for this encounter[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2010)

Hollister continues forward, and this time summons fire to strike one of the winged men, hoping against hope that they are at least somewhat susceptible to his chosen element.


*AC: 16, HP: 21/21
Mage Armor in effect, duration 3 hours

Move to Y17
Fiery Burst vrs S4: 2d6 damage. Reflex save vrs DC 15 for 1/2 damage.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]Spells per Day
- Level 0: 4+1
- Level 1: 4+1
- Level 2: 4+1

Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Mage Hand + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, Magic Missile, Grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Glitterdust x2, Knock + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 23, 2010)

As Shaylir moves past two of the winged men {S2, S5}, the second one stabs her in the arm for seven damage.

This doesn't end the round. Arshen and Lytha still need to go.


----------



## Antithetist (Oct 25, 2010)

"For the sake of our mission, brother Squire, I will pretend that I hearest not thy arrogant chatter," Arshen   growls back even as he takes advantage of Liiros's manoeuvre to land a   punishing elbow strike to the foe's unguarded back. 

[sblock=OOC] Good stuff, use Arshen to flank whenever possible, giving  Liiros +2 on his attacks is probably always going to be more useful than  anything else Arshen can ever do. 

Has S2 damaged anybody in the party yet? If so then I'll declare him favoured target for Blade of the Resistance, meaning +2 damage.

Flurry of Blows on s2 with flanking: 1d20+7=22, Damage 1d8+3=7 

1d20+7=14, probably a miss, but if not - Damage 1d8+3=4[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 26, 2010)

Shaylir moves forward past two enemies. One of them stabs her as she passes, and Fritz dutifully growls at him in response.

Liiros steps to bracket one winged man {S2} between himself and Arshen. He stabs the man in the leg and glorifies Corellon Larethian.

Hollister moves up and blasts one of the winged men on the bridge {S4} with fire. He dodges the worst of the blast. When the flame clears he's still standing.

Arshen attacks the man between him and Liiros. With an elbow to the back he drops his target {S2}.

Lytha shuffles forward and takes aim with her crossbow at the injured man on the bridge {S4}. The bolt spears the man through the ribcage, dropping him.

Seeing their companions drop, the two remaining winged men flee. The man on the bridge {S3} spreads his wings and jumps off the bridge. He glides to the bank and flees downriver. The man next to Liiros {S5} turns and runs. Liiros strikes him as he flees, and Fritz nips at his ankles, but he still manages to sprint downriver along the riverbank.

The winged woman in the tower looks out the widow. "I knew it! I knew you'd drive them off."

[sblock=ooc]We can drop out of combat rounds unless people want to go after the fleeing enemies. {S5} sprinted off the map.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Shaylir runs up towards the tower and bridge with Fritz at her heels.

"You see," she says to the winged man lying about the bridge. "You should have listen... oh my!" she says bring her hands to her face at the sight of the badly burnt and wounded man. 

She knells down beside him and tries her best to help him.

[sblock=OOC] Will use Heal skill first to stabilize (which will roll next) If that doesn't work I will convert a zero level spell to cure minor. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2010)

Hollister follows after Shaylir, a bit more cautiously. As he nears the tower, he calls to the woman. "Yes, we drove them off...but would you mind explaining why they needed to be driven off? Who are you, and what is going on here?"


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 27, 2010)

Shaylir kneels to aid one of the downed men. She stops his bleeding, but his burns are still severe.

The door to the tower opens and the woman steps out. "I'm Tiljann. I'm a seela. I-" She recoils from the dead seela and blood on the bridge. She puts her hand on the tower and leans against it. Her voice is almost melodic. "Well. Uh. I'm a seela. I came up here looking for ... something beautiful. They were from my village." She gestures to the bodies on the ground. I never thought they'd do this."






Tiljann - art by Juan Navarro


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 27, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, Crusader of Corellon Larethian*

Looking to Arshen for a moment, Liiros replies _"My power is Corellon's power.  It is by His grace that I live and it is by His grace that I am anything more than a common swordsman.  See that my wounds have already mended by Corellon's grace.  I will proclaim His glory to the world as much as I like."_

As he says this, he wipes the blood from his blade by using the wing and clothes of one of the fallen enemies, then sheathes his sword and unstraps his shield, slinging it over his shoulder.  Then he walks over to the tower behind Shaylir and the rest, looking around for any other potential threats that may approach or return.

"Greetings, seela Tiljann.  I am Liiros Tivaniel from Shahalesti, a Squire in the Knights of the Aquilline Cross," he says in the Sylvan tongue, executing a formal elven bow.  "May I ask why those armed men were chasing you, and why you expected that we would save you?  They ignored our attempt at diplomacy and said they would kill us, though we have never met them or anyone else of your kind before.  We seek a way out of Innenotdar, to continue our own quest, and we would like to help the forest if we could.  What little information we have indicates that we must find the seela, and entreat them to end whatever magic supports the endless burning curse of Innenotdar.  The Fire Forest must be freed of these flames before anyone here can be free and safe, ourselves included."

[sblock=ooc]Taking 10 on Diplomacy for an 18.  If anyone else would 'aid another' to boost my check up to 20, it would be appreciated.[/sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (Oct 27, 2010)

Arkhandus said:


> Looking to Arshen for a moment, Liiros replies _"My power is Corellon's power.  It is by His grace that I live and it is by His grace that I am anything more than a common swordsman.  See that my wounds have already mended by Corellon's grace.  I will proclaim His glory to the world as much as I like."_




 Arshen holds the elf's eye for a moment before spitting demonstratively on the floor and turning away. "Proclaim what thou wilt concerning thy flowery elf-god. That is of no interest to me - but never again presume to insult my skills." 

He stands apart as the others question the seela, watching her keenly for any sign of deception.



> I came up here looking for ... something beautiful.





Arshen rolls his eyes. _Typical. Some feckless woodland creature goes wandering after a shiny bauble and we find ourselves dragged into lethal combat._


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“I'm sorry, Tiljann. I tried to reason with them, but the taint was too strong already, it seems.”_


OOC: Oops, looks like I missed one round... thanks for taking control of Lytha in the meantime.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2010)

Hollister remains silent. Liiros was much better at dealing with people than the cocky mage tended to be.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 29, 2010)

Antithetist said:


> Arshen holds the elf's eye for a moment before spitting demonstratively on the floor and turning away. "Proclaim what thou wilt concerning thy flowery elf-god. That is of no interest to me - but never again presume to insult my skills."



_"Eh?  Question your skills?  Did you not see me addressing the winged creature as I hewed into his flesh?  My words were directed at HIM.  Are humans always so quick to think the worst?"_ Liiros responds to Arshen with a quizzical look, before heading towards the seela.

[sblock=Arshen]Does Arshen understand the Sylvan tongue?  Because that's what Liiros was speaking, if you check my earlier post, when taunting the winged guy.  Liiros is also using Sylvan in his questioning of Tiljann.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

"Why would they want to stop you from finding something beautiful?" Shaylir asks as she finishes stabilizing the seela male. "He is just lucky I like helping people or... or... Will I don't know since I do like helping, when I can." She stands up and dusts off her pants legs.

"Hey didn't the little ugly man say something about seela?" she asks of  everyone.

_


----------



## Antithetist (Nov 2, 2010)

"Indeed, he told us to kill them all," Arshen puts in. "Which at this point is the only reason why I do not think we should."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

_*gasp*_

"Arshen NO!" Shaylir shouts overly loud for her small frame. "That is what he would do but we can find another way... I hope."

_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2010)

"We need to discover the truth of what is going on here," says Hollister, very matter of factly. "If those Seela have somehow become corrupted, and the death of such tainted beings will free this forest, and us, of the fire burning here, then we must surely consider that option."


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 4, 2010)

"Well, I certainly appreciate your help," Tiljann says. "The seela who attacked me wanted the Song of Forms to end. I guess they knew I was onto something. Uh, I should probably explain."

"Seela sing. It's our Nature. We sing of the forest, we sing to celebrate and to mourn. We sing to work our fey magic and to play. About fifty years ago, before the indomitable fire started, the seela in my village detected a ... disturbance in the forest, like a malign presence. In response the village sang the Song of Forms to give it, uh, form. It became a huge stag made of flames. It was too powerful for us to fight, so we asked the elf-hero Anyariel to protect us. She drove the stag into the lake next to our village and pinned it to the lake bed with her sword of wood. Anyariel died, but the monster did not.

"Ever since then my village has sung the Song of Forms to keep the stag pinned to the bottom of the lake. We fear that if we stop singing it will escape kill everyone in the village. Someone else in my village, a seela named Vuhl, told me he found something in this elven village that gave him hope there was a better way. He didn't say what it was, so I came looking for it. Then those seela attacked me.

"You saved me from seela who wanted to stop the song. _You_ must be what I was looking for. My village is around the lake the White River empties into, and in the lake is the stag of flames. Follow me and I'll take you there."


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 4, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel, elven crusader*

"Very well," Liiros responds, "If this 'Vuhl' person may know an alternative, we must speak with him first.  The fire must be stopped, and the stag destroyed or released.  Even if it is released, someone will find a way to vanquish or banish it, I am sure.  Shahalesti has some very capable and wise mages, and I am sure there are others in other lands.  But something must first be done here in the forest."

He repeats his words in Common speech for the rest of the group to understand.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2010)

"A flaming stag!," Shaylir says excitedly. "Just like in my dream and you all were in it too, you destroied the stag, and saved The Green Man!" she finishes grinning. 

"And you will save the seela as well, I just know you will." she says deep devotion in her voice. "Come on Fritz let's get ready to go."

[sblock=OOC] Was her whole conversation in Sylvan above or did Liiros just respond in Sylvan being gentlemanly? I wanted to respond to the whole there's a stag of fire at the bottom of a lake held there by a wooden sword?? HUH??  [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]If Tiljann did use Sylvan speech, Liiros will translate her words into Common for the others.  He's aware that the humans and maybe the halfling might not have learned the tongue of forest-creatures, though it's not uncommon for elves like him to learn it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2010)

Hollister raises an eyebrow, keenly interested in this fire stag. He hadn't considered the existence of such an entity, but it held interesting possibilities for his study of fire.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“At the very least, we are making some progress. I'm not quite sure how everything here is going to come together, but hopefully we will find a solution, that will end this whole fire problem,”_ Lytha says, ready to follow the seela.


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 11, 2010)

Tiljann nods to Lytha. "I knew you were what I was looking for. Let's go."

Tiljann sings as you walk along the heat-widened banks of the White River. Her songs are inspirational. Their subjects are adventure, daring, love, battle, and victory. "It's nice to be moving in the right direction," Torrent says. "Sometimes I feel like we're moving through molasses. Now I'm directed. Purposeful."

Night falls before you reach the seela village. Tiljann's obviously unprepared for spending a night on the road. She has no bedroll and only her leftovers from lunch to eat for dinner. She barely seems to notice. When everyone lies down to sleep she sings a quiet lullaby that makes everyone sleepy, even those of you who don't normally sleep.

The next morning Tiljann hums something while she helps break camp that has everyone antsy to get moving. After a couple of hours of walking the shores of the river widen, and the banks slowly rise until they are ten feet or higher. Fires still crackle with resilient fire atop the cliffs at these distant banks, but this wide area is free from flame. The everpresent ash is thinner here, and you can see the gray surface of a murky lake a mile ahead, seeming to stretch away for miles more. You realize that where you walk was once part of the lakebed, which must have been burning away slowly for many years. The heat here is weaker, but still sweltering without magical protection. 

From down the river and around a distant cliff, a haunting chorus pierces the sounds of the inferno. There is magic in the air, and its song is like a dirge. The flames of the trees dim as it swells, but the voices singing it are weary, and the fire seems unquenchable.

Hollister, you think you feel a tug from your _ring of fire resistance_ towards the center of the lake. The tug is so imperceptible that you might just be imagining it.

[sblock=OOC]Tiljann speaks common once she hears the party speaking it.

Sorry for the long delay. It was a busy weekend followed by the new Wheel of Time book coming out.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Before bed Shaylir could heal those wounded do you want to roll that out or have everyone at max HP the next day? She has 6 cure light wounds and 4 Vows of Healing she can use. Was looking for spells to fight a Fire Stag and thought I would ask first. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2010)

Hollister spends a few minutes gazing out over the lake's waters, wondering what actually lies beneath the surface. He turns his head back to the distant cliff, realizing that they must be fairly close to the Seela village now. Figuring that battle must be close as well he chants an incantation, summoning arcane forces to cloak him in invisible armor.


*OOC: Cast mage armor*


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 13, 2010)

[sblock=Everyone's healed]Between Shaylir and Torrent, everyone's fully healed by the next morning.

Also, I may not have Internet access for the next week. See OOC thread for details.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2010)

In the morning Shaylir soends extra time praying to The Green Man. When the group starts again down the riverbed towards the village she seems excited. 

"What was that you said about singing this song to keep the stag 'pinned' to the lake bottom I thought it was a wooden sword that was pinning it?" she asked a little confused.

Fritz lops along the now dried up river bed every once in a while finding a dead fish long decomposed lying in the dried mud. He turns his nose up at everyone of them, secertly hoping to find a live one. 

[sblock=OOC] Saw my question from the OOC answered here, so no need to answer it again sorry. I am ready spells picked and have a great week see you when you get back pneumatik [/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

Sling = +7 to hit, (+3 dex, +2 BAB, +1 size, +1 morale, +1 item, -1 stone); 1d2 dmg; range: 50'

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Shillelagh, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4
2- Resist Energy, Cure Light Wounds (2/2) - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 15, 2010)

As you approach the lake you can see that the seela village consists of about a dozen stone huts on what used to be the lake bed. All along the edge of the current lake is a line of brightly burning brush, and the southern edge of the village is protected by a stone wall. It looks like the only way in or out of the village is along the now mostly-dry riverbed you're walking along.

A fifteen-foot-tall stone tower sits at the edge of the lake. At its top are several seela who sing the sad song echoing off the cliffs. When you see them Tiljann starts humming along, then singing. Her voice is upbeat and tries to drag the others up with it.

Once you're within clear view of the village a seela comes gliding down from up where the lake's original shore before the indomitable fire started. "Papuvin!" Tiljann says when he lands. "Look what I found!" She gestures to the party.

"Look at _who_ I found," Papuvin says. "Only take poetic license when you need it. Also, why did you bring this poor souls here? Now they're caught in the forest like us."

"No, they're what I was looking for. They're the 'beautiful thing' I was going to find in the elven village. They saved my life when other seela tried to kill me."

Papuvin is taken aback by Tiljann's statement. "My apologies," he says to the party. "We have all too few Singers these days, and no seela deserves a fiery half-death. Please, tell me your names so I can Sing thanks when my turn next comes around."


*OOC: Papuvin and Tiljann speak common.*






Papuvin, by Juan Navarro


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2010)

"I am Hollister Avendri," says the fire mage to the seela. "What can you tell us of Indomitability?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

"Hello," the cute female halfling with red curls says stepping forward. "I love your wings. Do they really work? I mean, can you fly? Could you take me flying with you?" She says hardly drawing breath.

"What was that about you singing? I would like to hear you sing, maybe you could while we were off flying together. Please." she smiles showing her dimpled cheeks and blushes slightly.

Fritz yips and hops around catching a bit of his companions excitment.
_


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 17, 2010)

"I am Liiros Tivaniel, squire in the Knights of the Aquilline Cross," the armored elf replies, bowing slightly to the older-looking seela.  "And we were already trapped in this forest, at least for a few days now.  We were attacked the other day by fiery stags, trapped between them and a wall of fire, until we destroyed those fire-stags, small though they were.  We seek a way to be free of Indomitability's threats and continue on our journey.  To that end, we must do something about the entity calling itself Indomitability.  What can you tell us about that, and the situation here?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Hi, I'm Lytha. I sure hope, Tijann is right. I'm growing tired of all this fire around us. We should show this fire-stag the exit once and for all.”_


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 22, 2010)

"Papuvin is our Songleader. He's been leading us in the Song of Forms for over forty years," Tiljann says.

"My apologies for not introducing myself," Papuvin says to the party. "As a protagonist, Tiljann, you know everything so far, but everyone here is _in media res_. Please provide more exposition."

A crowd has started to gather while the party made introductions. As Tiljann tells about her trip up the White river and the fight at the bridge in both song and prose, more seela come to listen. When she's finished there are nearly twenty seela listening. One of them, clearly charismatic from how other seela react to his presence, positions himself opposite from the party. He catches the eye of everyone in the party in succession with a purposeful look. When Shaylir looks at him she gets dizzy and has trouble staying on her feet, but it passes quickly.

When Tiljann finishes there is a restrained round of applause from the crowd. "Well, its clear you all need somewhere to stay," Papuvin says to the party. "Please, come and stay at my cave. Singers, please rest up." A handful of seela nod in response and head back into the village. The rest of the crowd wanders away.

Papuvin leads you up a small path out of the riverbed to a cave overlooking the seela village. It's deep, and further back its sparsely furnished as a bedroom. Up near the front are a few cushions and rugs for sitting. "You're welcome to rest here if you like," Papuvin says.

[sblock=Shaylir]You think you felt dizzy because of the song the seela are singing.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

Shaylir composed herself as they left the group and were shown the cave.

"Rest sounds wonderful I think I must still be tired from the battle," Shaylir says bring a hand to her head. "And I think the singing is also effecting me oddly," she says to the rest of the group.

 "It is like it is reaching inside me trying to pull me in two directions at once. And it is... overwhelming, I would like to rest."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2010)

Hollister takes a seat on a plush cushion, cross-legged. He watches Papuvin as the others enter the cave to find spots for themselves. After a few moments, he clears his throat to get the Seela's attention. "We are told that releasing Indomitability from binding would allow the entity to return to its own plane of existence, and free this place of the flames. What can you tell of us this?"


----------



## Antithetist (Nov 22, 2010)

Arshen seems tense and on edge, glaring around with barely-restrained hostility at any seela who catches his eye. "'Somewhere to stay?'" he hisses to his companions as they head towards Papuvin's cave, keeping his voice low despite its urgency. "We certainly do _not_ need somewhere to stay. Tell me thou art not really considering accepting the hospitality of these creatures! We know _nothing_ of them, or their ways, but what they choose to tell us. Who knows what manner of cunning and capricious fey these might be, or what sinister designs they might harbour?" 

 He gives a ragged sigh of exasperation. "At least, if thou art all determined to indulge these sprites, have the sense to accept no food or drink from them. And do not sleep here," he adds urgently, regarding Shaylir with narrow eyes; most suspicious, that she should be affected like this. He watches his other companions keenly for any sign of similar symptoms.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

"But I am tired now, Arshen." The halfling pouts for but a moment and then seeing the pillows as if for the first time says, "Oohh! Now these look comfy indeed. Can't we rest before we battle the fire stag."


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 23, 2010)

Torrent pats Arshen on the back and leans towards him. "We're in a village with at least two dozen of these guys," she says quietly. "Now, right now, all we're definitely going to do is sit down in a cave. Yes, it could be a trap, but on the other hand we'll outnumber them three to one. Maybe later we'll have cause for concern, but for now let's try to make friends. I'd like to figure out a way out of this hellhole that doesn't involve killing everything in the forest."

Once you reach the cave Papuvin and Tiljann take seats on the cushions. "Now that we're more comfortable, let's see what I can do about answering your questions. First, we sing the Song of Forms to give a shape to the creature named Indomitability pinned at the bottom of the lake. The sword is what actually pins it, but without the Song of Forms Indomitability would dissipate and leave. As for Indomitability, I think Tijann already told you everything I know. Its presence at the bottom of the lake is what keeps all of us alive now. If it leaves we'll die, and I won't allow that.

"There's another way! I, just ... haven't found it yet," Tijann interjects.

Papuvin sighs. "Anyway, as for singing, we Sing. We're Seela. We've have sung the Song of Form, or variants of it, for centuries, though never so fervently as they do now. The original purpose of the song was to give body to the native spirit of the forest for our festivals, and to evoke in listeners nearly real images of the events told. The first words of the song are: 'Life is a dream that has found its form. I sing these dreams, these tales, these legends that they might born.'

"The lyrics in the verses can change, and often each singer will personalize the song to tell their favorite tales, but the singer must use the appropriate rhythm and pitch. Essentially it's an extemporaneous choral composition. The song has eight refrains which must be repeated in series. There are also some lines that tend to not change. For example, one common line is, 'So as we were born from the First Tree, so as from our homeland’s breast was cut a living blade, as this our lives are bound to thee, the forest’s heart in Timbre’s glade.' We've been singing that line for years.

"I think that answers your questions as best I can, unless you have any others?"

"I think they wanted to learn the Song of Forms," Tiljann says. "I can teach them, Papuvin, if you don't have time. It will take a couple of hours."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Wow, Arshen. You sure must have trouble making friends with that attitude. There is nothing wrong with being suspicious, but reject their offer would not be very smart. We do need some rest, there is a difficult tasks lying ahead of us.”_


----------



## Antithetist (Nov 23, 2010)

"I am not here to make friends. I am here to do my duty to Gate Pass," Arshen growls, though he does seem a little mollified by Torrent's reasoning. 

 He only rolls his eyes at all the flowery talk of songs; the only information that seems relevant to him is that it is, it seems, these people who are binding Indomitability here. Indomitability is what currently blocks the progress of their mission, so as far as Arshen is concerned, the course is clear, and the selfish desire of a few winged forest-dwellers to further prolong their unnatural lifespans is of no concern to him whatsoever. Since everybody else seems determined to pander to them, though, he resigns himself to more frustrating diversions.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2010)

"I am indeed interested in learning the Song of Forms," says Hollister, in response to Tijann's comments. "While singing is not really my forte, I am interested in learning the ways of power...and your Song seems quite different from the magics that I have studied."


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 24, 2010)

Papuvin looks at Shaylir. "I'm sorry, I've been living with it for so long it's hard to explain. Extemporaneous writing is often not the clearest. Indomitability is what's keeping Innenotdar burning even after all possible fuel has been consumed. But it's also what's keeping all the living creatures inside the forest alive. Nothing has died in the forest since the fire started. If Indomitabilty goes away for any reason, everything in the forest will die. Trees, animals, seela, everything that should already be dead. So we must keep singing the Song of Forms to keep Indomitability here."

"And that's why I went looking for you," Tiljann says to the party. "Well, I mean I went looking for something and I found you. We'll figure out some way to put the fires out without destroying Innenotdar. I'm not giving up."

In response to Hollister's question, she says, "I'd love to teach it. We can go to my cave after this and I'll teach you. Uh, all of us can go, I mean. We'll talk about other stuff, too, and figure out a plan."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2010)

"Wait Seela Papuvin," Shaylir says lying amongst the pillows with Fritz next to her looking like a big white tipped red tail all curled up. 

"You are talking about the sleeping fire people. The ones on fire but still barely alive that we found at the village and again saw some with the unicorn Nella. So not only you will die but all of them as well."

She sits up cross legged looking very sad. Fritz noticing her mood crawls into her lap to comfort her. With tears welling up in her eyes she says to the fox. "It's going to be alright Fritz. _*sniff*_ We just have to find a different way so we can save everyone we can."


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 29, 2010)

Papuvin stands up. "Please excuse me. I hope I've answered your questions sufficiently, but if not I'm afraid I have preparation I must do for the next rotation of singers. You're welcome to continue resting here." He leaves the cave.

"It's been tough for him lately," Tiljann says. "So many seela have just given up on the Song of Forms, it's been hard for Papuvin to keep at least three singing all the time. The seela who attacked me at the bridge had given up. They all want to stop the Song and let Indomitability go so they can die. They _want_ to die. It's crazy. I hate being trapped here, too, but there must be a way out. Etinifi the Longwalker found a way out, and everyone knows his song. I just can't believe they've all given up on it.

"But you asked about the Song of Forms. Papuvin explained the general structure ..." Over the next several hours Tiljann teaches the group the Song of Forms. It must be sung in Sylvan, but she translates if anyone doesn't speak it. It's a complex yet flexible song. When she sings it you feel more comfortable with who you are and more certain of yourself. It's comforting encouragement in such a foreign environment.

 When she gets to the same verse that Papuvin mentioned - "So as we were born from the First Tree, so as from our homeland’s breast was cut a living blade, as this our lives are bound to thee, the forest’s heart in Timbre’s glade.” - she gets excited. "So Timbre is a dryad who lives in the oldest tree in the forest, and the blade that Anyariel used to pin Indomitability to the lake floor came from that tree. All the seela are bound to the forest, and the forest is bound to Timbre's tree. So I was thinking there must be some way to use the wooden sword, which I don't think is actually on fire despite being stuck in Indomitability because it's under water, to keep something left of the forest once Indomitability is free.

"That's as far as I got, though. Timbre probably knows more, but she's not talking to anyone. I think it's because she's on fire, and her tree's on fire, and her tree's forest is on fire. I tried to talk to her once. She's surrounded her tree with flames and flaming animals and won't let anyone get near her. I could still hear her screams of agony from behind the flames."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2010)

"Oh no, the poor dryad. We need to help her and her tree too." Shaylir says excitedly. "Maybe we can talk to her, maybe she will tell us about the living sword. What do the rest of you think?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2010)

"Perhaps Timbre would speak to us." says Hollister. "It is worth a try. It seems we must find a way to free Indomitability without affecting those that dwell within the forest."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“I would also prefer to find such a way. So, as long as there is a possibility, we should try it,”_ Lytha says in agreement.


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 1, 2010)

Tiljann looks concerned. "I'll tell you where Timbre's grove is if you want to go, but I'm not going back there again. I was almost killed the last time I went to see her, and that's without even getting to the ring of flames surrounding her. 

"I mean, you can do what you want. You're the heroes. I just wish now that had had a better plan before I went. I showed up to talk and instead almost burned to death. Or to the almost-death that you can end-up here, anyway. Other seela told me she didn't want to talk to anyone, but I guess it didn't register."


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 1, 2010)

Liiros tells Arshen quietly "We will certain set watches if we do rest here.  I am still uncertain what to make of this.  But if the spellcasters require rest soon, it would be best to give them the chance."

Then he asks Tiljann "Could you not just use the Song of Forms to manifest your forest's spirit to do battle with the invading spirit of Indomitability?  Or has the forest-spirit already been defeated?  Either way, I suppose it wouldn't hurt to at least try speaking with Timbre, though we may well have to retreat afterwards depending on what forces she commands and how hostile she may be towards outsiders."

[sblock=ooc]Oops, got too distracted around Thanksgiving, and didn't check the forums at all that week.[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 6, 2010)

"I think Indomitability _is_ the spirit of Innenotdar now, or at least part of it. I'd never really thought about it, but I guess there isn't much left of the Spirit of Innenotdar. It's been burning for as long as I've been alive. I can't imagine there's much left," Tiljann says.

There's plenty of light left in the day, and the party's spellcasters have expended a total of one first level spell, so you ask Tiljann for directions to Timbre's tree. It's about a mile from the village along a now-dry creek bed. She offers to lead you through the seela village to where the creek bed meets the lake, but is still unwilling to visit Timbre. The village appears to have 40-50 seela living there in a mix of stone houses and caves. Most of the seela you see are depressed and dejected, staring off at the surrounding forest or shuffling about. But a good-sized minority of them are still bright-eyed with the obvious interest in life of active artists.

The trip up the narrow and deep creek bed is quick. The creek bed itself consists of dirt and rocks, and so is safe from flames, but it's narrow and flames press in on you from both sides. The gorge ends with a beautiful stone staircase that leads up to a 30- by 50-foot clearing surrounded by burning roses and thick trees, beyond which is a hill, completely engulfed in fire. The hill is 40 feet in diameter, surrounded on all sides by walls of fire. Atop the hill is an old willow tree, almost identical to the stone willow in the fountain in the Elven village. Curled beneath it is a woman whose wooden flesh flares with horrible fire.

The clearing itself is fiery, its grass flickering with fire that looks hot enough to hurt all of you despite your protections expect for Hollister. At the end of the clearing stand a pair of dire boars whose fur is burning like the surrounding forest. They eye you warily as you reach the top of the stairs. 

Standing at the top the stairs you think you hear the forest cry out, but then you see the mouth of the burning woman at the base of the tree speak the words you hear. She cries out for help, for release, in pain, and in love for those lost. Liiros, Arshen, and Shaylir all hear her call out for Anyariel.

[sblock=Hollister]Hollister's _mage armor_ is still up, but odds are it will have dropped by the time you finish up here and then get back to the seela village.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2010)

Hollister steps forward. In a loud voice, he calls out to the fiery dryad. "Timbre, hear me! We have come to answer your call for aid! Speak with us, so that we may bring you reprieve from your torment!"


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 8, 2010)

_*"Fair Timbre, we seek to end this burning curse!  Will you speak with us, and enlighten us further on your plight and that of Innenotdar?  We are here to help,"*_ Liiros calls out in Sylvan.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2010)

Hollister nods his thanks at Liiros.


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 10, 2010)

"Flee! Flee! Away!" Timbre's voice is clearly audible. The flames flare higher as the trees offer themselves as fuel to the indomitable fire. "She sent you! She's gone! Tell her! Gwenvere! Let it go, let it go, ohhhhh ..." The flames die back down. The burning animals guarding the tree step forward defensively.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2010)

Hollister looks questioningly at his companions. "Gwenvere?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“I don't think I have heard that name before...”_ Lytha wonders.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2010)

Hollister shrugs, and again calls out to the Dryad. "We know not this Gwenvere. We have come of our own accord."


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 14, 2010)

"Away! Away with you! Away from me! Leave me alone, alone ... alone ... alone ... Anyariel, why did you go? Why does she compound my agony? Why does she still hate? Why did she make the sacrifice? Gwenvere, Gwenvere, the Nine Hells take you! It was you, and now you return to taunt me. Why, why, why, why ... Go away! Go away!"

The two burning dire boar advance on the party. They're close to forcing you back down the stairs.

"Uh, guys," Torrent says, "anyone got a plan, or are we just waiting for the flaming pigs to fall down the stairs on top of us?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2010)

Hollister steps back, putting Liiros between himself and the advancing dire boars. The mage had already nearly died once in this forest...he wasn't about to put himself in that situation again. "Call off your guardians," he shouts at the dryad. "Or we shall be forced to defend ourselves."

Calling the words of a spell to mind, Hollister prepares a spell that will blind the boars if the animals make any threatening moves.


*AC: 16, HP: 21/21
Mage Armor in effect, at least for the next little bit. 

Ready Action: Cast Glitterdust on boars if they attack.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]Spells per Day
- Level 0: 4+1
- Level 1: 4+1
- Level 2: 4+1

Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Mage Hand + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, Magic Missile, Grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Glitterdust x2, Knock + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 16, 2010)

"I think she has been driven mad.........speaking with her seems pointless, and overly dangerous.  We should leave and find our own solution to Innenotdar's curse," Liiros answers, keeping a wary eye on the advancing, flaming boars.  He backs up slowly and gestures for the others to leave as well.


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 18, 2010)

[sblock=Fight or Flight]So you can fight or you can flee. Liiros wants to flee and Hollister wants to fight. What do the rest of you want to do?[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“I agree with Liiros, there is no point in pressing this further. We should avoid the unnecessary bloodshed,”_ Lytha says, backing off a few steps already.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2010)

Hollister shrugs, and backs off with his companions.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

"But..." Shaylir says standing next to the elven warrior. "We need to help her. She sounds so sad."

"Please! Mistress Dryad, please listen!" Shaylir yells. "We are here to help! We want to stop all the burning and dying, we do! Lirros is a powerful knight! Hollister is a mighty wizard! The Green Man showed me a dream about them, about all of them! And in the dream they saved The Green Man and killed a horrible fire stag!"

Shaylir goes silent and listens for a responds from the grieving dryad.

[sblock=OOC] Drat! diceroller is cold after my long hiatus.  [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 21, 2010)

"Yes! Get back. Back! Back, back, back ... bring her back, bring her back. Why does she hate me so? We all burn, Gwenvere, why? Flames, fire, burning, burning. Bring her to me! Bring her to me, and I will help you with Anyariel. Sweet Anyariel. Sweet release. Sweet ..."

You travel back to the seela village and leave the burning dryad behind for now. Tiljann finds you when you return. "How'd it go? Everything's still on fire, but did you learn anything? Can I help you now? I want to help, I'm just not good at fighting."


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

"Can you tell us who Gwenvere is, or where they are?" Shaylir asks the sella.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2010)

"We don't need help with the fighting," says Hollister. "But as my small companion here has pointed out, we certainly need more information. The dryad mentioned someone named Gwenvere, and it seems to be important."


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 22, 2010)

"Gwenvere, Gwenvere, hmm ... Oh, right. I learned a song about her when I was little. It was really popular because Anyariel had just defeated Indomitability. Okay, so Anyariel and Timbre were lovers. That's why Timbre gave Anyariel a wooden sword made from herself. But Gwenvere loved Anyariel, too. I think she might have blamed Timbre for Anyariel's death. Supposedly Gwenvere's really a nymph, but every says she looks like a monster now, made grotesque by her hatred for Timbre. I think she still lives in her pool at the lake shore a few miles from the village. Gwenvere didn't keep it a secret that she hated Timbre, so I'm not surprised Timbre mentioned her."

It's starting to get dark.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2010)

Hollister nods sagely. Lover's triangles were always a bad thing. He had heard stories of more than one mage that had been destroyed by such things. He turns to his companions. "Well, it seems as though we must needs find this Gwenvere. However, I would prefer to rest this evening, and continue our search at daybreak."


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 25, 2010)

"Are you sure I'm not even tired." Shaylir says to Hollister's words.


[sblock=OOC] Plus Shaylir has all her spells and abilities.  [/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

Sling = +7 to hit, (+3 dex, +2 BAB, +1 size, +1 morale, +1 item, -1 stone); 1d2 dmg; range: 50'

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Shillelagh, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4
2- Resist Energy, Cure Light Wounds (2/2) - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 25, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“If it's just a few miles, we could manage that today, or not? The sooner we get this whole mess cleaned up, the better!”_


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 26, 2010)

"Yes, we should head over there now, and try to resolve this quickly, or at least learn if this Gwenvere may be able to solve our problem with Timbre and her guardians.  Or at least hold more information on the whole Innenotdar conundrum.  I would very much like to see Shahalesti again, and preferably not as a specter," Liiros replies.  He takes only a few minutes to rest.


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 26, 2010)

Torrent looks at the sun sitting low on the horizon. "If we go into Gwenvere's pool, just be careful. Swimming in the dark can be very dangerous. And I'm saying that as a priest of Osprem."

"Gwenvere's pool is basically at the opposite end of the lake for our village," Tiljann says. "I think it's a little faster to get there if you go around the lake in that direction. The pool's just beautiful. There's a little island in the middle and the last time I saw it there were scattered patches of burning reeds in it. Good luck!"

It takes you just under an hour of walking on the exposed lake bed to reach Gwenvere's pool at the other side of the lake. The scene is stunning. The fading daylight is just bright enough for you to see the entire pool, but dark enough for the flicking flames to cast dancing shadows. The pool is filled with scattered patches of burning reeds. Crimson flowers crackle atop an island in the center of the pool, their embers drifting lazily in a slow breeze. Tree branches sway above the water, their heat almost hypnotic. However, the water itself is flat gray, coated in ash, and scattered along the shore are bits of animal bones.

The pool is irregularly shaped, ranging from 75 to 150 feet across. The island in the middle is circular and about 50 feet in diameter. The southern shore of the pool is steep and almost cliff-like. In middle of it there's a cave large enough for a person to walk upright. You can't see how deep the water is.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 28, 2010)

Shaylir follows everyone not really sure what they will do when they arrive. When they find the small pool of water with it's burning reeds and ash covered waters she sighs.

"I bet this place was once very beautiful, before that fire eyed guy showed up and ruined it," she says to the others. "Where do you think this Gwenvere lives? Out on the island?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2010)

Hollister shrugs. "I do not know. However, I do not fancy a swim in the lake, espcially with darkness falling." The wizard stares at the placid waters of the lake, noting the animal bones upon the shoreline. "The fact that the area is littered with bones would seem to indicate an unseen danger."


----------



## pneumatik (Jan 2, 2011)

"Well it's getting dark. If we're just going to stand here and look we should come back tomorrow. Even in abundance firelight isn't very good." Torrent speaks to the party as she warily eyes the many shadows around the pool.

[sblock=Lytha]Lytha, you see the water move in a way that makes you think something might be moving underneath the water.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 2, 2011)

"Let's see if she is home first." Shaylir says steeping up to the waters edge.

"Gwenvere! Gwenvere! Mistress of The Burning Reeds Pool! We have come to speak with thee!" she calls out towards the island.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2011)

Hollister raises an eyebrow as his small companion steps to the water's edge and begins to shout. The mage takes a few careful steps back, still wary of the many bones scattered about the lake's edge.


----------



## pneumatik (Jan 5, 2011)

A woman rises halfway out of the pool. Certain things about her - her shape, symmetry of her bone structure - suggest beauty, but it's not easy to see. The creature is hideous. Her teeth are misaligned, her nose hooked to the side, one eye is red and swollen and the other squinting and watery. Her arms are spindly. Her flesh sags, and long scraggly black hair hangs down to the water at her waist.

"I am Gwenvere, if you wish to talk. Few come to see me, and I cannot leave without putting the lake at risk. What brings you here, halfling?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 5, 2011)

"Eep!" Shaylir squeals before the creature calling herself Gwenvere speaks. Dodging quickly behind Hollister's legs she looks out from behind the mage and says in a quavering voice.

"We...we... came to help. Timbre um... sent us." she adds still hidin' partly behind the wizard.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2011)

Hollister sighs, rolling his eyes as the halfling clutches at his legs. The mage looks over the "woman" within the lake, and addresses her in a respectful tone. "We seek to extinguish the fires of Innenotdar, Gwenvere. Timbre has sent us to find you. It would seem that there is some unfinished business between the two of you?"


----------



## pneumatik (Jan 6, 2011)

Gwenvere turns away when she hears Timbre's name. "I... Anyariel and I, we... well, we didn't. Before all this," she gestures to the surrounding flames, "and before this," she looks down at herself, "I loved Anyariel. I love her still. But she chose Timbre, and then she died here in my lake fighting that thing. They gave her body to Timbre, leaving me here alone. I'm sustaining the lake where she died against the fire sustained by the creature who killed her. Trapped here, ruined, hungry, alone, hated."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

"Oh no, that's awful." Shaylir says stepping out and back up to the waters edge. Fritz following at her heels.

"We are here to help." she says gesturing to the group with a wavy of her little hand. "And when we defeat this old fire stag, everything will be beautiful again."

"Right?" she says turning to look up at Hollister.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2011)

Hollister shrugs at the halfling's questions. "I do not know, small one. The magics involved with what is happening here are beyond my understanding."

The mage turns back to Gwenvere. "Can you leave the lake for a few hours? Timbre has requested we escort you to her. Perhaps with our aid, we can put an end to the flames."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Timbre mentioned, that you would hate her for what happened. And she seemed mighty confused. First she thought we were you and wanted to send us away, then she asked to bring you there. Either way, we need the help of both of you, in order to put an end to the fire. It all comes down to the sword, that Anyariel used to fight Indomitability. And we only know half of the story, yet. Hopefully, if we can get through to Timbre, we can learn more and be able to do what we set out to, and help all of you.”_


----------



## pneumatik (Jan 11, 2011)

"I went to see Timbre once before. Maybe twice. My memory is not clear in the first years after Anyariel died. Timbre is angry with me. I may have been angry with her when I saw her. I remember doing things an angry person would have done. Some of those things ... I have so little of Anyariel. Leaving here is so hard, and I was so upset. When I left to see her finally, I just ... I know what Timbre wants. It's not to see me."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2011)

"Then what is it she wants?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 11, 2011)

"Yes, yes. Please tell us and we will see if we can't get it for her." Shaylir pipes in.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“But she doesn't seek to harm you, or does she?”_


----------



## pneumatik (Jan 14, 2011)

"No! No, no, you can't take. It's all I have. Of her. I, um ... She might want to hurt me. I won't go see her. She wants- I took- I have some of Anyariel's hair. I know it's what Timbre wants. I suppose it belongs to her, if it belongs to anyone. You can't take it, but I can give it to you. " She starts to move towards the cave on the edge of the lake. "Wait. Even if I atone for my sins, even if Timbre forgives me for ... what I did, how will it help Innenotdar?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2011)

"It is conceivable that if our mission is successful, that we can return Innenotdar to the way it was before Indomitability."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 14, 2011)

"Yes," Shaylir pipes in after the wizard. "The fire goes out and nobody dies. That is our plan."


----------



## pneumatik (Jan 17, 2011)

Gwenvere looks at the surrounding flames, then down at the layer of ash on the water. "She loved this forest. I'll try to help you bring it back." She enters the cave. She returns holding a two-foot length of vibrant blonde hair in a copper clip. "This is the last I have of Anyariel. I- It came from her shrine in her village." She walks up to the party at the edge of the water. "This was all we had left of Anyariel. Timbre put it in the shrine the elves built to Anyariel. That's where I got it." She presents the lock of hair to the party.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 17, 2011)

Shaylir takes the clip of hair into her little hands reverently. She looks at the golden lock and then back to the sad hag. "Don't worry," she says solemnly. "Perhaps when this is all over the lock will go back to the shrine. And I will tell Timbre of your devotion and love of Anyariel and of this forest. I will get her to promise to let you visit this as often as you like."

She turns to the others. "Getting really dark. Do we stay here or head back?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2011)

"Thank you, Gwenvere. We understand how difficult it must be for you to part with this, but we appreciate your sacrifice in helping us extinguish these flames." Hollister nods, and then turns to Shaylir. "We should head back to the safety of the village. Who knows what manner of creatures hunt these woods by night?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 21, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel, crusader of Corellon Larethian*

Liiros has difficulty figuring out what to say to Gwenvere, and isn't sure how any of this will help end the curse of Innenotdar.  But he does offer what little optimism he can find in this situation: "Perhaps what is left of Anyariel will help in some way to connect with whatever power is binding Indomitability, through Anyariel's sword and essence?  Perhaps it may provide some magical link to help break the curse or release the spirit.  I do not know.  Magic is odd that way, and I am no mage."

He bows and begins to leave, slowly at first, until the others join him in departing for the village.

[sblock=ooc]Meant to post something last week, but the previous week I just figured Shaylir and Hollister were handling the meeting with Gwenvere well enough and there was little Liiros could add.  I'll try to pay more attention to EN World, I'm just rather busy this month.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 22, 2011)

Shaylir falls in line with the others as they head back around the lake to the seela village. Before getting out of sight of Gwenvere she looks back and waves, giving the poor creature a smile of reassurance.

"I think tomorrow I best prepare for a big fight." she says with determination. "No way that ol' fire-eyed meanie is going to win."


----------



## pneumatik (Jan 23, 2011)

Gwenvere stands at the edge of her pool and watches the party leave. Several times she takes a halfhearted step to follow but never leaves the water. By the time you arrive back at the seela village the sun has set. Tiljann offers you space on the floor of her cave to sleep. The seela singing the _Song of Forms_ change their tone to be quieter and soothing and lull you to sleep.

You awake the next morning to the _Song of Forms_ swelling to a crescendo. The singer's lyrics explain the reason for the current singing of the _Song_: to capture an entity so it can be defeated. When you look up at the singers' tower Tiljann waves back.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2011)

Hollister awakens and studies his spellbook, making sure he is at full strength for the trials that the group must certainly face ahead. That done, he prepares to head out again to face the fiery dryad.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

Shaylir could hardly sleep. She spent time talking to Fritz last night before the little fox drifted off to sleep but she laid awake stroking his soft fur.

She finally fell asleep and was awakened before she knew it by the new day. "So much to do," she could be heard to say as she washed up in the warm waters of the lake. "And I need to be prepared."

After washing she sat and meditated and prayed to The Green Man. She promised him she would do her best and would help as best she could.

As she eats a listless breakfast she asks the group. "What kind of help do you think Timbre will give us? Maybe she will make another wooden sword. I would love to have a sword that was alive like that." 
[sblock=stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

Sling = +7 to hit, (+3 dex, +2 BAB, +1 size, +1 morale, +1 item, -1 stone); 1d2 dmg; range: 50'

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds (2/2) - 1d8+4
2- Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Well, I hope she does help us now. And, of course, that with her help, we will be able to defeat this demon.”_

Lytha has been meditating, as she does every morning, to keep her mind fresh and keen. The rest was most welcome, and now the elf is ready for the next part of their journey.


----------



## pneumatik (Jan 26, 2011)

You head back to Timbre's grove fully prepared for adventure. When you reach the top of the stairs that lead to the clearing around the grove it's difficult to not be overwhelmed by what you see. This was obviously once a beautiful and calming place in Innenotdar forest. As you look around now everything is nearly destroyed by flames. Burning rose bushes surrounding the clearing filled with burning grass. A literal wall of fire surrounding the grove itself, creating waves of heat that rise up from Timbre's willow in the center. And charging at you are two dire boars, both on fire.

Everyone roll initiative.

[sblock=OOC]I don't think we need to bother with a map yet. The boars are specfiically charging Liiros and Arshen.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

"Here we go again," Shaylir says. "But we have the hair!" she shouts. 

As the fire boars get closer she adds.

"Umm... guys I don't think they are stopping this time. *LOOK OUT!*"

[sblock=stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

Sling = +7 to hit, (+3 dex, +2 BAB, +1 size, +1 morale, +1 item, -1 stone); 1d2 dmg; range: 50'

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds (2/2) - 1d8+4
2- Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 26, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Well, so much for a meeting on friendly terms...”_


OOC: Initiative 5


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2011)

Hollister sighs, and prepares for battle.



*OOC: Hollister would have cast Mage Armor as a precaution before arriving at the grove.*


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 27, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros trances with some difficulty, unable to set aside unpleasant thoughts about Innenotdar and the whole situation here.  His mind is hardly refreshed by the meditative rest, and he is unable to pull his mind away from thoughts of the Fire Forest's dangers long enough for any significant mental combat-training.  He rises in the morning with a bad taste in his mouth, then spits out some ash that got there.  Donning his heavy armor once more, the elf readies his shield and leads the group back to Timbre's grove.

However, once he gets there, he's a bit surprised to see the fiery boars charging already.........he was expecting a slightly warmer reception from the crazed dryad, considering that they came bearing a gift of sorts.  The elf's mind shifts to battle mode, but not as quickly as he would've liked.  He really needed to hone his reflexes more.....

[sblock=ooc]Initiative of 9.
1d20+1=9 

HP 32, Nonlethal 0, AC 19, Touch 11, Flat-Footed 18
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Jan 28, 2011)

OOC: Sorry, it's been so long since the last fight I forgot how we do fights here. Boars get a 6 for initiative. Everyone who beat a six can take their actions now. So far that's Liiros, Shaylir, and Hollister.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 28, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Though slow to react, Liiros manages to marshal his wits in time to instinctively charge forward with head lowered and slam into the boar with his shield, attempting to halt the flaming monster's own charge and disorient it with the impact.  However, his elven muscles aren't as powerful as those of such a large boar, and Liiros' charge isn't very forceful......

All he says is "To arms!"
[sblock=ooc]Rolled a 1, 3, and 2 for my granted maneuvers, so Charging Minotaur, Mountain Hammer, and Crusader's Strike.....
8d5=22 

Liiros charges the dire boar that's charging him, initiating his Charging Minotaur maneuver and switching stances to Martial Spirit as a swift action beforehand, expecting that he'll get burnt.
1d20+2+2=14, 2d6+2=8 
Got a mediocre 14 on my Strength check for the charging bull rush.  If that somehow succeeds against the boar's check, then the boar suffers 8 damage and is pushed back 5 feet.  If it did succeed, then Liiros will heal 2 HP from whatever fire damage he's likely to suffer in the process. :-/ 

Liiros' Status:
HP 32 / 32
AC 17 charging, touch 9, flat-footed 16
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur*EXPENDED, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Shield Block (4), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (5), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day, Vital Recovery feat 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Jan 29, 2011)

Liiros barrels into the massive boar charging him. The surprised beast stumbles and is driven back. The flames of the burning clearing make Liiros' skin blister.

[sblock=OOC]Liiros takes no damage from hitting the burning boar, but he does take one point of fire damage from the clearing.
The boar takes all 8 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 29, 2011)

Shaylir holds her dagger at the ready and calls out. "Oh please, please Timbre! We have it is what Gwenvere said you would want! Please come and see!" she says holding the blonde hair as high as she can.

Fritz watches the wild fiery boars and looks for a way to protect his young mistress.

[sblock=Actions] Shaylir - delay (for two rounds this one and the next - if Timbre doesn't show she will help in the fight) Fritz - aid another to increase Shaylir's AC by +2 if needed. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2011)

Hollister chants the words to a spell, and sends pulses of blue-white light streaking through the air at the boar Liiros has engaged.


*OOC: Magic Missile, 2d4+2 damage*


----------



## pneumatik (Feb 2, 2011)

Liiros seizes the initiative, slamming into the burning boar charging him. He pushes it back, hurting it and creating space for the party. Then Hollister shoots bolts of magical energy at the boar, further hurting it.

Shaylir stands as tall as she can and holds up the length of Anyariel's hair. She calls out to Timbre.

Timbre looks up from where she's kneeling at the base of her tree. She looks towards the party, like she's searching for something.

The boars attack! The one Liiros pushed attacks him with its tusks, but it's too off-balance to connect. The second one reaches Arshen gores him brutally for 13 points of damage.

Now everyone goes.

[sblock=ooc]Liiros and his boar are away from the party, so you'll need a move action to engage them. Note that anyone advancing will also start taking damage from the burning clearning.

Shaylir, if you want to get Timbre's attention make a diplomacy or some other roll that you think would reflect your actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2011)

Hollister backs off a bit, keeping Liiros and Arshen between himself and the boars. He chants the words to a simple cantrip, hoping it to be more effective against these fire beasts, and an ice blue beam of energy lances from the mage's hand.


*AC16 (mage armor, 4 hour duration), HP21/21

Cast Ray of Frost at most injured "fire boar." Touch attack roll of "11", frost damage "2" (1d3...had to roll the d6) (but I think it deals double damage against fire-attuned critters). *

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Ray of Frost x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, magic Missile, grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Glitterdust x2 + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 2, 2011)

*Lytha*

Lytha concentrates to create a ray of freezing energy and hurls it at the flaming boar that is attacking Arshen, moving as necessary to have an easier target (and to stay away from its deadly tusks).


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

"The hair we have it and Gwenvere said... omphf!" Shaylir starts to speak but all the moving bodies and reckless charging bump the little halfling as she isn't paying attention.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 3, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros smirks when the boar proves too unsteady to do anything more than stumble at him, but then he sets his jaw and gets to work on trying to slay the beast before it has the chance to slay him.  The elven warrior sets his feet in a stable position and raises his longsword high while the flaming boar recovers from its own clumsy attack.  Then he brings down the hammer, so to speak, with all the force he can draw from the earth beneath him.  It's not much at the moment, to Liiros' annoyance.  Still, the strike was strong and direct; it should leave a deep gouge.

As Liiros attacks, he calls out *"Arshen, form up on me!  We'll take these beasts down back-to-back!"*  The elf sidesteps and takes a few steps back, eyes on the boar in front of him, expecting it to strike back in rage after the two solid blows he's already dealt it.  He also calls out *"Timbre!  Some greeting for those who do you a favor!"*

[sblock=Pneumatik and Arshen]Next granted maneuver is #4, Shield Block.
1d5=4, 1d5=3, 1d5=4, 1d5=3, 1d5=4 

Liiros initiates his Mountain Hammer strike against the boar he's fighting.  Got a 21 to-hit for 11 damage, ignoring any damage reduction.  *Using the Martial Spirit stance to heal Arshen for 2 HP if this hits successfully.*
1d20+7=21, 1d8+2+2d6=11 

Then Liiros takes a 5-foot step in the direction of Arshen.  Can't heal him with a Crusader's Strike unless I'm within 10 feet, so all I can do for him from here is use Martial Spirit with its 30-foot range.  Can't use Shield Block or Iron Guard's Glare to help him, either, without being more or less adjacent to him.

Naturally, I'll delay any damage to myself that I can with Steely Resolve, to make use of Furious Counterstrike later.  This round I just wanted to stay at full HP and lend Arshen a bit of healing.

Liiros' Status:
HP 32 / 32
AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur*EXPENDED, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer*EXPENDED, Shield Block
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Shield Block (4), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (5), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day, Vital Recovery feat 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Feb 4, 2011)

Hollister zaps the boar fighting Liiros with a bolt of cold energy, freezing its shoulder. It roars in pain.

Lytha does the same to the other boar, and it roars, too.

Shaylir shouts and waves in an attempt to get Timbre's attention, but dangers of the combat are too distracting.

Liiros hacks into the boar he charged, carving out a chunk of meat. He steps over to Arshen to help protect him. He shouts at Timbre, and she responds by looking directly at him. "A favor? What can you do for me? For this?" She spreads her arms wide. The flames on her tree and her flare up. "Stop!" The boars stop fighting and each take a couple steps back. "You have my attention, mortals. Grant me an interesting diversion before the flames take you."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2011)

"We have Anyariel's hair, Timbre," calls Hollister. "The hair from the shrine, that Gwenvere took."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

"Yes, yes the hair," Shaylir says stepping forward holding it up. "See. But more importantly we are going to destroy the fire stag, like the one I saw in a dream. Once that is done the people who are lying about barely alive and burning will need healed." Shaylir looks sad and puts down her small hand holding the hair.

"I tried once," she continues. "With the people Nelle is trying to help. It could have worked I'm sure it might have, but this 'poison' is to potent and needs to be cut out at the source. Please Timbre help us. Help us like you did Anyariel."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“We came here to quench the flames, not to be consumed by them. But we need your help in order to succeed!”_ Lytha adds.


----------



## pneumatik (Feb 6, 2011)

The wall of flames surrounding Timbre's tree dies down. Timbre begins to walk down the hill towards the party. "I am nearly as old as the world, mortals. Beory herself blessed my tree when She founded Innenotdar. Its first seeds were the seela, the children of the forest and my caretakers. The seela learned the Song of Forms from the rumbling of the earth. The first time they sang it I came into being."

Timbre reaches the bottom of the hill and begins crossing the clearing towards the party. "Ages later the elves came and settled in their village. When the Shahalesti elves first invaded the forest Anyariel fought them, and when she could she came to rest beneath my tree. We came to love each other. When she left I gave her a piece of myself, a branch from my tree that become a living blade in her hand. My lover went on to lead the forces of Innenotdar as they drove the Shahalesti out."

Timbre is stunningly beautiful. You realize she's made out of wood, but still she's got something ... it's hard to explain. It breaks your heart to see her engulfed in flames. Her surface is charred and blackened. Her face is hard and set against the constant pain.

"Many years later a strange creature entered the forest. It was a terrible thing, an amorphous beast of indomitable life. Again Anyariel led the fight. She pinned it to the bottom of Lake Seela, but not before it killed her. We built a shrine to her, in hopes that in another time of need the shrine would call to her spirit. But when the Shahalesti came again and the forest started burning she did not appear."

Timbre stops directly in front of the party. "In that shrine we put the one part of her the beast did not destroy: a length of her beautiful hair. Give it to me now, halfling."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

Shaylir cowers a but holding the hair close. "But... but," she stammers looking first to Liiros than to Hollister, her eyes asking what it is she should do. 

"We came here to stop the fire, to free everyone. Please won't you help us?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2011)

Hollister nods at the halfling. "Give her the hair." He turns his smoky grey eyes upon Timbre. "We do this in hopes that you'll aid us in our endeavors to free this place of the fires of Indomitability."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 7, 2011)

Shaylir timidly holds out the lock of hair, her hands trembling a bit.


----------



## pneumatik (Feb 8, 2011)

Timbre takes the lock of hair from Shaylir. Timbre's flames don't harm the hair, and it stands out as the single item you've seen in days that's been untouched by heat and fire. She holds the lock in both hands and looks at it, standing immobile. Flames flicker around you. The burning forest pops and crackles.

After an indeterminate amount of time Timbre drops to one knee and looks at Shaylir. Her face has softened. "Innenotdar and the seela are bound to me," she says to Shaylir. "As long as I live, they will live. There is nothing left that can save the forest now. The same creature that keeps the forest from fully dying also keeps the fires from burning out. If it is freed from the bottom of the lake everything dies. Including me.

"There is one other possibility. The living blade I gave to Anyariel. It is part of me, and if it survives then so will Innenotdar. It was bonded to Anyariel, and that bond kept the blade alive while she lived. Now, like the rest of the forest, it's kept alive by that creature. If someone draws that blade from the creature they can choose to bond with it, like Anyariel did. That will keep the blade alive as long as they live, and if the blade lives, Innenotdar will live.

"That is the most I can do to help you and your friends, halfling. Please kill that creature."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

Tears well in Shaylir's eyes as she listens. The dryad may appear to have given up but the halfling senses the hope still down deep and it moves her. 

"I will," Shaylir says with a sniffle than wipes at her nose. Turning back she walks past the group. Then looking back she sees them as they truly are... heroes all. It was told to her in a dream that the fire stag would fall before this group, and The Green Man has ever been good and truthful to her.

Shaylir dabs at her tear filled eyes as she looks at each of them. "Come on everyone, old Fire Face is about to have a bad day."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2011)

Hollister strokes his goatee as he ponders. "My understanding is that Indomitability and this living blade are at the bottom of the lake...how are we supposed to reach them to retrieve the blade?"


----------



## pneumatik (Feb 11, 2011)

Tiljann meets you when you get back to the seela village. "I'm glad you guys made it back. Timbre's grove is really dangerous. What happened?" After you explain, she says, "Wow, so you're really going after the stag? Just be careful. There are underwater ogres living in caves on the bottom of the lake. They're pretty territorial and I think the stag's pinned near their caves, a couple hundred feet out."

You look out at the lake. It's a patch of serenity in the conflagration of the forest. The seela maintain flaming underbrush at the edge of the water, possibly to stop the ogres Tiljann mentioned. The only gap is where the White River enters the lake in the middle of the village.

"Whew. And here I was thinking that if we could just get to some water this would get easier," Torrent says.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2011)

Hollister surveys the lake with his eyes, stroking his goatee, as is his habit when he is thinking upon something. "Again, I must voice my concerns. How is it that we are supposed to reach the bottom of the lake? It seems to me that our task has become even more difficult, now that we know that aquatic ogres make the lake their home."


*Knowledge: Nature check to determine what Hollister knows of ogres, especially those of the aquatic type.*


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

"Misdirection." Shaylir states simply. "We draw the ogres out and away while a few of us go and get the sword."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2011)

"And are you to swim to the lake's bottom, little one?" asks Hollister, raising an eyebrow as he considers the halfling's words.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

_*gulp*_

"No," Shaylir says stepping away from the water. "But I could summon a few big fish to draw the ogres away. They are probably as hungry as everyone else we have met here."

She smiles showing her amazing dimples and rounded cheeks. "But these fish will bite back if them ogres try to eat them. _heh heh_."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2011)

"Indeed," says Hollister. "Can you perhaps summon a creature capable of recovering the living blade from the fire stag?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

"No sorry," she says then smiles up at the mage. 

In mock seriousness she says, "I don't think The Green Man would approve if we had his creatures do all the work. We'll need to get are hands dirty and our feet wet it seems."


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 12, 2011)

Liiros is disturbed by Timbre's description of what happened, and remains silent until the group returns to the village.  Perhaps he should have studied more history.  He did not recall Shahalesti making war upon Innenotdar, let alone having anything to do with the fire here.  Perhaps it was the dryad's madness speaking, or lies and misunderstandings.  Whatever the case, Liiros was here now and needed to do something about the fiery curse before he could continue his mission for the sake of Shahalesti and the Aquilline Cross.

"I share Hollister's concerns about swimming to the bottom of the lake.......I certainly can't swim in this armor, and I have only had the opportunity to go swimming a few times before, so I am hardly qualified for this.  The underwater ogres are a major threat, and I do not know how we could fight them or distract them long enough to retrieve Anyariel's sword and escape the lake, to better fight them on land.  Still, if we intend to follow this course, I will attempt to swim unarmored alongside whoever else is going, to retrieve the wooden sword.  Let us hope that the ogres are easily distracted."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 12, 2011)

Shaylir looks out at the water, a pull at her she doesn't understand tugs at her. They group is so close but they can't hope to do all of this but, The Green Man...

She looks down at Fritiz "The Green Man isn't here but those he showed us are. They can do it Fritiz I'm sure they can." she says squatting down to hold the fox tightly. 

_{{ They can beat the fire stag they just need a little help. Maybe that's why The Green Man sent me to them. }}_ she thinks. 

As the others continue to discuss who shoul wait and who should swim down to find the fire stag Shaylir moves slowly towards the water.

"Green Man please guide me. Please show me he way." she whispers her holy symbol starting to glow softly. Casts Detect Magic (dur: 3 min.)

"Green Man please protect me. Please defend me from this evil." she whispers a toe touching the water. Casts Protection from evil (dur: 3 min.)

The holy symbol flares as Shaylir dives into the water. Activate Pearl of Power to gain Pro Evil back.

** SPLASH **

OOC: Swim +0; CON 12

[sblock=stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19 (21 vs Evil which ogres are by default - )
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

 Dagger = +3 to hit,  (+2 BAB, +1 size) - 1d3/19-20x2

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds (2/2) - 1d8+4
2- Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Feb 12, 2011)

[sblock=Liiros]Shahalesti actually has a pretty aggressive history. It's made war on its elven neighbors a decent amount, usually on the basis that there should be a single united elven nation in the area. It's not constant war, but when a single king can rule Shahalesti for several hundred years it starts to become clear that the last couple of kings (at least) have felt they should probably rule all the elven lands in the area.

That's not to say Shahalesti, or its current king Shaladel, aren't noble or never do good things. Shahalesti is still full of high culture and enlightenment. From the Shahalesti perspective the wars are almost never initiated by them. But they have fought with their neighbors a lot, and their non-elven neighbors are rarely really treated like equals.
[/sblock]

"Hmmm ... Well, there's a lot of wood around here. Maybe if we put it in the lake it'll stop burning, and then we could tie a bunch of it together and make a sort-of raft," Torrent says. She starts looking at the burning sticks and branches around the edge of the lake. 

Shaylir jumps into the water. It's clear she doesn't have a lot of experience swimming, but so far she manages to not drown in the shallow water.

"Whoah, Shaylir, wait, what ... okay, so I guess it's go time." Torrent drops her shield. "I'm going in. Maybe someone can push this burning wood into the water? Um, yeah." She starts wading into the murky ash-covered water after Shaylir.

*OOC: check the ooc thread plz*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2011)

"What the deuce?" Hollister is taken aback as the halfling leaps into the lake and begins to swim. Seeing Torrent follow, and hearing her words, the mage shakes his head but begins to haul burning branches from the shoreline and into the lake. He wasn't concerned about being burned...his ring seemed to provide him protection against ordinary flames. And being that he was stronger than the average wizardly type, he made sure that the wood he was hauling into the lake was large enough to be of use.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 13, 2011)

Shaylir starts swimming towards the center of the lake. She doggy paddles her way through the murky waters focusing here attention back and forth trying to locate something magical.

[sblock=OOC] If/when Shaylir locates magic under the water she will swim till she is on top of it(then I'll post next action). I figure the sword pinning the stag must be magical? Timbre said something about having to bond to it. That is something I would like for Shaylir -the little druid bonding to a wooden sword. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Likewise, I am not a great swimmer and actually feel a little uncomfortable about confronting some demonic entity along with a number of aquatic ogres at the bottom of a lake. On the plus side, I might be able to do something about those ogres, at least some of them, and maybe have them fight on our side instead of us. I will see how this works out,”_ says the telepath. For now, she remains on the edge of the lake, watching the water intently.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

Hollister curses as he continues to drag large branches of wood into the lake. "If she can lure the ogres to us, than my powers shall be of some use in fighting them as well."


----------



## pneumatik (Feb 15, 2011)

Arshen helps Liiros out of his banded mail armor while Hollister shoves burning branches into the lake. It takes some additional effort to fully submerge them, but once they are they stop burning. Soon Liiros and Arshen are wading into the lake surrounded by buoyant branches. Arshen grabs a bundle under his arms. "I'm properly prepared for outdoor adventuring, so I don't need help swimming. I suspect our tiny headstrong companion may need some help keeping her head above water, though," he says.

Looking ahead, Shaylir is indeed having a little trouble swimming. Torrent is staying with her and pulling her up when she goes under. The two are about sixty feet from shore. Hollister and Lytha watch them anxiously from the shore.

[sblock=the situation]
Torrent and Shaylir are out in front, sixty feet from shore.
Liiros and Arshen are behind, having waded five to ten feet out.
Hollister and Lytha are right at the edge of the lake.
Swimming is pretty slow. It's obvious to Lytha and Hollister will have a minute or two before the swimmers get anywhere.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2011)

There is little for Hollister to do, except stand quietly next to Lyra and watch his companions in the water.


*AC16 (mage armor, 4 hour duration), HP21/21
*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Ray of Frost x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, magic Missile, grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Glitterdust x2 + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 16, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros attempts to follow the others going underwater, once unarmored, just in case.  He leaves his shield, his longsword, and the old greatsword with his armor, but takes along his dagger and silvered short sword, each sheathed for now.

[sblock=ooc]I assume the lake is "calm water" for DC 10 Swim checks?  If not, Liiros might turn back after his first attempt to swim out after Shaylir and Torrent.

Liiros has ranks in the Swim skill, but only a total modifier of +4 unarmored and unshielded.  Until combat that should suffice, and if he gets in trouble underwater, he'll just start swimming for the surface as quickly as he can, knowing that he's never fought anything underwater before and only had a few swimming lessons during childhood.

He won't be able to use any Stone Dragon maneuvers/stances underwater, but he should be alright as long as he doesn't drown.  [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Feb 18, 2011)

Liiros and Arshen catch up with Torrent and Shaylir and the four continue swimming out together. Soon the four can see a warm and fiery glow through the layer of ash on the lake surface up ahead. It could easily be the light of a large stag made of fire pinned to the lake bed. But before you can reach it the water surface ahead of you is disturbed by something below the surface, and you see one or two vague shapes moving below you in the murky water.

Everyone roll initiative. Everyone who gets at least a 12 should post their actions.


[sblock=ooc]Arshen, Torrent, Shaylir, and Liiros are out about 75 feet away from the shore. Lytha and Hollister are at the water's edge. The lake water is calm. Remember that you can hold you breath for a number of rounds equal to your constitution if you're fighting.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2011)

Hollister watches his companions in the lake. "Not as far out as I would have thought, but still beyond the range of most of my magics." he says quietly.




*AC16 (mage armor, 4 hour duration), HP21/21
*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Ray of Frost x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, magic Missile, grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Glitterdust x2 + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

"There it is! There it is! The fire stag, see it?" Shaylir says excitedly bobbing in the water for a moment. She looks down to see if she can see the wooden sword but instead sees the large shadowy shapes swimming down below.

"I think the ogres are there too." she says before concentrating and praying to The Green Man under her breath.

Hearing Shaylir's voice and not really knowing what is going on Fritz starts to run back and forth along the shore barking and yipping at the swimmers.

[sblock=Actions] Full round - lose Stand the Heat to spontaneously cast Summon Nature's Ally 1 [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 18, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros says quietly _"Danger..."_ as he takes a deep breath, unsheathes his dagger, and dunks his head below the surface, forcing himself to dive about a foot or half a foot under.  He closes his eyes at first and pinches his nose, until underwater, then takes a look for any approaching threats, so he can strike when they get close enough.
[sblock=ooc]Initiative 13
1d20+1=13 

Liiros draws his dagger while taking a deep breath and diving just below the surface, enough to get a better look at whatever's approaching underwater, and readies an action to stab the first enemy to get within reach.  If he does get the chance to use that readied attack, the attack roll will be a 22 for 6 damage.
1d20+6=22, 1d4+2=6 

I forgot to have him ready different maneuvers before going in the water, but it wouldn't make much difference given how few he knows.

Granted maneuvers are #5, #4, and #1, so Stone Bones, Shield Block, and Charging Minotaur.
1d5=5, 1d5=1, 1d5=4, 1d5=5, 1d5=3, 1d5=4, 1d5=5, 1d5=2, 1d5=2 

Liiros' Status:
HP 32 / 32
AC 11, touch 11, flat-footed 11 (currently unarmored and unshielded)
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Shield Block, Stone Bones
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Shield Block (4), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (5), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day, Vital Recovery feat 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 18, 2011)

*Lytha*

OOC: Initiative


----------



## pneumatik (Feb 20, 2011)

Seeing movement and suspecting the worst of it, Shaylir begins summoning an animal to assist.

Liiros takes a deep breath and dives down towards the movement. The murky water blurs anything more than five feet away, and makes it impossible to see beyond twenty feet. He immediately finds two large poles with spear tips pointing up at the party. He follows them down and sees the two creatures holding them. They're both eight feet tall and rippling with muscles. They each have four stubby tusks sticking out of their mouths and their skin is mottled and rough. They remind him of ogres with gills on their necks and webbing between their toes and fingers.

Inside the reach of their longspears (or so Liiros now considers the spears) Liiros stabs at one of them with his dagger while he's still above them. He connects, impaling one of the ogres on the shoulder.

The stabbed ogre drops his longspear, creates a little space from Liiros, and swings a webbed fist at Liiros. It goes wide.

The other ogre swims away from Liiros and stabs up at Torrent through the murky water, impaling her in the leg for 7 damage.

"Let's play a little bit more fair. Wait a sec, Arshen," Torrent says. She calls on Osprem to _enlarge_ Arshen. Once enlarged Arshen slips under the surface towards the other ogre. The murky water hides his approach enough that he can approach unhindered. He stomps at the second ogre's head from above, smashing it for nine damage.

Now everyone can go.

[sblock=ooc and dice explantion]Depth underwater will be measured from the bottom of the five-foot cube people are in. Essentially, from PC's feet (assuming their standing upright).

Liiros is 15 feet underwater above and 10 feet away from an ogre (so within it's reach but not adjacent). Arshen, enlarged, is 10 feet under water and above the other ogre. This is their first round underwater. Torrent and Shaylir are on the surface above them.

The rules aren't exactly clear on how fast you sink if you voluntarily fail a swim check. I'll assume you can sink at 1/2 speed, 10 or 15 feet as a move action, depending on your normal movement speed. Realize that getting back up to the surface will be harder.

Underwater there's partial concealment (20% miss chance) for things 10, 15, and 20 feet away. Anything closer than 10 feet is unconcealed and you can't see beyond 20 feet.

When I first start rolling dice I thought merrow (aquatic ogres) got two claw attacks. They don't, so I used the second attack roll for the second merrow's longspear attack. Then the second ogre had to choose between attacking Arshen or Torrent.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2011)

"Well, something is certainly going on," says Hollister, watching his companions in the water.




*AC16 (mage armor, 4 hour duration), HP21/21

Ready action to cast a spell should one of the ogres become visible.*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Ray of Frost x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, magic Missile, grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Glitterdust x2 + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 20, 2011)

Shaylir finishes her spell and a sleek grey porpoise appears in the water beside the little halfling. She smiles wide eyed as the creature bobs in the water.

Then Shaylir calls upon another of her abilities grant to her by The Green Man and starts to speak in the porpoises clicking, keying tongue. 

"I'm so sorry to bring you into this but the need is great." She points to the bright spot at the bottom of the murky water. "Please take me there." She says climbing onto the animals back, grabbing a firm hold of it's fin. "And as fast as you can."

[sblock=Actions] Shaylir- 
Standard: Speak with animals
Move: Mount porpoise.

Porpoise -
Double Move towards Fire Stag. [/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
Porpoise swim speed is 80' (it may run as long as it moves in a straight line)
Strength is 11 (Shaylir and gear weighs 51+lbs) = Medium load
Shaylir Ride check is +3 [/sblock]
 
[sblock=stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19 (21 vs Evil)
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

 Dagger = +3 to hit,  (+2 BAB, +1 size) - 1d3/19-20x2

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds (2/2) - 1d8+4
2- Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 0/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2011)

*OOC: Sweet plan, Holyman! I'd give you some experience, but I have to spread it around a bit more first.*


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 23, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros continues to hold his breath and tries to swim a little closer, diving a bit for another stab at the aquatic ogre.  This thrust isn't quite as swift or graceful as the last one, but not bad, either.  Still, the elven warrior can't help but wish he could fight this beast properly with a sword, on land.......and armored in more than just his trousers and tunic.  He thinks a silent prayer to Corellon for strength to prevail in this awkward battle undersea.

[sblock=ooc]Apparently I need to spread some XP around too before I can do that.   Ah well.

Granted maneuver this round is #2, Crusader's Strike.
1d5=2, 1d5=3, 1d5=5, 1d5=5, 1d5=3 

Liiros tries to descend a little bit to stab at the same merrow again with his dagger.  Should probably get a +1 circumstance bonus on the attack roll for higher ground, but I won't factor that in since it's the DM's call.  If Liiros hits, he channels 2 points of healing into Torrent through Martial Spirit (range 30 ft.) if possible.  I got a 15 to-hit for 4 damage.
1d20+6=15, 1d4+2=4 

No point in using Crusader's Strike right now since it's healing range is only 10 feet, and it seems that Arshen and Torrent are further from Liiros than that.

Liiros' Status:
HP 32 / 32
AC 11, touch 11, flat-footed 11 (currently unarmored and unshielded)
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Shield Block, Stone Bones, Crusader's Strike
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Shield Block (4), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (5), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day, Vital Recovery feat 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2011)

*Lytha*

Lytha delays for now.


----------



## pneumatik (Feb 24, 2011)

Shaylir speaks with her summoned porpoise. "Please take me there," she says climbing onto the animal's back, grabbing a firm hold of it's fin. "And as fast as you can." The animal darts away towards the burning stag. Even through the murk Shaylir can see it for the entire thirty foot approach. The creature is a large stag pinned on its side to the lake bottom. Its flesh flickers with flames that send up occasional spurts of steam. Pinning the creature is a greatsword carved from wood. Despite passing completely through the creature it's still struggling to escape.

The porpoise stops right next to the pinned stag. The water's warm but not dangerously so. "Oooohhh," the porpoise says to Shaylir. "Okay, now what?"

Liiros swims closer to his ogre and again stabs at it. Connecting is tough, but swimming above it gives him an edge and he drives the dagger into its shoulder again.

"Well, something's definitely going on," Hollister says to Lytha. She doesn't reply.

The ogre under Liiros swims up and next to him. It swings a webbed fist, hitting Liiros for six subdual damage.

The ogre under Arshen also swims up, but Arshen's new size keeps the ogre from being next to him. It punches him for six subdual damage.

Arshen unleashes a flurry of attacks in response. He connects once for 13 damage.

Liiros and Arshen seem to be holding their own, so Torrent takes a deep breath and swims down near to Shaylir.


Everyone can go again.

[sblock=ooc]Shaylir, Torrent, and the porpoise are near the pinned stag 100 feet from the shore. Torrent a couple squares away but can close with a single move. They're all on the bottom 20 ft. below the surface.

Liiros, Arshen, and the two aquatic ogres are all about 75 feet from the shore. Liiros and his ogre are both 15-20 feet below the surface. Arshen is only partially submerged and his ogre is fully submerged but near the surface.

Hollister and Lytha are ashore. The only person they can see now is Arshen.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 24, 2011)

Shaylir round cheeks puffed out on her little face looks up to see Torrent nearby. In the light of the blazing stag the little halfling points at the wooden sword and then makes a pulling up motion with both her fist together in front of her. 

To the porpoise's question she kitters out "Go help them fight," bubbles escaping as she clicks off the words and pointing towards where the others are fighting the ogres.

The porpoise circles the druidess once than beelines into the fight slamming it's round head into one of the ogre's backs.

Shaylir swims the few feet to the sword and waits for Torrent to come help her try and unpin the great beast.

[sblock=Actions] Shaylir - 
Try to pull the stag free of where it is pinned. Shaylir isn't very strong so hoping for an aid another attempt from Torrent. You can roll whatever checks. 

Also swims a few feet is me wishing to take a 5' step to have a full round action available if that is needed.

Porpoise - 
Charges ogre Arshen is fighting. I will roll with no additional modifiers (in case he can't charge) but hoping to give him and Arshen flanking.So I'm hoping for a +4 to the roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 25, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros struggles to hold his breath when punched, but uses his training to overcome the pain and stab again at the aquatic ogre's chest or shoulder.

He uses one of the techniques Corellon has shown him in his nightly trances, channeling vigor into his body to quell the pain as he drives his dagger all the way up to the hilt in the ogre's shoulder......but given the ogre's size, the dagger isn't big enough to reach its vitals from here.

Liiros pushes free with some effort, tugging the dagger out of the fresh wound he just delivered, with blood pouring out and adding a red mist to the water between elf and ogre.
[sblock=ooc]Need to find someone else outside this thread deserving XP.....just haven't been active elsewhere on the forums lately.

Steely Resolve doesn't delay nonlethal damage, it seems, so I won't get Furious Counterstrike bonuses yet.  Ah well.  Liiros initiates Crusader's Strike with this attack to heal the damage he took, while channeling his 2 points of Martial Spirit healing to Arshen.  I scored a 23 to-hit for 6 damage to the ogre, and Liiros heals 6 damage himself.
1d20+6=23, 1d4+2=6, 1d6+4=6 

Granted maneuver will be Mountain Hammer, and next round he'll recover maneuvers.

Liiros' Status:
HP 32 / 32
AC 11, touch 11, flat-footed 11 (currently unarmored and unshielded)
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Shield Block, Stone Bones, Crusader's Strike*EXPENDED, Mountain Hammer
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Shield Block (4), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (5), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day, Vital Recovery feat 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2011)

Realizing that the Fire Stag may be freed if his companions are successful in their endeavor to recover the sword from the lake bottom, Hollister turns toward Lyra. He speaks the words of a spell, and then extends a hand to touch her. It would have probably made more sense to cast the spell upon one of his warrior companions, but unfortunately they were all in the lake, far outside of his ability to reach.

Knowing that he may only have a few moments to prepare, the mage then draws one of his wands from its holder on his belt.


*AC16 (mage armor, 4 hour duration), HP21/21

Cast Resist Energy: Fire on Lyra. Draw Wand of Shield. *

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Ray of Frost x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, magic Missile, grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Glitterdust x2 + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 25, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Thank you! Hopefully, they can lure the beast out of the water. My ice rays should hurt it well enough,”_ Lytha says, still waiting for something to emerge from the lake.


----------



## pneumatik (Feb 26, 2011)

Shaylir grabs the hilt of the wooden greatsword and braces herself to pull it out. Then she looks at Torrent and gestures for help.

At Shaylir's direction the summoned porpoise charges at Arshen's orgre. It slams into the monster's back for 5 points of damage.

Liiros stabs the ogre he's fighting with the dagger again, this time for 6 points of damage.

Hollister casts a spell to protect Lytha from the burning stag, should it appear, and draws a wand.

The ogre fighting Liiros swings at him again. The webbed fist misses.

The ogre fighting Arshen comes up out of the water with a mighty overhand swing that also misses.

Arshen counters with a flurry of fists, elbows, and headbutts, pummeling the monster about his head and neck. When he's done it goes limp, floating face down in the water.

Torrent grabs the greatsword with Shaylir and together they pull. It doesn't budge. Torrent looks at Shaylir questioningly.

Everyone can go again.

[sblock=Lytha]I know Lytha had a readied action go attack the first visible ogre, but I couldn't find any power of hers that would do damage and could reach the merrow. Then Arshen killed it, so anything Lytha did that didn't do damage wouldn't really matter. So I just skipped Lytha's readied action to keep things moving.[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]Arshen is floating on the surface next to a dead ogre. Liiros is 15 feet underwater next to an ogre. There's a porpoise with them that will disappear soon. They're all 75 feet from shore. Torrent and Shaylir are on the lake bottom next to the pinned flaming stag. Hollister and Lytha are on shore.
Also, I'm posting a couple of questions in the OOC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

The little halfling tries her hardest again praying to The Green Man and pulling with all her might. 

[sblock=OOC] Ok if I got it right we are 30' under and that means it would take 3 rounds to get back to the surface (taking 10 on swim checks). Shaylir will try every round till she has three left before needing air than she will head to the surface and go to plan B (plan B = Liiros and her Bull's STR spell ) 

Porpoise attacks before fading away. Again will not add in modifiers just in case. Darn no crit but max damage I'll take it. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 2, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros somehow manages to evade the aquatic ogre's clumsy fist, his lithe but well-muscled elven frame far shorter and thinner than the ogre.  The elven squire then moves in to stab at the aquatic ogre's chest, not quite as deftly as last time but still a powerful thrust with the dagger.  More blood clouds the water around him.

Liiros silently prays again to Corellon Larethian, Creator and Protector of All Elves, to guide his blade just a little longer and keep the ogre off-balance.....his deep cuts must surely be wearing it down, given how much it flails about.  He continues holding his breath and trying to stay afloat during the struggle.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay, got sidetracked on Monday and Tuesday, and was super-tired over the weekend.  Also, a few really frustrating Marks in FF13 that I just can't beat, keeping me distracted the past two days. *shakes fist*

Stabbing at the ogre again with my mighty dagger!   Got a 17 to-hit for 6 damage.  At this point I probably don't have a height advantage in the water so I'm not factoring in any circumstance modifiers.  Liiros tries to keep afloat in a decent position to fight the aquatic ogre without sinking below it.
1d20+6=17, 1d4+2=6

Using Martial Spirit on a successful hit to heal Arshen for 2 HP. 

Granted maneuvers at the end of my turn are #3, #4, and #5, so Mountain Hammer, Shield Block, and Stone Bones.
1d5=3, 1d5=4, 1d5=5, 1d5=5, 1d5=3 

Liiros' Status:
HP 32 / 32
AC 11, touch 11, flat-footed 11 (currently unarmored and unshielded)
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: Shield Block, Stone Bones, Mountain Hammer
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Shield Block (4), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (5), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day, Vital Recovery feat 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2011)

Hollister uses a charge from his wand to _shield_ himself with a cloak of mystical energy. It may be a waste, but the fire mage considered it prudent since he didn't know what would happen when his companions got a hold of the wooden sword. Having used it, he secures the wand back into its proper place.


*OOC: Cast shield from wand of shield. Put wand away.

AC20, HP 21/21*

Magical Effects Active
Mage Armor, 4 hour duration
Resist Energy: Fire (on Lyra), r 2 of 400
Shield, r 1 of 10[/b]


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 3, 2011)

Not wanting to stop after just one try, Shaylir motions to Torrent for help before trying to pull the sword out again. Torrent swims over and helps, but the sword still won't budge. She shakes her head, points up and swims to the surface.

Shaylir's summoned porpoise slams into the back of the remaining ogre and disappears.

Then Liiros stabs at it, opening another dagger wound in its flesh. The monster goes slack and begins to slowly float to the surface.

Arshen dives below the surface and searches for Liiros. When he finds him he helps them both get back to the surface.

Back ashore, Hollister protects himself with a magical _shield_


We can drop out of combat rounds now, at least briefly.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2011)

Shaylir tries one last time on her own before heading to the surface...

Her little head bobs up out of the water and she gasps taking in the sweet air that only has a slight tinge of smoke near the lake.

"It' not working," she pouts. And then looks about. "The ogres? Where are they?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2011)

Seeing Shaylir's head surface, Hollister smiles. "Well, at least our companions seem to be alright thus far."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 3, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Yes, it seems so. However, ‘not working’ does not sound all too good...”_ Lytha says, still not quite wanting to jump into the water as well.


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 4, 2011)

Arshen and Liiros bob to the surface and swim over to Shaylir and Torrent. "We sent those two monsters to their well-deserved watery grave," Arshen says.

"So this sword is really stuck," Torrent says. "I can cast _bull's strength_ on one of us. Arshen, you should stay big for a little bit longer and Osprem can help me pull, so that leaves Shaylir and Liiros. I'm sorry, little one, but if there's any chance we'll have to fight that thing down there I think the spell will help Liiros more." She looks at Shaylir for approval.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

"Oh yes, yes please do," Shaylir says happily. "I was thinking the same thing. I'll watch and warn the others." she says pointing towards the shore. "If the stag comes their way or summon a big mean shark if it attacks all of you."

She waits till Torrent has cast the spell and then watches as the three of them descend to the stag once more.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 5, 2011)

Liiros comes up for air, taking a few much-needed deep breaths.

Then he replies "Yes, we should hurry and try to remove the sword, now that the ogres are slain.  Arshen and I likely have the best chance of pulling the sword free.  Arshen should dive and try first, while he still has Osprem's boon of ogrish size.  I will follow as soon as Torrent invokes her next spell.  If we manage to pull the sword free, we should swim for shore as quickly as possible.  We cannot fight properly underwater."


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 7, 2011)

"You take lead on the first pull, Liiros. I'll take lead on the second, then you lead the rest." Torrent treads water while she calls on Osprem to enhance Liiros' strength, as well as to guide his next action. "Okay, let's go." With some effort the three dive to the bottom of the lake and grab the embedded sword. Torrent and Arshen start to tug on it.

[sblock=ooc]Liiros has _bull's strength_ for a +4 enhancement bonus to strength and _guidance_ for a +1 competence bonus on one action (like the STR check to pull out the sword). You have +4 from some fantastic _aid-another_s, plus whatever _bull's strength_ and _guidance _gives you.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2011)

Hollister waits patiently as he once again sees his companions dive under the surface of the lake.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Waiting on [MENTION=13966]Arkhandus[/MENTION] and the anticipation is killing me. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 10, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros nods and dives down with Arshen and Torrent, seeking out the fiery stag and finding the wooden sword impaling it.  The elven squire grabs hold of the hilt as firmly as he can and waits for the other two to grab hold, then he kicks powerfully and pulls with all his might, magically-augmented muscles straining against the sword and churning waters to rip the sword out of the flaming stag......

[sblock=ooc]Oops, got too caught up in dealing with annoying junk over the weekend and forgot to check here again on Monday.

But I got an awesome roll here!  28 total on my Strength check to pull out the wooden sword!
1d20+4+4+1=28 

If he manages to yank it free, Liiros just keeps kicking with his legs to swim toward the surface......then swim toward the shore if he has the chance before everything goes pear-shaped or something.[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 11, 2011)

The sword comes free in Liiros' hands. The stag roars and launches itself up to the surface. It ignores Shaylir and looks towards the shore.

On the shore Lytha and Hollister see the stag erupt out of the murky lake 100 feet away. The Song of Forms falters when the singing seela see the stag from the top of their tower. It looks at them as if it's daring them to continue. They do.  "That's it! The abomination! It's here! Sing! C'mon, sing!" Tiljann shouts at the seela standing on the shore.



We're back in initiative. Every should take their turn now. Lytha and Hollister, if you had a ready action that could effect the stag from 100 feet away you can take it.

[sblock=ooc]The stag is on the surface 100 feet out from shore. Shaylir's on the surface right next to it. Torrent, Liiros, and Arshen are 20 feet down underneath it.

So far the stag is the only enemy, so I still think it's not worth the effort of doing a map.

Liiros: You know the sword is awesome, somehow. Unless you don't want it to, the sword will become a medium-sized longsword on your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Shaylir looks in awe at the fire stag as it surfaces. Then the shock wears off and she shrieks with glee. "Yes! They have the sword!" she says then yells to the shore.* "They have the sword!"*

Looking at the stag she splashes water at the beast, "Shoo now! Go away you are free. Go back to the forest and leave everyone alone."

The halfling then starts her doggy paddling back to shore.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 11, 2011)

*Lytha*

Lytha, seeing the stag emerge from the lake, watches the burning beast, but does not act, yet.


OOC: Ready Action: Ice Ray on the stag, if it looks like it moves closer to attack anyone...


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 11, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros swims as quickly as he can towards the surface, angling away from the fiery stag to come up beside Shaylir and catch his breath.  Then he tries to take a swing at the fiery stag that was the source of his current troubles with this blasted fire-forest.......

[sblock=ooc]So should we roll new initiatives, or keep the old ones?

Granted maneuvers are #2, #1, and #5, so Charging MInotaur, Crusader's Strike, and Stone Bones.
1d5=2, 1d5=1, 1d5=5, 1d5=1, 1d5=1 

I don't think Liiros can swim fast enough to attack the fire-stag in the same round as he surfaces, but he will take a swipe at the fire-stag if he can, using the wooden longsword.  If so, he gets a 17 to-hit for 7 damage, plus whatever attack or damage modifiers the wooden sword may have.  Liiros will channel 2 HP worth of healing into Arshen again with Martial Spirit if he hits.
1d20+6=17, 1d8+2=7 

EDIT: I forgot that Torrent cast Bull's Strength on Liiros.......so make that a 19 to-hit for 9 damage.

Liiros' Status:
HP 32 / 32
AC 11, touch 11, flat-footed 11 (currently unarmored and unshielded)
Bull's Strength currently active from Torrent
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike, Stone Bones
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Shield Block (4), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (5), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day, Vital Recovery feat 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2011)

Seeing the Fire Stag erupt from the lake, Hollister takes a few steps back away from the shoreline. But instead of casting a spell, he merely readies himself, waiting for the creature to come closer.


*AC20, HP 21/21

Ready Action: Cast spell when the Fire Stag gets near him.

Magical Effects Active
Mage Armor, 4 hour duration
Resist Energy: Fire (on Lyra), r 5ish of 400
Shield, r 4ish of 10*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Ray of Frost x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, magic Missile, grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Glitterdust x2 + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 13, 2011)

Seeing the stag surface, Shaylir urges it to leave and begins paddling towards the shore.

Liiros, Torrent, and Arshen swim towards the surface.

On the shore, Lytha and Hollister eye the stag warily and ready to attack it.

Ignoring everyone in the lake, the stag swims towards the singing seela. A few additional seela have joined Tiljann and the three on the tower in singing the Song of Forms, but most of them just stare mutely at the flaming stag.

[sblock=lots of info here]There's no need to roll for new initiatives. The stag took an action, so now everyone can go.

Arshen, Liiros, and Torrent are 5 feet underwater and 95 feet from shore. Shaylir is 90 feet from shore. The stag is now 75 feet from shore.

Your swim your speed is 1/4 normal, so if you have a speed of 30 you can go 15 feet with a full round action. I'm not going to bother with swim checks, but you'll still move pretty slow. For folks on the bottom of the lake by where the stag was, it'll take a full round plus a move action to get to the surface.

Thanee, don't forget that energy ray is close range and the stag is currently 100 feet away. I'm assuming Thanee won't want to fire when she knows the power won't reach.

Liiros, you can't get an attack in on the Stag as it goes past you, nor can you get close enough to attack in a move action this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2011)

Hollister puts his hands to his mouth, and calls to the Fire Stag. "Ho, Indomitability...you have been freed from your prison. It is time for you to return to your home."


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 13, 2011)

[sblock=Hollister]Hollister should roll a diplomacy check for his friendly suggestion to the stag.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 14, 2011)

OOC: Yeah, that makes it kinda useless... but Lytha was readying on when it would attack her or her allies, which should be within her range (at least Hollister is for sure), so it did still make sense to do so; esp. since she doesn't really have a long range weapon, other than her crossbow, which probably won't be too effective.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 15, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel, Crusader of Corellon Larethian*

Liiros keeps swimming, surfacing as soon as he can and then heading towards the group at the shore.  After surfacing and taking a few breaths, the elf calls out "Hey!  You're free now, Indomitability, so go away!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2011)

*OOC: Haha, diplomacy from Hollister? 

Although 13 is good enough for an aid another if somebody else is more diplomatically inclined.*


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 17, 2011)

The stag continues to swim towards the shore, showing no reaction to the shouting of various party members.

[sblock=Several rounds in here]Swimming is kinda boring. Swimming 30 feet (two rounds) in one week is _really_ boring. So since the stag's just going to swim straight for the shore, let's get through all those rounds at once. The stag swims 25 feet in a round. It's 100 feet from shore, so in four rounds it will reach the shore. Everyone has those four rounds to act before anything of real interest happens. Please post what you're doing for those rounds, even if you're just standing around waiting for the stag to reach you. I'll assume Liiros spends the four rounds swimming towards the shore, but I don't know what anyone else is doing.

For reference, the stag's location at the end of each round:
Round 1: 75 feet from shore
Round 2: 50 feet from shore
Round 3: 25 feet from shore
Round 4: Just walking out of the water.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

"Why is he headed towards the village?" Shaylir shouts to the others as she slowly falls behind.

[sblock=Actions]Swim 10' per round (taking 10) so Shaylir reaches shore round 10. [/sblock]

[Sblock=OOC] I would summon another dolphin but I have (and thus Shaylir does to by default ) a bad feeling about this, and think I should keep the spells left handy.

Also by the time she reaches shore here Detect Magic and Pro Evil will have only a few rounds left (5-6 I think, but DM's call)[/Sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19 (21 vs Evil)
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

 Dagger = +3 to hit,  (+2 BAB, +1 size) - 1d3/19-20x2

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds (2/2) - 1d8+4
2- Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 0/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2011)

Hollister steps boldly in front of the Fire Stag as it emerges from the lake, his loaded crossbow in hands, but not aimed in a threatening manner. "Indomitability, you are free, as per our agreement." Suddenly, the fire mage remembers Idomitability's words from their first meeting. "You intend to slay the Seela, and silence their song," he states flatly. "Let us speak to them instead. Let us resolve this peacefully."


*AC20, HP 21/21

Magical Effects Active
Mage Armor, 4 hour duration
Resist Energy: Fire (on Lyra), r 9 of 400
Shield, r 8 of 10*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Ray of Frost x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, magic Missile, grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Glitterdust x2 + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 17, 2011)

*Lytha*

Lytha accompanies Hollister, as he moves to intercept the stag from where he will emerge from the lake. Keeping her mind focused, and her ice rays ready, she waits for a reaction.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 18, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel, Crusader of Corellon Larethian*

Liiros keeps swimming for shore, but calls out "Maybe the seela should stop singing the Song of Forms!?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

"Wha?" Shaylir says hearing Liiros and then watching as he swims past the slower moving halfling.

"The Song? It is to keep the stag trapped. But the stag isn't... Yes they should stop. Stop! Stop singing!" she calls as she tries to reach the shore and find Tiljann.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2011)

Hearing his companions shouting, Hollister nods and takes a step closer to the Fire Stag. "Wait here with me, and my companions will stop the Seela's song."


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 21, 2011)

The stag swims towards the shore. In front of it Hollister and Lytha ready themselves for its arrival, its flaming eyes locked into theirs. Behind it Liiros, Arshen, Torrent, and Shaylir swim after it, slowly falling behind. 

Liiros and Shaylir start calling for the seela to stop singing the Song of Forms. "What? No, we must sing," Papuvin shouts back. He's glided down to the beach from his cave. "Without the song Indomitablity will be formless, free to possess us or the forest. It will destroy us and our home at it's leisure." He turns to the other seela. "Sing! Sing for hearth and home, for heart and health, for hope and healing! Sing!"

Around 25 feet from the shore the lake is shallow enough that the stag stops swimming and starts running. The deep water keeps it from accelerating, but it presents a better target.

[sblock=actions]So the stag is one round (25 feet) out. Lytha, make your attack. Hollister, I'm assuming you're readying something, too. Once you two go it'll probably charge into one of you or the other, depending on what you do to it.

Shaylir is 70 feet from the shore.
Liiros, Torrent, and Arshen are 55 feet from the shore.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2011)

Hollister continues to stand his ground. The mage is determined not to attack the Fire Stag, unless it attacks him or his companions first. The wizard again speaks to the fiery creature, this time switching languages in hopes of making the thing understand him.

[sblock=IGNAN]"We have released you Indomitability. Calm yourself, and wait here, and my companions will get the Seela to end their song. There is no need for further conflict."[/sblock]


*AC20, HP 21/21

Ready action: 5' step back and attack w/ crossbow (cold iron bolt) +4 for 1d8 (crit 19-20) [ONLY if the Fire Stag attacks Hollister of his companions. That does NOT extend to it attacking the Seela.]

Magical Effects Active
Mage Armor, 4 hour duration
Resist Energy: Fire (on Lyra), r 10 of 400
Shield, r 9 of 10*


----------



## Thanee (Mar 23, 2011)

*Lytha*

Lytha does not yet attack, giving Hollister a chance to try the diplomatic route.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 24, 2011)

Liiros keeps swimming, as there's not much else he can do yet......he only hopes the fire-stag doesn't destroy the seela before he can get there and intervene.  The poor fools didn't realize that they were probably about to be slaughtered just because they wouldn't stop singing for a few moments.


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 27, 2011)

The flaming stag barrels past Lytha and Hollister. Once ashore it lowers its head and gores the closest seela. He shakes his head and a steaming spray of blood covers everyone nearby. 

"You have my thanks for freeing me, but do not try to stand in my way," says a voice in your head that you somehow know to be the stag. It overwhelms your thoughts and demands your attention. "I am Indomitability. I have been trapped for far too long by these fey and their song. I will leave you all be if they stop singing, but I shall not stand around waiting for them to stop."

Two of the singing seela are so shocked from the carnage that they stop singing. Seven seela remain singing: three in the stone tower and Tiljann, Papuvin, and two others on the ground on the shore.


[sblock=ooc]Everyone in the party "hears" Indomitability.

If anyone tries to convince the seela or Indomitability to do anything please roll diplomacy or intimidation as appropriate.

Shaylir is 60 feet from the shore.
Liiros, Torrent, and Arshen are 40 feet from the shore.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 27, 2011)

*"No!"* Shaylir cries as the fire stag kills one of the singing seela. "No stop! Please stop," she cries out. "Give us a chance to talk to them. You have been trapped for so long a few more minutes should not matter. We freed you and we will get you released from your form as well."

Shaylir swims harder though it doesn't help much. "Please just don't kill anyone else."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 27, 2011)

*Lytha*

Lytha turns to the seela, who are still performing their Song of Forms.

_“Stop singing! It is the only way for you to survive this! It is the only way to put an end to this! Stop singing!”_


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2011)

Hollister adds his voice to that of the others, calling to the Seela. "If you value your lives, stop the singing NOW!"


*AC20, HP 21/21

Magical Effects Active
Mage Armor, 4 hour duration
Resist Energy: Fire (on Lyra), r 11 of 400
Shield, r 10 of 10*


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 28, 2011)

"Yes! They're right, everyone. Stop. Stop! Stop singing! Papuvin, they saved my life. Trust them. Everyone, trust them." Tiljann speaks passionately to the three other singing seela on the ground. They stop singing.

Indomitability runs around the village, going everywhere and looking at everything. The seela all back away from its flaming form.

To the three seela in the stone tower still singing, Papuvin says, "Tiljann is right. We cannot defeat Indomitability any more now than we could forty years ago. Her companions are our Anyariel now. Her bravery then only put Indomitability into abeyance. Today that ends. Today we shall become free through Indomitability's freedom." The seela's singing falters, then stops.

The silence is palpable.

Mid step, Indomitability vanishes in a swirl of flame.

The seela look at each other apprehensively. The forest fire crackles around you.

Then light pierces through the smoke above the lake as a mighty wind sweeps across you. The forest fire roars, and then the flames sputter and die. For a moment the trees threaten to crack and fall, but ever so faintly, life returns to them. Though injured and weak, none fall. It is possible to believe that, given time, the forest will heal. The constant thrum of the raging inferno is gone, replaced by the dim sound of leaves rustling in the wind.

Laughter and and gasps of amazement come up from the villagers. Like the forest itself, the seela look ever so slightly more alive, their skin no longer ashen, their eyes less sunken.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

*"WOO-HOO!"* Shaylir cries taking a small fist and hitting the water of the lake causing a splash. "You did it! You saved everyone! Just like The Green Man showed me you would."

Shaylir paddles into shore a smile on her face that just won't go away.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 28, 2011)

*Lytha*

Lytha watches in amazement, how the fires die down and the forest slowly returns to life, all the time wondering, where this entity - Indomitability - will be headed now. It wasn't really victory over this entity, more like a truce. Hopefully, it would keep to its part of it.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2011)

Hollister nods as he watches the events unfold, happy that his hunch proved correct. Still, he would be happy when this place was behind them, despite his love of the flames. Still, he was a bit disheartened that Indomitability had apparently not come through on his end of the bargain, the power that he had promised them. 

With a shrug, the wizard turns to his companions. "So, who has the ale? Shouldn't this be a celebration?"


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 29, 2011)

The party finishes swimming to shore as the seela start to gather around. But before you can even finish shaking hands a familiar green-skinned adversary appears nearby in a blossom of fire. A tattered brown cloak whips about this mansized creature’s scaled body. It has the face of a commanding, honest man, but its flesh is green, its eyes glow with infernal fire, and its thick beard writhes and bites like a nest of vipers. Barely visible under its beard is a thick metal collar attached to a length of limply dangling chain. The powerful being stands tall, and wields a blood-stained saw-bladed glaive. It only has four fingers on its left hand, and a scaled, dessicated pinky finger hangs on a cord around its neck.

"Impressive, mortals. Now hand over the scroll case contents or I will kill you," it says. "No more talking, just fighting."

The seela begin to scurry away as the swimmer realize they haven't had a chance to even pick up what they left on the shore, let alone leave put armor back on.

Everyone roll initiative. If you get higher than a 5 also take your action. The creature is perhaps 20 feet away from the closest party members.


[sblock=Hollister]At some point during the last few minutes you took 1 point of fire damage on your finger around your magical ring.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]With just one enemy and plenty of room I see no need for a map. Assume you have plenty of room around the medium-sized creature you're fighting.

If swimmers want to grab anything, it'll take a full round. For the time to don armor after you grab it, see the SRD. You can get a seela to help you with it if you want.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

Hollister steps back out of range of the devil, back behind Liiros. With a quick gesture and some words in the arcane tongue, the wizard summons a patch of magical lubricant beneath the devil's feet.


*AC16, HP 20/21

Cast grease, Reflex save vrs DC 14 or fall

Magical Effects Active
Mage Armor, 4 hour duration
Resist Energy: Fire (on Lyra), 40 minute duration (35+ remaining ?)*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Ray of Frost x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, magic Missile, grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Glitterdust x2 + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 29, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“That one again...”_ Lytha says, not waiting long before sending a ray of lightning against the devil.

OOC: Manifesting a Lightning Ray with 4 PP.

Not sure, if a Power Resistance roll is needed, I will just roll one. Also, if it has metal armor, the attack roll is +3.

Lytha uses her Blade of the Resistance feat (since the devil has damaged us before), for +2 damage against him for this encounter (damage bonus already included as is Point Blank Shot).


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

Shaylir is greeted as she exits the lake by a joyful Fritz. The fox acts almost like a puppy as he bonds up and down until Shaylir kneels and hugs him. "They did it Fritz! They..." she starts to say and then the devil arrives to ruin her jubilation.

Lytha strikes quickly and that gets the halfling's little feet moving. "Here," she says moving to Arshen "this will help you to send him away."
 
[sblock=Actions]Move: to where Arshen is standing
Standard: CAst Bull's Strength on Arshen. [/sblock]

[Sblock=OOC]  by the time she reaches shore here Detect Magic and Pro Evil will have only a few rounds left (5-6 I think, but DM's call)[/Sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19 (21 vs Evil)
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

 Dagger = +3 to hit,  (+2 BAB, +1 size) - 1d3/19-20x2

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds (2/2) - 1d8+4
2- Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 0/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4 [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 30, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros breathes a sigh of relief as Indomitability vanishes, and finishes swimming ashore before raising a cheer.  He's still surprised he managed to swim so much at once and in such conditions without drowning, given how rarely he's been swimming before.

His smile upon coming ashore is quickly soured and turned to a frown by the appearance of the familiar greenish fiend.......

*"No!  We have had enough of you, demon!  By Corellon's holy name I will slay you here or send you running like the opportunistic coward you are!"* the elven crusader shouts back, raising Anyariel's wooden sword high and reaching for his shield, to strap it onto his forearm.  There was no time to don his heavy armor.  Only Corellon's grace and his companions' aid would protect Liiros in this fight.

[sblock=ooc]Wish I had noticed the weekend activity and posted then, but I'm super-busy on weekends running 3 campaigns and usually getting stuck dog-sitting one or two spazzy terriers at the same time.

Anyway, Liiros straps on his shield and holds the wooden sword, striding out of the water if he can, towards the bearded fiend.  I think Liiros had his shield strapped to his back before he swam out, so it should still be on his person, not picked up off the ground.  I'll double-check.

Initiative 14
1d20+1=14 

Rolled 5, 3, and 1 for granted maneuvers, receiving Stone Bones, Mountain Hammer, and Charging Minotaur.  At least Liiros should be on ground again and able to use Stone Dragon maneuvers once more.
1d5=5, 1d5=3, 1d5=1, 1d5=5, 1d5=5, 1d5=2 

Liiros assumes his Iron Guard's Glare stance, to provide whatever little protection he can for Hollister or others taking up positions next to him.

Liiros' Status:
HP 32 / 32
AC 13, touch 11, flat-footed 13 (currently unarmored, but with shield equipped)
Bull's Strength currently active from Torrent
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Mountain Hammer, Stone Bones
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Shield Block (4), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (5), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day, Vital Recovery feat 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 1, 2011)

Lytha blasts a bolt of lightning at the monster. It tries and fails to resist the magical bolt and is instead scorched for 18 points of damage.

Hollister summons _grease_ under the creature, but it manages to keep its footting.

Liiros readies his shield and steps forward, putting himself between the monster and the party.

Shaylir casts a spell on Arshen, giving him the strength of a bull.

Arshen carefully maneuvers around the _grease_ on the ground and the monster's wicked glaive. He throws a kick at the monster's knee. It connects, but the monster ignores most of the 7 points of damage.

Torrent calls on Osprem to _bless_ the party and then steps up next to Liiros. "I'm so sick of this guy," she says.

The monster shuffles out of the grease and away from Arshen. "Nice try, mortals, but I've bested better than you." He hacks into Liiros with his glaive for 15 points of damage. He looks wild-eyed and ferocious now that the battle has begun.

Now everyone can go again.

[sblock=ooc]No one is adjacent to the monster. Arshen will have to move around the grease to get into melee with it. Liiros and Torrent are also in the front, while Lytha and Hollister are a little farther back.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2011)

*Lytha*

Lytha maneuvers to avoid having her allies in the way of her attack, and strikes again with a ray of lightning.

OOC: Moving to avoid cover; manifesting a Lightning Ray with 4 PP.

Fogot to include the -4 for firing into melee, but that won't really change the result, I guess (the 11 probably doesn't hit, anyways, and the natural 20 does either way).


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 1, 2011)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros reels from the fiend's slashing blade, as it cuts deep into his shoulder, but he remains standing and grits his teeth.  However, try as he might, the elven warrior just can't recover fast enough, and his retaliatory slash after a quick lunge comes up well short.  Seething with fury, the elf snarls out *"You'll pay for that, fiend!"* followed by a quick glance back and the words "A little help, please?" directed at Torrent as he bleeds.

[sblock=OOC]Steely Resolve delays 10 of the damage until after Liiros' turn, so he gains +2 to attack and damage this round with Furious Counterstrike, which I'll factor into my rolls.  I assume Liiros can get within melee reach in a 5-foot step?  Liiros will try striking with the wooden sword first and see if it does as much damage as he hopes, otherwise he'll have to switch to his silvered short sword next round.....

Rolled 3 and 2 for new granted maneuver, so Crusader's Strike since he already had Mountain Hammer granted.
1d5=3, 1d5=2, 1d5=2, 1d5=3, 1d5=3 

Liiros takes a 5-foot step and initiates a Crusader's Strike against the fiend..........and the dicebot says 'screw Liiros'. -_-  13 to-hit, for 13 damage if that were to succeed by some miracle, and 10 HP healed for Liiros if that somehow works.  Since there's no way the fiend has 13 AC, and he hasn't slipped on the Grease or anything, I'm assuming this fails and Liiros wastes his turn.  Unless the wooden sword has some significant bonus to-hit or the like, since I don't know its stats.
1d20+8+2+1=13, 1d8+4+2=13, 1d6+4=10 

Liiros will delay damage again if he gets hit again, but hopefully Torrent will heal him a bit soon.  Liiros won't likely recover any HP on his own for another 2 turns.

Liiros' Status:
HP 17 / 32
AC 13, touch 11, flat-footed 13 (currently unarmored, but with shield equipped)
Bless and Bull's Strength currently active from Torrent
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Mountain Hammer, Stone Bones, Crusader's Strike*EXPENDED
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Shield Block (4), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (5), Mountain Hammer (3)
* Maneuvers are numbered alphabetically for rolling granted inspiration
Other Features: Furious Counterstrike (1-9: +1; 10-14: +2), Steely Resolve 10, Indomitable Soul, Zealous Surge 1/day, Vital Recovery feat 1/encounter[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

"I'll help!" Shaylir says moving up and behind Liiros. She prays to The Green Man to help her and her companions against this new evil. When the glow starts around her small holy symbol she reaches out and gives Liiros her healing touch.

Fritiz follows and tries to protect Shaylir should the creature attack her.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* to one square behind Liiros
*Standard:* cast cure light (1d8+4 = 8)

Fritiz will aid another to up Shaylir's AC should it be needed.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 26/26
AC: 19 (21 vs Evil)
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +5
Will: +8(+9)

 Dagger = +3 to hit,  (+2 BAB, +1 size) - 1d3/19-20x2

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water (2/2), Guidance, Detect Magic
1- Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds (1/2) - 1d8+4
2- Resist Energy, Bull's Strength, Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+4

Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Read Magic
1- Bless, Protection from Evil, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): unused
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 0/1
Vow of Healing: 4/4          [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

Hollister continues to back further away from the devil, and again summons the forces of the arcane. A burst of glittering, shimmering particles explodes in the air, catching the devil with its blast.


*AC16, HP 20/21

We're not using a map, so let me know if this can be accomplished pneumatik:

Cast glitterdust on devil, centered so that the burst only catches the enemy. Will save vrs DC 17 or be blinded 4 rounds.


Magical Effects Active
Mage Armor, 4 hour duration
Resist Energy: Fire (on Lyra), 40 minute duration (35+ remaining ?)*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Ray of Frost x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, magic Missile, grease + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Glitterdust x2 + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 3, 2011)

Lytha maneuvers for a clear shot and zaps the monster with lightning again.

Liiros steps up and swings the wooden sword at the monster, but it easily dodges.

Shaylir summons healing energies to Liiros, healing him for 8 points of damage.

Hollister summons glittering dust around the monster. It blinks and rubs its eyes as it looks around without comprehension.

Arshen moves around the _grease_ on the ground and throws a punch at the monster's head. It drops. 

Torrent steps up to the unmoving glittered body and gives it a swift kick. "Ha! _Now_ I think we're done here."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 3, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“Looks like this one won't bother us again...”_ Lytha comments the outcome of the battle with a smile.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 4, 2011)

"Wow great job Lytha!" Shaylir congratulates the elven woman. "Is he... is he dead?" the little halfling asks not sure how she feels about that. 

Even though the weird bearded fellow was trying to hurt them she didn't want him to die, just to go away.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“If it isn't yet, it will be soon enough!”_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2011)

"Sever the thing's head," advises Hollister. "Let's take no chances that it will ever return. It is a devil, and only capable of evil."


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 4, 2011)

[sblock=Shaylir]While the party debates whether or not to do anything else with the defeated monster, and if yes then what, you can't help but to daydream. In your mind's eye you see you and your travelling companions standing near the bones of some great and powerful creature. Also present is Indomitability, or at least something that was once the Indomitability you met today but now has a different name and form. With Indomitability is another creature that you recognize as being named Deception that has a cloudy many-tentacled form. You somehow recognize Deception as having been one of the seela you saw hanging around when you first entered their village and met with Papuvin. You look again at the bones you're all in the presence of and recognize that they're they belong to Indomitability's and Deception's grandmother.

Then you come to and finally notice your surroundings again. You were probably distracted for a couple of minutes while you had this vision.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 5, 2011)

Liiros slips the wooden sword into his belt alongside the other blades sheathed there, and draws the silvered short sword obtained earlier, driving it down into the fallen fiend's heart.  Withdrawing the short sword, he tosses it on the ground and retrieves the heavy greatsword, using it to try decapitating the fiend just in case.

Once all that's done, he cleans off both swords and sheathes them once more, heading over to his gear left on the beach so he can begin drying off and re-equipping himself in case of any other dangers presenting themselves.

All the while, the elf can be heard grumbling quietly in a mix of Common, Elven, Gnomish, and Sylvan.

[sblock=ooc]Wow.......that was surprisingly anticlimactic.  And Liiros is incompetent as usual. -_- 

Two coup de grace attempts just in case, since Liiros isn't certain if the silvered blade is enough, given its size and the fact that he isn't sure what materials are best against which kinds of fiend.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

Shaylir doesn't seem to notice Liiros's actions or grumbling. Her face takes on the look of someone looking far away and not seeing what is going on around her. 

When she finally comes out of it she shakes her curls and puts on her dimpled smile. "You know what? I think I will travel with all of you to where ever you are going. You sure do make life exciting."

Shaylir's daydreaming is lost for the moment just like those that one gets at night. Perhaps later she will remember them or understand what they mean, but for now she is happy that all is well and everyone is save.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

Hollister smiles at the halfling. "You are welcome to continue on with us. But a warning...our road is likely a long and dangerous one."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 6, 2011)

Liiros sighs and removes anything that looks valuable from the fiend's corpse once he's sure it's good and dead.  He hates how this place has soured his attitude, even moreso than the cold and banditry did earlier.  But it would do no good to dwell on that and let it twist him into becoming as dour as a dwarf.

No, this must surely be a trial by Corellon, testing Liiros' faith and perseverence, his grip on what it means to be elven.  Corellon's people ought not be burdened by hatred, sorrow, or pessimism.  He must strive to throw off the shackles of discomfort and failure before he can find the freedom of the road and claim victory in future challenges.  He must prove himself worthy of great deeds before he can achieve them.

At least he played some small part in ending Innenotdar's curse, though what will become of the forest and its seela in the wake of Indomitability's release is as yet unknown.  Perhaps peace will return, but what little he learned of the forest's history recently casts doubt on that hope.  Liiros sighs again and silently reassures himself that whatever the outcome, it must be better than the living hell endured by the forest and its inhabitants before today.

Uttering a quiet prayer to the Creator and Protector of All Elves, Liiros turns away from the slain fiend and approaches Shaylir, adopting his old smile and kneeling, so he can place a hand on the halfling's shoulder and address her as close to eye-level as possible without sitting down.  "Of course you can travel with us, little friend.  You have been a valuable ally and perhaps there are others you can help along the way.  The fish-creatures you called forth were also much-welcome aid underwater.  However, we have an important mission and we may run into even greater dangers now, so you must be certain in your convictions if you wish to follow us."

After perhaps a minute, he finally addresses the others and says "Lytha, Arshen, good work.  And thanks for the support, Torrent, it was daunting enough facing aquatic ogres with naught but my dagger, but it helped to have Osprem's blessings in the water and on the beach.  Believe it or not, but I do not normally charge fiends and ogres in my undergarments."

He smirks, and goes back to his pile of gear on the beach, gathering his possessions and heading over to the nearest tree, hut, or other obstruction no longer on fire so he can change out of wet clothes and into what little dry clothing he has on hand, followed by donning his armor, weapons, and backpack, before finally returning to the group.  He avoids saying anything to Hollister for now, avoiding the thought of how the mage refused to engage Indomitability or the fiend in battle.  Perhaps the wizard was just incapable of harming such creatures, but he should have at least tried, in Liiros' opinion.

"We should check on the unicorn and the dryad, once we are ready to depart the seela's village."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> He avoids saying anything to Hollister for now, avoiding the thought of how the mage refused to engage Indomitability or the fiend in battle.





*OOC: I would just like to point out that while Hollister did refuse to engage Indomitability in battle (and thus ensured a peaceful resolution), Hollister DID engage "the fiend" in battle...he cast both grease and glitterdust on it.*


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 6, 2011)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I would just like to point out that while Hollister did refuse to engage Indomitability in battle (and thus ensured a peaceful resolution), Hollister DID engage "the fiend" in battle...he cast both grease and glitterdust on it.*



*OOC: Yes, which Liiros sees as Hollister avoiding conflict with the fiend, using harmless tricks.  I was only presenting Liiros' attitude IC.  Remember that Liiros is a religious zealot; fiends are to be destroyed without hesitation or equivocation, and that means hacking, stabbing, smashing, or blasting, in his mind.  Anything I don't put into OOC blocks is purely in-character RP.*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> *OOC: Yes, which Liiros sees as Hollister avoiding conflict with the fiend, using harmless tricks.  I was only presenting Liiros' attitude IC.  Remember that Liiros is a religious zealot; fiends are to be destroyed without hesitation or equivocation, and that means hacking, stabbing, smashing, or blasting, in his mind.  Anything I don't put into OOC blocks is purely in-character RP.*




*OOC: Cool! Hopefully Hollister will be able to do more "blasting" of fiends now that everything won't be immune to fire damage. *


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 10, 2011)

The seela slowly gather around you, apparently still wary of the now-very-dead monster. They seem more overwhelmed than anything, but Tiljann and Papuvin still mange to hug or shake hands (respectively) with all of you. After a short while they drift away in small groups. Some go back to their homes while others begin exploring the remains of the forest. Papuvin presents you with a large purse full of assorted coinage. He says the seela have accumulated it over many years and never had a use for it.

You collect your things and head back to the dryad's tree. It's gone. No charcoaled branch, no stump, not even a pile of ash. It's pleasantly calm, though. Despite your individual desires, you all spend nearly half and hour enjoying the silence, and you leave refreshed.

You travel up along the shore of the White River. Already the exposed shore seems a little more damp than when you last walked on it. You take a break for lunch under the bridge over the river with the watchtower. By evening you've reached the waterfall-fed pool where you met Nelle. Like the seela, the unicorn looks healthier. You explain when you did and he thanks you profusely for saving his forest. Of the 18 forever-burning elves he was watching over, he says he managed to save eight. You spend a quiet night, cool night on the shore of Nelle's pool.

The next day you walk back to the watchtower bridge. Along the way it's obvious the White River is beginning to grow back to its original size. At the bridge you get back on the elfroad. By the end of the day you leave the not-quite-Indomitable, no longer on Fire, barely-alive Forest of Innenotdar.

[sblock=ooc]The money from Papuvin comes out to 2500gp per person.
I'll start a new thread soon and link to it from this post.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 10, 2011)

*Lytha*

_“That was one hard piece of work, hopefully the rest of our journey will be less exhausting,”_ Lytha says, not believing one bit into that latter part.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2011)

"Indeed," says Hollister, as he looks about the returning forest. "A most interesting phenomenon to be sure, and one I am glad that I got the chance to experience, despite the dangers. Still, I'm looking forward to the prospect of facing a threat that is not mostly immune to my chosen school of study."


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 11, 2011)

The adventure continues in Shelter from the Storm


----------

